# GUCCI Makeup



## Monsy (May 26, 2014)

http://www.vogue.co.uk/beauty/2014/05/20/gucci-to-launch-cosmetics-make-up-line-charlotte-casiraghi


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2014)

Should be interesting Monsy.  I'm excited to see what it will be---packaging style & quality of the products.
Oye---perhaps one more brand to get addicted to.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]Should be interesting Monsy.  I'm excited to see what it will be---packaging style & quality of the products.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Oye---perhaps one more brand to get addicted to.[/COLOR] :thud:


  Should be interesting or not. I am not ready for a new addiction lol, as you know we have few brands available here in fact, the Sephora US is a huge online store, the French one is quite small ! And I happen to know we can purchase on the US site via Shipito ( I never tried so far but good news )  I don ´ t need more addictions or my bank account might explose . Gucci well maybe later  !


----------



## Naynadine (May 26, 2014)

I'm excited for this! Looking forward to see what the packaging will look like and what products they will offer. I read something about luxurious brushes, so that's interesting. I'm hoping for nice lipsticks, blushes, nail polishes.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 26, 2014)

That ´ s what I call a bunch of enablers ( up coming ) ))) ! Lol


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 26, 2014)

Good im a fan of p&g beauty so im sure the products wont disappoint


----------



## Monsy (May 26, 2014)

On one hand I am excited to see what they will have to offer... on another hand well I like companies sticking to what they do the best. Just like I hate celebrities making fragrance or wonderful shoe makers trying to do the same in fragrance industry. Dang it stick to what you do the best! I tend to think that all these new makeup brands from fashion companies like marc jacobs, dg, tom ford just can't offer the same quality as cosmetic companies that have been around for decades.

  I know I am wrong when it comes to TF blushes at least those are wonderful, maybe the best on the market. I have not tried anything else from tf or DG - would love to, but jacobs doesn't interest me at all...


----------



## Rebellefleur (May 26, 2014)

Hmm I still havent tried burberry, TF, marc jacobs yet.. LOL curious to see what they will offer though


----------



## Naynadine (May 30, 2014)

Looking good!





Vogue Brasil @voguebrasil | Websta


----------



## LiliV (May 30, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Vogue Brasil @voguebrasil | Websta


  This looks intriguing!  I'm not crazy about the print all over the packaging but I love that red polish


----------



## vaisforluvrs (May 30, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I love it!


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)

Monsy said:


> http://www.vogue.co.uk/beauty/2014/05/20/gucci-to-launch-cosmetics-make-up-line-charlotte-casiraghi


  I'm definitely interested in seeing what they have to offer!


----------



## Naynadine (May 30, 2014)

LiliV said:


> This looks intriguing! *I'm not crazy about the print all over* the packaging but I love that red polish


  I agree. But it's Gucci so I guess that's kind of expected.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 30, 2014)

Money saved, it looks " bling bling " IMO, but I may be wrong.


----------



## katred (May 31, 2014)

I was interested to see what they came up with until I found out that P&G were making it. Their record with truly cruel, disgusting animal tests (for many products, whether required by law or not) is pretty much unparalleled. I couldn't conscience buying it even if I loved it.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 31, 2014)

Monsy said:


> On one hand I am excited to see what they will have to offer... on another hand well* I like companies sticking to what they do the best. *Just like I hate celebrities making fragrance or wonderful shoe makers trying to do the same in fragrance industry. Dang it stick to what you do the best! I tend to think that all these new makeup brands from fashion companies like marc jacobs, dg, tom ford just can't offer the same quality as cosmetic companies that have been around for decades.
> 
> I know I am wrong when it comes to* TF blushes at least those are wonderful*, maybe the best on the market. I have not tried anything else from tf or DG - would love to, but jacobs doesn't interest me at all...






But from a business perspective, expansion also keep the brand relevant & prosperous.  There's a limit to the blush, or whatever you can make.
              Hoping for more TF blushes this fall!  Some of the TF lipsticks have been a total fail, but I love the TF brushes that I've purchased.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 31, 2014)

katred said:


> I was interested to see what they came up with until I found out that P&G were making it. Their record with truly cruel, disgusting animal tests (for many products, whether required by law or not) is pretty much unparalleled. I couldn't conscience buying it even if I loved it.


 Wow. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 4, 2014)

I can't wait to see more pics! The compact looks really nice there.




#guccibeauty Instagram photos | Websta


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 5, 2014)

ixchelurban_marsal @ixchelurban_marsal | Websta


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd rather splash the cash on the supposed Louboutin range coming this year.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 6, 2014)

him too? OMG...


----------



## pnfpn (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah it's rumoured to be this year  I had heard summer but I'm not sure.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I feel that way to a degree too Dominique, but I still might have to test the waters.
> 
> Tee hee---that's what we do best and it's so much fun
> 
> ...








Medgal

  Yes it is fun  Test the waters, euh yes I might do that too in fact, but I dont' know if the brand will be available here. I have to order from Paris stores, we have few brands here even if the city and surroundings are beautiful as you know


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 6, 2014)

The nail polish shades seem to be very classic. I'm still excited for everything, but mainly for the powder products; blushes and whatever that round compact is, plus the brushes of course.








First Look: GUCCI Beauty in NYC › TLF POSTED!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2014)

Here are the 2 photos side by side

http://www.makeup4all.com/official-gucci-beauty-and-makeup-photos/

*SOURCE* : MAKEUP4ALL


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 15, 2014)

Credit to the IG user


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 15, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Credit to the IG user


  Thank you so much for sharing! I have been looking for some product pics everywhere.
  The quad looks nice. Although I don't see any shades in that pic I would buy, so I'm looking forward to more info & pics.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, I guess I was searching the wrong hashtag, lol. Here's another pic:




julija @julija_kotelnikova | Websta


----------



## LiliV (Jul 16, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Credit to the IG user


  I love the pattern on the actual product!  I'm funny about too many logos on packaging but I love imprinted makeup


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 15, 2014)

Close up pics of some products!

Effenshion... essence † fashion: GUCCI Make Up LIMITED EDITION FW 2015


  And I found this one as well




The Treasures Box @thetreasuresbox | Websta (Webstagram)


  edit: even more promo pics & product info here:

Gucci's First Cosmetics Line Is Here! And It's Stunning: Beauty Products: allure.com


----------



## alexisweaver (Aug 15, 2014)

This is exciting! I love Gucci. I spend way too much on Gucci items, this is not good for my bank account!!


----------



## MarieMary (Aug 15, 2014)

There are a few pictures here:
  http://www.effenshion.com/2014/08/gucci-make-up-limited-edition-fw-2015.html

  Also another one on her IG:
  http://instagram.com/p/rZ_PiloOPr/


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 15, 2014)

MarieMary said:


> There are a few pictures here:
> http://www.effenshion.com/2014/08/gucci-make-up-limited-edition-fw-2015.html
> 
> Also another one on her IG:
> http://instagram.com/p/rZ_PiloOPr/


  That's the same link I posted on the previous page 


  I'm really looking forward to reviews. Reading the product descriptions in the Allure article makes me even more interested, sounds like there went a lot of thought into making them.
  I'm mainly interested in the powder brush, the blushes, nude lipsticks and the powder.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 16, 2014)

katred said:


> I was interested to see what they came up with until I found out that P&G were making it. Their record with truly cruel, disgusting animal tests (for many products, whether required by law or not) is pretty much unparalleled. I couldn't conscience buying it even if I loved it.


  Thanks katred.
  I can't deny I have products in my collection which have been the subjects of truly cruel, disgusting animal testing, but at least I can refrain from buying more of such products.
  http://www.peta.org/about-peta/faq/i-thought-that-procter-and-gamble-had-stopped-animal-tests-why-is-it-still-included-on-the-do-test-list/


----------



## MarieMary (Aug 16, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That's the same link I posted on the previous page


  I missed it, sorry.


----------



## swiftie1213 (Aug 16, 2014)

i love gucci! now im gonna go broke


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you for sharing  It will be huge skip for me though. I think it looks cheap in a way, just like Marc Jacobs makeup line in fact. I am not a fan of Gucci, definitely I am a huge, huge  fan of Nars



  , the only brand that is truly artistic IMO, hopefully it remains so !


----------



## Pamele (Aug 18, 2014)

OMG, I am so excited about this, Gucci Guilty is my fave perfume ever,
  I bet the makeup will soo lush, I don't even know where I'm going with this post
  'cause I'm soo soo soo freaking excited, I just can't


----------



## loulouhex (Aug 18, 2014)

I only have one D&G piece: an eyeliner. It's pointless. The paint is peeling off the tube, it applies sheer and is very hard. The quality is like Wet 'n' Wild.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 21, 2014)

I'll check it out. But I still haven't bought anything from D&G, TF, or Burberry.


----------



## Pamele (Aug 22, 2014)

I have big hopes for that Luminous Foundation, 
  if it's going to be anything like Mac's Studio Sculpt, I'm in


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 22, 2014)

MarieMary said:


> There are a few pictures here:
> http://www.effenshion.com/2014/08/gucci-make-up-limited-edition-fw-2015.html
> 
> Also another one on her IG:
> http://instagram.com/p/rZ_PiloOPr/


  Love the makeup wardrobe.


----------



## FerBaiocco (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm just crazy for it!!!!


----------



## FerBaiocco (Aug 22, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh Pat McGrath was involved with this line!  Oh I'm really excited now.   Love the makeup wardrobe.


 Just love this mysterious box...


----------



## FerBaiocco (Aug 22, 2014)

Just dazzling


----------



## style-addict (Aug 24, 2014)

I can't wait to see swatches of the eyeshadows. I'm also interested in the mascara and black liner. I am obessed with black liner, the darker and smudgier, the better.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That's the same link I posted on the previous page    I'm really looking forward to reviews. Reading the product descriptions in the Allure article makes me even more interested, sounds like there went a lot of thought into making them. I'm mainly interested in the powder brush, the blushes, nude lipsticks and the powder.


  I'm really excited for this collection.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 25, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I'm really excited for this collection.


  The Dark Romance lipstick is definitely on my list.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Aug 25, 2014)

Im so lookin forward to these products!


----------



## ashyboo514 (Aug 26, 2014)

hooray for gucci


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 26, 2014)

ashyboo514 said:


> hooray for gucci


  Where's your beautiful face?!


----------



## ashyboo514 (Aug 26, 2014)

Fixed it!!! What else can i do to fix my profile so it is fancy


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 26, 2014)

ashyboo514 said:


> Fixed it!!! What else can i do to fix my profile so it is fancy


  Once you get your 10th or 11th post you can update your signature/profile.


----------



## ashyboo514 (Aug 26, 2014)

ohhhhh!!! Let me go find other things to look at because lordt knows my pocketbook doesn't want anything to do with gucci!!!


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 26, 2014)

ashyboo514 said:


> ohhhhh!!! Let me go find other things to look at because lordt knows my pocketbook doesn't want anything to do with gucci!!!


  LMAO!


----------



## ashyboo514 (Aug 26, 2014)

I will be surprised if my debit card doesn't grow legs and just shuffle off... bye crazy. and i am still here oogling this stuff.


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 26, 2014)

ashyboo514 said:


> I will be surprised if my debit card doesn't grow legs and just shuffle off... bye crazy. and i am still here oogling this stuff.


  You funny! You never know, the price may just could be right depending on quality. I still want those Louboutin polishes.


----------



## ashyboo514 (Aug 26, 2014)

Richelle83 said:


> You funny! You never know, the price may just could be right depending on quality. I still want those Louboutin polishes.


I started looking at boots and lost myself. Lol. Those Louboutin polishes are beautiful. But I ask myself will I wear these 50$ polishes. Hmmm... I won't even fork over 35$ for an ep that I really want. I asked her to come down. 5 dolla. She say no. I said wasn't meant to be. Lol


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 26, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *ashyboo514* 

 
 I started looking at boots and lost myself. Lol. Those Louboutin polishes are beautiful. But I ask myself will I wear these 50$ polishes. Hmmm... I won't even fork over 35$ for an ep that I really want. I asked her to come down. 5 dolla. She say no. I said wasn't meant to be. Lol


  Definitely not meant to be. I just want one for the bottle, it makes such a nice weapon!


----------



## ashyboo514 (Aug 26, 2014)

They would detain you for bringing that on a plane. lol!!! and call you a terrorist... against ugly people


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 26, 2014)

ashyboo514 said:


> They would detain you for bringing that on a plane. lol!!! and call you a terrorist... against ugly people


  LMFAO!! I love that! 

  Ok, ok so back to Gucci! Foundation, eyeshadow, powder? For some reason I see the GG and think of batman


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 27, 2014)

These will probably be the only Gucci items I can afford  will own so I think I'll indulge in a few!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 27, 2014)

Do we know the release date?


----------



## prplhrt21 (Aug 27, 2014)

some info :
  http://chicprofile.com/2014/08/gucci-makeup-collection-for-fall-2014.html


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 30, 2014)

Anxiously awaiting swatches.


----------



## Littlemissdee (Sep 1, 2014)

I have never owned anything Gucci in my life. A lipstick would be awesome as long as its not overly too expensive.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 2, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I'll check it out. But I still haven't bought anything from D&G, TF, or Burberry.


 I own one summer palette from tom ford. I have not purchased anything from  d&g or Burberry. I think I'm skipping Gucci unless they make a wow product. For the time being I'm sticking with Chanel.


----------



## GinghamDot (Sep 3, 2014)

So far the few images of the products so far are underwhelming. However, I assumed Burberry products would be kind of underwhelming and many of those have been absolutely delightful.


----------



## camilaqc (Sep 3, 2014)

I need this!


----------



## emmaclaire (Sep 4, 2014)

I've been looking online trying to find more information about when it's actually going to drop but I seem to be hitting a wall.  Everything I've read just says September 2014… which is now!  Any new information (or more specific information that I'm failing at finding) about the details of the release or the products themselves?  I'm so excited!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 4, 2014)

emmaclaire said:


> I've been looking online trying to find more information about when it's actually going to drop but I seem to be hitting a wall.  Everything I've read just says September 2014… which is now!  Any new information (or more specific information that I'm failing at finding) about the details of the release or the products themselves?  I'm so excited!


  Thanks for the update.


----------



## flavinhaalonso (Sep 4, 2014)

AFRAID OF PRICES


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 5, 2014)

flavinhaalonso said:


> AFRAID OF PRICES


  It will certainly be more than the average price. That is probably a given.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 5, 2014)

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/802262819128170344_221862260


----------



## Caelarumcake (Sep 6, 2014)

Not looking forward to seeing the prices!


----------



## Debbs (Sep 6, 2014)

I had my Nordies make-up associate to go over to the Gucci handbag dept to inquire if they knew about the Gucci cosmetics line. Negative. Just a bit surprised that "minor" details such as dates, locations etc for presumed launch this month is still not yet known. Financially I don't mind waiting  but the addict in me is just curious for a little more info!!! It doesn't seem like they are being secretive at all so its just seems really bizarre. It should at least be in dept store backrooms, lol


----------



## Monsy (Sep 6, 2014)

maybe they do not really have it since it launches in october

  i know with certain lines and products, things can arrive only one day before the launch

  will it even be at nordstrom? maybe it's saks and NM only (i am just guessing)

  I know recently DG launched their skincare line at saks


----------



## Debbs (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification, Monsy! I was thinking that it launches in Sept. Hopefully I will get GC for my bday in Oct. A Gucci bday haul sounds exciting to me, lol


----------



## Monsy (Sep 6, 2014)

maybe I am wrong but that's what i read on beatylogicblog instagram (link i posted above)


----------



## Debbs (Sep 6, 2014)

I doubt that you are wrong Monsy. I was unable to see the link at work, lol. Thanks darling. October is perfect! Libras unite!


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Debbs* 


. Just a bit surprised that "minor" details such as dates, locations etc for presumed launch this month is still not yet known. . *Just a bit surprised that "minor" details such as dates, locations etc for presumed launch this month is still not yet known. *Financially I don't mind waiting but the addict in me is just curious for a little more info!!! It doesn't seem like they are being secretive at all so its just seems really bizarre. It should at least be in dept store backrooms, lol

  Crap! I went to the Gucci store last month at the KOP mall and the sales associate (scratch that I think he was the manager) had told me the list of stores that would be getting it, but I completely forgot it. I wrote it down too and can't find the paper. I'm pretty sure he said the Gucci flagship stores would be getting the beauty product and a few others.

  I definitely remember him saying the NY one would and for some reason Chicago keeps coming to mind. I'm going back soon, so I'll ask for sure, so I'm 100% sure.


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## beautynotes (Sep 7, 2014)

Ooooo, this looks interesting! Do we know when this will be launched and where it will be available for purchase? It will probably never find its way to Australia as we don't even have the Givenchy makeup line BUT ill be in America at the end of the year. May swell see and touch as much makeup as I can especially the brands we don't have


----------



## mystical faery (Sep 7, 2014)

I am beyond excited. Can't wait for the launch. Saw it on a beauty blogger's youtube and I want basically everything. I am not a huge fan of when designers come out with a makeup line but I think I am into this one. Hope Gucci does not disappoint


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 8, 2014)

The line will launch October 1st (According to Huda Beauty)

  Here's a link to a preview from Huda Beauty!
  http://hudabeauty.com/2014/09/08/preview-the-first-sneak-peak-of-gucci-makeup-world-wide/#more-29094


----------



## Carrington432 (Sep 8, 2014)

I will for sure be buying something from this collection! Love Love Love


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 8, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> The line will launch October 1st (According to Huda Beauty)
> 
> Here's a link to a preview from Huda Beauty!
> http://hudabeauty.com/2014/09/08/preview-the-first-sneak-peak-of-gucci-makeup-world-wide/#more-29094


  I wwill likely purchase a few things from this collection as well. Is it me or di the woman in the video look like Kim K. I wished she had swatched the lipstick.


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 8, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I wwill likely purchase a few things from this collection as well. Is it me or di the woman in the video look like Kim K. I wished she had swatched the lipstick.


  I love Huda, she's so beautiful!
  I wish she would too. Hopefully she'll do an actual review video soon.


----------



## jackiekhaytin (Sep 10, 2014)

So excited for this to be released should be an amazing luxury line


----------



## jackiekhaytin (Sep 10, 2014)

I also watched hudas sneak peak will there me a foundation ? I must have missed it


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 10, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> The line will launch October 1st (According to Huda Beauty)
> 
> Here's a link to a preview from Huda Beauty!
> http://hudabeauty.com/2014/09/08/preview-the-first-sneak-peak-of-gucci-makeup-world-wide/#more-29094


I looove the packaging. I was afraid it would end up looking tacky but it just looks really fancy in the video.

  Ugh please don't let the lipsticks be tooo much...


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 13, 2014)

It's now available on the Gucci website!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 14, 2014)

Haven't looked at anything buy the lipsticks but the prices are not as bad as I expected. Dark Romance and Bitter Grape...


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 14, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Haven't looked at anything buy the lipsticks but the prices are not as bad as I expected. Dark Romance and Bitter Grape...


  The Euro prices aren't too bad either, lipsticks are 34€, that's on par with Givenchy, Armani, etc. Only the e/s seem a little pricey. And the blushes could be a tad cheaper... At least there's free shipping. Not ordering anything for now, will wait for reviews. I'm mainly interested in the brushes, blushes and nude l/s, I just wish the powder brush was 100% goat hair like the blush brush.

  I don't know about the US site, but on the german site the brush descriptions/names and pics all seem completely mixed up.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 14, 2014)

This is a pretty big collection. I'm impressed.


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 14, 2014)

I hate the way the site is set up. I'm annoyed navigating through the beauty section. I guess I prefer a 'list' format.

  ANYWAY, YAYYYYYY!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 14, 2014)

Are any of the lipsticks matte? I don't think so according to the descriptions.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh boy I'm in trouble! I like a whole lot of these products.  Many of these shades are right up my alley.


----------



## Debbs (Sep 14, 2014)

Last night when I saw Nay's post that it is up I went to the website . Everything looks so nice that I made list . Only problem is I liked too many of the eyeshadows My list minus the all extra es singles, duos and quads I like:-  Cherry Nectar blush, Autumn Fire Quad, Sunset Duo and Burnt Cinnamon lipgloss.   Unsure if they are all perm to be able to wait for reviews on the performance  etc. If you like TF  Burnish Amber chances are I think you more than likely will love the Autumn Fire Quad.


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 14, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I hate the way the site is set up. I'm annoyed navigating through the beauty section. I guess I prefer a 'list' format.
> 
> ANYWAY, YAYYYYYY!
> 
> ...


  I don't even know which blush shade to go for, I'm lost without swatches. All of them look good. From the lipsticks Ethereal is the one that is standing out to me, but that could change when swatches appear. For some reason I'm not interested in the e/s.


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi Ladies! Can someone please  point me in the direction of where to find the cosmetics on the Gucci website?  For some reason I'm not seeing it...


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 14, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Hi Ladies! Can someone please  point me in the direction of where to find the cosmetics on the Gucci website?  For some reason I'm not seeing it...


 Gucci - gucci beauty


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 14, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Gucci - gucci beauty


Thank you!! For some reason the beauty tab was not showing up

  Edit: I figured out why.  I was on the international site, not the US site


----------



## Debbs (Sep 14, 2014)

I did it!!! I placed an order :-  Cherry Nectar Blush, Autumn Fire Quad, Sunset Duo, Iconic Bronze gloss (missed seeing it last night )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Burnt Cinnamon gloss will be my with next  and final order as well as a few single es and 3-4 other es duos.  I have a confirmation number and 2 days delivery so approx Tue!   Want to try a sample of the silk primer when it is available to see if it helps oily skin


----------



## Msfaszion (Sep 14, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Want to try a sample of the silk primer when it is available to see if it helps oily skin


I want a ton of stuff.  I will need to purchase in intervals.  This stuff looks amazing.  Congrats on your goodies Carebear <3, can't wait to hear what you think.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 14, 2014)

Ooh, I need restraint! It's such a big collection and without ANY swatches out there, I really need to see most items in person. However, being a guinea pig, I'll probably blind order SOMETHING....  I think it's awesome that they do SAME DAY delivery for addresses in Manhattan! That's dangerous...


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 14, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I think it's awesome that they do SAME DAY delivery for addresses in Manhattan! That's dangerous...


  the store locator says the products are available in the flagship store on 5th avenue!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 14, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> the store locator says the products are available in the flagship store on 5th avenue!


  They're not available for sale yet, believe me, I went to work when I saw that they were in store, lol.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 14, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> the store locator says the products are available in the flagship store on 5th avenue!


  No products in the store. I went there today and was told it  will be in a week and a half. Don't think I can wait especially with 2 day delivery.


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 14, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> No products in the store. I went there today and was told it will be in a week and a half. Don't think I can wait especially with 2 day delivery.


  Ohh ok.  Good to know, thank you! I'll wait till some swatches appear and/or are available instore.


----------



## Debbs (Sep 14, 2014)

The confirmation email explains a lot but the main thing I zoned in on is that signature is required. Still super  excited! Haven't anticipated anything in a long while since news of this. May need to take a PL day this week! Considering this as a early bday present to myself but I want more!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 14, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Want to try a sample of the silk primer when it is available to see if it helps oily skin


 
  Debbs! I have the same things in my cart.  I can't decide.  Everything looks fab!


----------



## Debbs (Sep 14, 2014)

[email protected] ICL. Just haul in intervals as MsFaszion recommended. A few of those items that we both chose drew me in during the early sneak peek. I know definitely that I want more quads and duos. Didn't pick up the 4 singles I want as yet either. Hopefully it's perm so we can all have time to decide plus get our funds in order. I think I got a bit lucky as well since the face powders are too light, I don't bronze and I am oily so a luminous foundation is a no- no for me .,And of course I am a gloss only girl. The one blush I chose Cherry Nectar may just end up being my only one from this launch. Hopefully! :frenz: We just have to make a list and plan to go back for rounds 2 and 3.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 14, 2014)

Debbs said:


> [email protected] ICL. *Just haul in intervals as MsFaszion recommended*. A few of those items that we both chose drew me in during the early sneak peek. I know definitely that I want more quads and duos. Didn't pick up the 4 singles I want as yet either. Hopefully it's perm so we can all have time to decide plus get our funds in order. I think I got a bit lucky as well since the face powders are too light, I don't bronze and I am oily so a luminous foundation is a no- no for me .,And of course I am a gloss only girl. The one blush I chose Cherry Nectar may just end up being my only one from this launch. Hopefully!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  This is great advice, if only I had listened.

  I ordered all Iconic Bronze items and threw in a few coppers.  At the last moment, I feared too much of the same thing so I threw in a pink eyeshadow.  I really want most of the single shadows.  At least 2 -3 duos and about 2 quads.  I really like that Fume duo. I loved many of the nail polishes too.  Ooh I'm in trouble.

  I ordered:
  -Iconic Bronze single eyeshadow
  -Iconic Bronze lipstick
  -Iconic Bronze lip gloss
  -Iconic Bronze nail polish
  -Iconic Copper lipstick
  -Iconic Copper single eyeshadow
  -Tourmaline single eyeshadow

  I really love all variations of bronze, copper and gold and this line has a lot of them.  I think there were at least 3 gold single eyeshadows.  But I really like the purple singles too.  Actually, I liked all the single eyeshadows.  I liked some of the pink lipsticks and the Burnt Cinnamon color too.  I bought a bit more than I meant to.  So much for my Charlotte Tilbury haul this month. I may actually have to wait a bit on that one.

  I would imagine the whole line is permanent.  They usually don't do limited editions when new lines launch.  Maybe they will have some limited editions come spring.


----------



## Debbs (Sep 14, 2014)

Very nice haul, ICL. Totally not bored here so many endless choices and varieties. Thankfully it's just the make up that's addictive (if that alone is not bad enough, lol) I really came alive for Gucci.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 14, 2014)

I can't wait for my order.  I can't wait for it to launch in store so I can check out the other colors in person.  I cannot believe we don't know which department stores will carry this line yet.


----------



## Msfaszion (Sep 14, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> This is great advice, if only I had listened.
> 
> I ordered all Iconic Bronze items and threw in a few coppers.  At the last moment, I feared too much of the same thing so I threw in a pink eyeshadow.  I really want most of the single shadows.  At least 2 -3 duos and about 2 quads.  I really like that Fume duo. I loved many of the nail polishes too.  Ooh I'm in trouble.
> 
> ...


  OMG that's an awesome haul.  I have a thing for coppers and bronzes as well.  I can't stay the heck off the Gucci site.  I'm not even a nail polish fanatic but the colors are freaking insanely beautiful.  Here's what I'm thinking so far

  Iconic Bronze single eyeshadow
  Iconic Cooper Single eyeshadow
  Dark Romance Lipstick
  Iconic Bronze Lip gloss
  Burnt cinnamon Lip gloss
  Bronze silk looks like a nice neutral gloss

  I need to see swatches.  Also want to know more about the brushes as I love quality makeup brushes.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 14, 2014)

Msfaszion said:


> OMG that's an awesome haul.  I have a thing for coppers and bronzes as well.  I can't stay the heck off the Gucci site.  I'm not even a nail polish fanatic but the colors are freaking insanely beautiful.  Here's what I'm thinking so far
> 
> Iconic Bronze single eyeshadow
> Iconic Cooper Single eyeshadow
> ...


  Yes, swatches are scarce! I guess Gucci isn't going the blogger promotion route.  Maybe some bloggers ordered from the Gucci site and will post some pics soon.


----------



## Msfaszion (Sep 14, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Yes, swatches are scarce! I guess Gucci isn't going the blogger promotion route.  Maybe some bloggers ordered from the Gucci site and will post some pics soon.


  Yes I searched high and low on instagram for swatches but nothing!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 14, 2014)

can not wait to see you beautiful hauls!


----------



## Debbs (Sep 14, 2014)

I just read your post again ICL  @ you threw a pink eyeshadow in for extra measure to balance out all the bronzes and coppers  How did I miss that the first time. Hilarious :lol:  I keep browsing the site and jotting notes like I am doing a special research! :doomed: Did take that one mental health day which makes me free until the weekend (ugh 3 day weekend ) but lots of playtime during the week


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 14, 2014)

@Icecaramellatte Saks will be carrying this line as well as Neiman Marcus, although I don't know when. I'm assuming next month hopefully.

  I'm still trying to map out haul items. I've been burned so many times by inaccurate online pics, lol. Doesn't help that although returns are free on Gucci.com, that it's only if the product is unopened.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 14, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> @Icecaramellatte Saks will be carrying this line as well as Neiman Marcus, although I don't know when. I'm assuming next month hopefully.
> 
> I'm still trying to map out haul items. I've been burned so many times by inaccurate online pics, lol. Doesn't help that although returns are free on Gucci.com, that it's only if the product is unopened.


  Good to know about Saks and NM.  I did notice that the free 2 day ship is ending on the 15th.  I wonder how much they will charge after that.


----------



## Msfaszion (Sep 15, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> @Icecaramellatte Saks will be carrying this line as well as Neiman Marcus, although I don't know when. I'm assuming next month hopefully.
> 
> I'm still trying to map out haul items. I've been burned so many times by inaccurate online pics, lol. Doesn't help that although returns are free on Gucci.com, that it's only if the product is unopened.


  I read the same thing online which allowed me to pump my brakes because I'd hate to spend all that money and not enjoy my items without the option of returning.  How can I see if I like the item without opening it?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 15, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Msfaszion* 

 

  I read the same thing online which allowed me to pump my brakes because I'd hate to spend all that money and not enjoy my items without the option of returning.  How can I see if I like the item without opening it?



  Right?! I think it even mentioned keeping it in the plastic/cellophane wrapping... so it's like, damn, if it's wrapped in plastic I can't remove it to look at it in case I may want to return it? I may just wait for it to pop up in boutiques, but I've never been good at sitting on my hands.


----------



## Msfaszion (Sep 15, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Right?! I think it even mentioned keeping it in the plastic/cellophane wrapping... so it's like, damn, if it's wrapped in plastic I can't remove it to look at it in case I may want to return it? I may just wait for it to pop up in boutiques, but I've never been good at sitting on my hands.


  It said exactly just that because I was excited to see the 2 day shipping and free returns then I scrolled down and noticed that beauty can only be returned unopened in original packaging.  No bueno!  My problem is I'm obsessing over here because I want to buy something so bad that this board is giving me life with any type of comment or response LOL!  I just can't spend that kind of money sight unseen to be stuck with something I'm unhappy with.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 15, 2014)

I agree 100% with you ladies. If I can't return it I can do without it. I'll move on to the next collection. I hope Bloomies gets the collection.


----------



## Debbs (Sep 15, 2014)

Gucci day will be on Wed!!! I just got tracking info emailed to me.They use Fed-ex. Package delivered  to Fed-ex at 253pm today. Almost got into trouble trying to  manipulate my schedule but all is well in the universe. I work tomorrow as scheduled and off Wed anyways so it's just perfect. And my boss is happy! Lol  Gucci dancing!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Gucci dancing!!!


  So happy for you Lady Debbs! 



 Can't wait to see your amazing Gucci Hau!!!


----------



## Msfaszion (Sep 15, 2014)

OMG so you all know I'm like the stalker for swatches.  I found this on instagram.  It's not much but just to hold us over.

http://najlakaddour.com/review-gucci-makeup/


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks @Msfaszion ! I couldn't sit on my hands any longer....


----------



## Msfaszion (Sep 15, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Thanks @Msfaszion ! I couldn't sit on my hands any longer....


  It's cruel right?  I'm seriously searching high and low to see something.  I'm glad I was able to see the bronze and gold shadows.  The gold looks more like an army green with gold specks.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 15, 2014)

Msfaszion said:


> It's cruel right?  I'm seriously searching high and low to see something.  I'm glad I was able to see the bronze and gold shadows.  The gold looks more like an army green with gold specks.


  Yes, that's why I'm so grateful that you found that link! It's not as 'gold' as I thought it'd be, which is perfect for me, personally.

  ETA: Looking back at the swatches on the Gucci site, the eyeshadows seem pretty close to what's shown on the site! That gives me hope...


----------



## Msfaszion (Sep 15, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Yes, that's why I'm so grateful that you found that link! It's not as 'gold' as I thought it'd be, which is perfect for me, personally.


 @NYCBeautyJunkie so true as I actually thought it was literally gold.  It was good to read that the shadows are very pigmented.  I'm so excited.  Good thing is you can add the gold to your list if you have not already ... LOL!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 15, 2014)

Msfaszion said:


> OMG so you all know I'm like the stalker for swatches.  I found this on instagram.  It's not much but just to hold us over.  http://najlakaddour.com/review-gucci-makeup/


  Finally swatches.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Msfaszion (Sep 15, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Finally swatches. Thanks for sharing.


  You are very welcome.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 16, 2014)

Soooo, this happened today...


















*DISCLAIMER: These pics are washed out no matter what I did (lighting in my office is HORRIBLE) and SOOOO NOT accurate in regards to the color IRL. Imagine them with the 'auto-enhance' setting... that's what they look like in real life.*




  Nude Freesia Blush-- a soft neutral pink (pinker IRL and beautifully pigmented. I was worried it wasn't going to show up on my dark skin, but it does with so much EASE. I love pinky/nude/neutral colors like this for everyday.




  Soft Peach (a TRUE  soft PEACH IRL...)

  The creme de la creme out of the 3 blushes... I had a hard time capturing the true color of this blush, like the others. It's appearance IRL is much more darker/richer. It's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!












  Cherry Nectar




  Autumn Fire Quad... Once again, the colors IRL are turned up by 100... very vibrant and punchy, it's beautiful.


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the pics, NYCbeautyjunkie! The blushes look gorgeous, I could see myself getting Nude Freesia but will try to wait for swatches of all the shades.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice haul @NYCBeautyJunkie. I'm kinda jealous. Lucky you. I can't wait to hear your review. Did you get any lipsticks?


----------



## style-addict (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your photos !! @NYCBeautyJunkie
  I wonder if this will pop up in stores soon? 

  I'm at work right now, so I can't get on youtube, but Huda Kattan has a great video up with first impressions of the collection. 

  Sorry, I just saw that the video has already been posted.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 16, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Nice haul @NYCBeautyJunkie. I'm kinda jealous. Lucky you. I can't wait to hear your review. Did you get any lipsticks?


  No, I'm a very picky lip person... So often a color looks beautiful in the tube but horrid on my lips, and with their return policy, I won't be able to try and return. I felt safest with face products like eyeshadows and blushes; they're so pigmented that even though I **LIGHTLY** swatched one of them, I got good payoff on my hand AND the product still looks completely untouched. I'm happy with my purchases, so I don't plan on returning any, but I'm just sayin... lol


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 16, 2014)

style-addict said:


> Thanks for sharing your photos !! @NYCBeautyJunkie
> I wonder if this will pop up in stores soon?
> 
> I'm at work right now, so I can't get on youtube, but Huda Kattan has a great video up with first impressions of the collection.
> ...


  From what I've heard, should pop up in boutiques last week of September, and specialty dept stores like Saks and NM "sometime" in October.


----------



## Msfaszion (Sep 16, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Soooo, this happened today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG OMG OMG finally get to see things IRL.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I could kiss you.  I'm so happy to see your beautiful purchases.  So which blush do you like the best?  I wasnt sure if it was Cherry nectar or Soft Peach.  That Autumn Fire Quad is gorgeous as well.  I wonder if these blushes would show on my skin.  In MAC foundation if it didn't break me out I would be a NW45.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 16, 2014)

@Msfaszion It's hard to choose a blush favorite, since they all look so pretty. Nude Freesia is the type of blush color I usually gravitate towards in any brand, and upon swatching it, I am in love. I also love colors like Soft Peach and although I don't usually like red/red-coral/berry colors like Cherry Nectar, it is breathtakingly gorgeous in person. I will swatch/try all three at home, and *try* to take pics that don't appear faded or washed out.

  In regards to whether or not certain colors will show up, I have yet to see with Soft Peach, but with Nude Freesia, which looks like a pinker, satin version of Soft Peach, it showed up on my skin with NO PROBLEM; pigmentation is amazing, and I swatched ever so lightly due to the return policy LOL. I am typically NC50 in MAC, but I tanned big time this summer, so I'm probably around your range of NW45. I swatched it on my hands no less, which is darker than my face as well.


----------



## Debbs (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice [email protected], thanks! On the contrary, I do love, love, love well-pigmented blushes like Cherry Nectar etc. Your pics really make me happy and comfortable with the pieces I selected! Awesome haul, enjoy!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 16, 2014)

@Debbs I can't wait to see the Sunset duo you ordered!!


----------



## Debbs (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes, definitely! We are doing to do shifts stalking for Fed-Ex. Can't chance been too far away in the house and not hearing the doorbell. I am going sit on the patio and undo my rope twists while waiting on Fed-ex, lol. Seriously! Will even take turns leaving home. Triple points day at Nordies tomorrow too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Soooo, this happened today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Gorgeous, gorgeous haul NYCBJ-----ENJOY to the max!!!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 16, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Triple points day at Nordies tomorrow too!


  stupid question I apologize but does it mean it's 6points per $ ? (if i usually only earn 2 points per $ ) ?


----------



## Debbs (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes, it makes sense and you are accurate, Monsy. I want to get a cute TB crossbody bag for my pre bday haul. Still undecided as hauls getting to be too much.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 16, 2014)

I have an eye on a Burberry bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am trying to be good and not buy any makeup, fragrances or anything beauty related for a while (let's see how long will I last)


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 16, 2014)

Pics of blushes at home in diff lighting:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  My dog was convinced it was food no matter how many times I told her no...


----------



## Msfaszion (Sep 16, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


>


  Wow they are beautiful!! OMG I think I have issues this thread is becoming like a good book that you can't put down waiting on pics.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 16, 2014)

which one is in the middle?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 16, 2014)

Monsy said:


> which one is in the middle?


  Soft Peach


----------



## Monsy (Sep 16, 2014)

looks beautiful thank you for the swatches


----------



## nicollecake (Sep 16, 2014)

Who are we kidding??? Self control is out of the window when there are so many beautiful beauty related products!!!!


----------



## nicollecake (Sep 16, 2014)

Did you get to see the texture of the foundation?? I'm a sucker for luxury foundations.  Sadly, I have oily skin and most start with dewy foundations when launching a makeup line.  I'm dying to hear more about the foundation.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 16, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Soooo, this happened today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Ooh I need to try a blush but they all look so close in color in the image pics.  Love that quad.  Must have!  Great haul!


----------



## Butterscotch (Sep 16, 2014)

Swatches of the Tuscan Storm 020 Quad!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 16, 2014)

Uh oh! It looks like the split my package up.  My nail polish is being shipped separately.  It looks like that was what came today.  My rest of my goodies aren't coming til Thursday.  What happened to the 2 day shipping?  I don't know why it is shipping separately.  It is only coming from New Jersey and not on an airplane.  So crazy!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 16, 2014)

Hmm @Icecaramellatte I noticed on the site a few days ago that some products say 'available for pre-order' and will ship between ___ to ____) maybe that's what was the issue with some of your products? Maybe it'll come early and you'll get it tomorrow somehow anyway!


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 17, 2014)

Some swatches:

GUCCI Beauty – First impressions on Tuscan Storm and Coral Flower | Sweet Makeup Temptations


----------



## Msfaszion (Sep 17, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Some swatches:
> 
> GUCCI Beauty – First impressions on Tuscan Storm and Coral Flower | Sweet Makeup Temptations


  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 17, 2014)

More Gucci items.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  L-R: Crystal Copper Quad, Luxe Finishing Powder, Eyeshadows in Iconic Bronze & Oxydus and the mascara.


----------



## Debbs (Sep 17, 2014)

It's that time of the day everyone. No longer a prisoner in my home. Fed-ex just set me free!!!! Gucci is here!!!! Omg :yahoo::nanas::rasta: Even took pics of the Fed-ex man and the truck!!! Lol he said that it must be important as he never saw such reaction lmao


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 17, 2014)

Debbs said:


> *Even took pics of the Fed-ex man and the truck!!! Lol he said that it must be important as he never saw such reaction lma*o







  Yay! I'm excited for you, Debbs. Can't wait to see pics. I'm feeling the itch to place an order as well. 

  Has anyone tried the lipsticks yet? How's the scent?


----------



## Debbs (Sep 17, 2014)

Something is missing from my order. No explanation and nothing was back ordered. My charges should be more and only 3 pieces versus 4  Don't  feel so overjoyed anymore. Gonna call the CS dept (after I see what's missing) ugh . No notification or anything. God help them when I am done  The site seems weird like items magically disappear then reappear later on. I didn't even see the gloss I ordered until the next day when I browsed the site again


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 17, 2014)

Debbs said:


>


  Oh no :-/ I hope it gets sorted out.


----------



## Debbs (Sep 17, 2014)

Autumn Fire Quad beautiful!!!!


----------



## Debbs (Sep 17, 2014)

Cherry Nectar Blush (lipgloss is here so I am missing Sunset Duo, ugh) still happy loving everything so far


----------



## Debbs (Sep 17, 2014)

Iconic Bronze Lipgloss


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 17, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Iconic Bronze Lipgloss


  That lipgloss looks inviting.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 17, 2014)

@Debbs Your items look great! I think your situation is similar to ICL's; the sunset duo (a lot of the duo's actually, since I've been wanting to order two or three) are backordered/only available for pre-order. The website states between what dates they should begin shipping out. Even on the check out page, under each item, it states between what dates it will ship out. If it's immediate, it'll say something like 'between 9/17 and 9/18', etc. It's still cruddy that CS didn't make you aware of the fact that something would be missing/back ordered from your order.

  ETA: I think they are still adding items from the collection to the site. For example, on Sunday there were only 4 concealer shades, but as of yesterday there are now 6. Also, there is supposed to be 18 foundation shades, but only 12 are available to order on the site.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 17, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> More Gucci items.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have been eyeing that Crystal Copler quad! Would it be possible for you to post some swatches and your thoughts?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 17, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I have been eyeing that Crystal Copler quad! Would it be possible for you to post some swatches and your thoughts?


  Sure!! I'll post some tonight.


----------



## Debbs (Sep 17, 2014)

100% accurate @  NYCBJ. CS was really pleasant, helpful and nice to me. Predicted popular pieces are on back order. They are expected to be shipping from the manufacture in Italy. The dates for shipping is Sept 15th to Oct 31st. They have not yet gone public  with the launch and is just in "testing the waters" phase. Customers who pre-ordered early are in the batch of certainly getting their items. He said that I fall into that category. He does not know a lot of details as they are still trying to figure things out. One of the main thing I wanted to know was if items are LE or perm but he wasn't sure on that either at this point. I guess I got too excited I didn't pay attention such minor details like availability and expected ship dates, lol. Overall I am very pleased and happy  with the order and products!!! Great luxe packaging. Highly Recommended!! More funds free to use until Sunset duo ships , ha ha


----------



## Debbs (Sep 17, 2014)

Edited to condense


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 17, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Hmm @Icecaramellatte I noticed on the site a few days ago that some products say 'available for pre-order' and will ship between ___ to ____) maybe that's what was the issue with some of your products? Maybe it'll come early and you'll get it tomorrow somehow anyway!
> 
> I remember checking when I ordered and everything was available for immediate ship.  I didn't want to wait.  I missed the nail polish delivery again but the big order is coming tomorrow.  If I miss it, I will just go get it.  The facility they picked is out of the way though.  There is one much closer so I don't know why I have to go there.
> 
> ...


  The Crystal Copper Quad looks matte.  Is it?  I wanted Oxydus. It looks browner than I thought.  Can you describe it?  Thanks.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 17, 2014)

@Alysse011 Swatches below!


@Icecaramellatte CC Quad isn't matte at all. I'm horrible at describing colors; Oxydus is pretty accurate in pic below; neutral as well, I'd say.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 17, 2014)

@NYCBeautyJunki those swatches! You rock. I think I need it. What do you think?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2014)

Debbs said:


>


  You must be in lip gloss heaven---this is right up your alley!!!  I hope you get the missing item issue straightened out.  ENJOY it all Debbs!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


>


  Just beautiful NYCBJ!!!!  The colors all look great on you.  ENJOY


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> L-R: Crystal Copper Quad, Luxe Finishing Powder, Eyeshadows in Iconic Bronze & Oxydus and the mascara.


    BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you ladies for the pics and swatches. I wanted to see if you all find the Gucci comparable to Tom Ford, for one. Are they pigmented? Very shimmery? Thanks again


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 17, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> @Alysse011  Swatches below!   @Icecaramellatte  CC Quad isn't matte at all. I'm horrible at describing colors; Oxydus is pretty accurate in pic below; neutral as well, I'd say.


  I'm sold.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 17, 2014)

@Alysse011 I think if you have something like it (i.e., TF Cognac Sable, which isn't a dupe but the color scheme is similar) it's not necessary BUT if CS is something you'd be similar in, this can help fill that void, minus the glitter shade and IMO, slightly better pigmentation (I'm not in love with CS). Quality is really great @Missyrocks, definitely on TF's level. Finishes vary but nothing looks tacky and texture is silky with AMAZING pigmentation.


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 18, 2014)

Thank you so much for the info @NYCBeautyJunkie! And again, thanks to everyone else for descriptions and pics.  Ordered Autumn Fire.  I have TF Cognac S and thought same as nycbeautyjunkie from the pics- they look similar enough so went with the other.  Also, I don't really have these colors.  I would, however, say just from the pics, I'm thinking the two Dior quints I just recently got from the Fall 2014 collection seem somewhat similar.  Dior Trafalgar has that cranberryish color, but not the others in Autumn Fire.  Also, IMHO, everyone needs to check out the Dior Cuir Cannage quint- OMG- it is gorge!  I spent mad dollars to order it a while ago on Ebay because I couldn't wait for it to arrive here in US.  It is really nice despite some of their quints being hits or misses.  The only thing with these Gucci quads is they're going to be too pretty to use! They should make the embossed logo go through to the bottom of the pan! LOL


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 18, 2014)

@NYCBJ thanks! That was definitely helpful. I do own CS and I really live it, so I will skip this palette


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 18, 2014)

Got one more shipment in a few mins ago; will probably be my last until it is released in stores (I still want another e/s quad, two or 3 e/s duos, I want to see the concealers, the bronzers, the lip liners, lol!) Anywhoo, I got the blushes in Spicy Petal (I had a hunch and I am PLEASANTLY surprised by this color, but I won't be sure until I actually try it on my face) and Tulip Blossom, the liquid pen eyeliner and at home, I've got the Lustrous Glow Foundation. I'd say upon 'first impressions' alone (items I've actually worn or have only swatched) I am so happy with ALL of my purchases, EXCEPT the Luxe Finishing Powder, which is a bit too light-- that's the only issue. It's actually a nice product; the powder is SO silky and feels CREAMY; pigmentation is high as well, so if you'd like to use this as a powder foundation as well as a setting powder, it's definitely doable. Dark 060 is actually around the same color as CT's Airbrush Perfecting Powder in Dark, if not SLIGHTLY darker, but the difference is that CT's powder is rather translucent; so it does it's job of mattifying and creating an airbrushed flawless finish, but without adding much IF ANY color. Gucci's is far more pigmented (and prettier )

  I should have reviews/first impressions on a bunch of the items tomorrow. So far, all I've worn thus far is the Nude Freesia blush today (it's a soft, neutral-cool pink with a GORGEOUS satin shimmer finish-- not at all the type that emphasizes pores or uneven skin texture, but the type that gives you a true glow!) and the mascara (jury is still out on this, but I can say that it's very VERY black). I am very impressed by Gucci's Cosmetics right now. Enamored with them, even.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 18, 2014)

Tulip Blossom, Spicy Petal and liquid liner in the box underneath.  This photo does Spicy Petal NO justice! It's a teeny bit darker and bronzier/browner IRL-- NOT to the point where it won't work on much lighter ladies. It would pack an even bigger punch on lighter skin tones.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 18, 2014)

Pre-orders for the line is now available on Neiman Marcus and Saks' website! They also have the FULL extended range of foundation shades!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2014)

Missyrocks said:


> Thank you so much for the info @NYCBeautyJunkie! And again, thanks to everyone else for descriptions and pics.  Ordered Autumn Fire.  I have TF Cognac S and thought same as nycbeautyjunkie from the pics- they look similar enough so went with the other.  Also, I don't really have these colors.  I would, however, say just from the pics, I'm thinking the two Dior quints I just recently got from the Fall 2014 collection seem somewhat similar.  Dior Trafalgar has that cranberryish color, but not the others in Autumn Fire.  Also, IMHO, everyone needs to check out the *Dior Cuir Cannage quint- OMG- it is gorge!  I spent mad dollars to order it a while ago on Ebay because I couldn't wait for it to arrive here in US.  *It is really nice despite some of their quints being hits or misses.  The only thing with these Gucci quads is they're going to be too pretty to use! They should make the embossed logo go through to the bottom of the pan! LOL


    Oh Missyrocks---I've been salivating over Dior's CC---it's finally on their web site!!!!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh Missyrocks---I've been salivating over Dior's CC---it's finally on their web site!!!!


  Just checked it out and it is BEAUTIFUL! Is it permanent or LE?


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 18, 2014)

@medga107 & @nycbeautyjunkie  Dior CC is my kind of colors! I heard they'll be permanent, but I'm not sure if that's true.  I did see here they said it's on the site. I tried to get 30 Montaigne but it's Bye Felicia. I looked in Nordie but didn't see it there nor Sephora. I think those other Dior quints should be in soon from what I've heard. I'm going to ask at Nordie if this will be LE or Permanent. We all have to know how much stalking will be necessary! Those blush swatches rock. That'll be my next mission!


----------



## Missyrocks (Sep 18, 2014)

Because you all didn't mention they were sold out, I just tried now and was able to order that quint on Dior's site. I guess they were re-stocked from this morning? It was sold out early here EST. :encore::nanas:


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 18, 2014)

Here is a pic of my order.  


 

  I wish the pic was more clear but everything looks true to the stock pics on the website except for Tourmaline eyeshadow.  I was expecting a deeper, richer pink color.  I haven't swatched anything yet.  I'm eager to try everything out.

  I got:
  Iconic Bronze eyeshadow, lipstick , lip gloss and nail polish
  Iconic Copper eyeshadow and lipstick
  Tourmaline eyeshadow


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 18, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> @Alysse011 Swatches below!
> 
> 
> @Icecaramellatte CC Quad isn't matte at all. I'm horrible at describing colors; Oxydus is pretty accurate in pic below; neutral as well, I'd say.
> ...


  Ooh I was eyeing Spicy Petal.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 18, 2014)

@icecaramellatte please let us know what you think of the lipsticks! I'm loving the way the copper shadow looks as well!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Just checked it out and it is BEAUTIFUL! Is it permanent or LE?
> I so hope it's perm because I'm holding off to purchase it via my Sax SA
> 
> 
> ...


  So glad you were able to get it.  It's so, so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I wish the pic was more clear but everything looks true to the stock pics on the website except for Tourmaline eyeshadow.  I was expecting a deeper, richer pink color.  I haven't swatched anything yet.  I'm eager to try everything out.
> 
> I got:
> Iconic Bronze eyeshadow, lipstick , lip gloss and nail polish
> ...


 Awesome haul ICL.  You and Debbs picked some gorgeous colors!!!!  ENJOY!


----------



## raych1984 (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh man! I wish this would hurry up and release in the UK!


----------



## LouGarner (Sep 19, 2014)

Debbs said:


>


  debbs everything looks awesome. what item were you missing?


----------



## Debbs (Sep 19, 2014)

@ Lou, Sunset Duo!!!


----------



## Msfaszion (Sep 19, 2014)

I can't wait to make a purchase.  The colors are gorgeous.  Thanks for sharing ladies.


----------



## Debbs (Sep 19, 2014)

Think I will skip Iconic Bronze mono es as it seems a bit similiar Mac Aztec Brick which I have. Haven't made another list yet for the duos. For the monos possibly  Iconic Copper, Iconic Gold, Iconic Ottanio, Ultra Violet and Oxydus.


----------



## sarabeautime (Sep 19, 2014)

@Debbs could you swatch Autumn Fire Quad? I am about to order it


----------



## sarabeautime (Sep 19, 2014)

Swatches of Tuscan Storm and Coral Flower by @sgr2008 (Sonja from Sweet Makeup Temptations)

  http://sweetmakeuptemptations.com/2014/09/17/gucci-beauty-first-impressions-on-tuscan-storm-and-coral-flower/


----------



## Debbs (Sep 19, 2014)

@ Sara, I am nowhere near AF presently however will msg u pics and swatches later tonight


----------



## bella rosa (Sep 19, 2014)

Anyone know if this will be available in Canada?


----------



## Msfaszion (Sep 19, 2014)

@Debbs how do you like the gloss, and cherry nectar blush?


----------



## Debbs (Sep 19, 2014)

@MsFaszion, I swatched Cherry Nectar last night and was instantly happy! CN is a must have if you like pigmented blush like I do. Haven't worn either and fighting the urge to open Iconic Bronze gloss immediately. Lusting after a few more Gucci glosses but the rational part of me says to hold off a bit longer. Afraid of any going bad on me (I haven't even gotten to the TF blush duos as yet, lol) Recommended glosses :- Dark Romance, Wild Amarena, Antique Ruby. There are a few more swatches that are looking mighty nice and tempting however unable to identify the names as yet as site apparently is still being updated.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 19, 2014)

I wore Tourmaline and Iconic Bronze shadows today.  Tourmaline is light but still pretty.  The color is buildable though.  I put a bit of Iconic Bronze in the outer v and then ended up going in the crease a bit.  My eye looked a bit glittery when I was done.  I'm not sure if it was the Tourmaline or the Bronze that did it as I was rushing and not checking my look after application of each product.  I also wore Iconic Bronze gloss.

  I tried Iconic Copper and Iconic Bronze lipstick.  I like Iconic Bronze better than Iconic Copper.  Iconic Copper leans golden.  I think it is a color I would probably wear more in summer months.  Iconic Bronze looks a bit coppery to me. Well, its is bronze that leans more warm.  I do think Iconic Copper might work as a color for layering or in the center of the lips (if I did that sort of thing).  I don't hate it but probably won't wear it as much as Iconic Bronze.  I really want to try some other lipsticks and glosses.


----------



## LouGarner (Sep 19, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Recommended glosses :- Dark Romance, Wild Amarena, Antique Ruby. There are a few more swatches that are looking mighty nice and tempting however unable to identify the names as yet as site apparently is still being updated.


have to check these out


----------



## Debbs (Sep 20, 2014)

I think I will be skipping  Iconic Bronze and Copper mono es as I possibly may have dupes. I was thinking to also skip the purples ones too but who can resist purples, lol. Next haul hopefully will be single es Twilight, Ultra Violet, Oxydus and Iconic Ottanio, Azalea duo (when it shows back up on the site or in stores). Holding out on Dark Romance and Wild Amarena lipglosses but will possibly snag Antique Ruby gloss sooner than the others.  That's it! No more Gucci comestics unless the primer really works well to control oil and shine.  I more than likely will be ordering these from my NM TF girl when and if they do arrive in stores.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 22, 2014)

I'll check out the lipsticks but that's about it!


----------



## LouGarner (Sep 23, 2014)

Debbs said:


> I think I will be skipping Iconic Bronze and Copper mono es as I possibly may have dupes. I was thinking to also skip the purples ones too but who can resist purples, lol. Next haul hopefully will be single es Twilight, Ultra Violet, Oxydus and Iconic Ottanio, Azalea duo (when it shows back up on the site or in stores). Holding out on Dark Romance and Wild Amarena lipglosses but will possibly snag Antique Ruby gloss sooner than the others. That's it! No more Gucci comestics unless the primer really works well to control oil and shine. I more than likely will be ordering these from my NM TF girl when and if they do arrive in stores.


  will these be available at nordstroms, bloomingdales or any other online stores.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 23, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> will these be available at nordstroms, bloomingdales or any other online stores.


  I'd like to know that too.


----------



## Debbs (Sep 23, 2014)

As far as I heard Saks and NM were mentioned.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 23, 2014)

Has anyone tried the lustrous glow foundation? I'm very interested but want to get some opinions first.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2014)

Debbs said:


> As far as I heard Saks and NM were mentioned.


  Saks for sure Debbs. 




 I recently got their Backstage Beauty catalog in the mail and there's a 2 pg Gucci spread.


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 23, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> will these be available at nordstroms, bloomingdales or any other online stores.


  I did a chat with Nordstrom the other day and so far they said they have no info


----------



## Butterscotch (Sep 23, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Has anyone tried the lustrous glow foundation? I'm very interested but want to get some opinions first.








  This is the closest I've seen. She said it had light coverage. Does not have the coverage of Armani Luminous Silk. But she did say she liked it for a lightweight day.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hmmmm I think the foundation is a skip. But I'm sure I can find some eyeshadows or lipsticks to quell the disappointment


----------



## MissTania (Sep 23, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> This photo does Spicy Petal NO justice! It's a teeny bit darker and bronzier/browner IRL-- NOT to the point where it won't work on much lighter ladies. It would pack an even bigger punch on lighter skin tones.


  Tulip Blossom- come to Mama!!

  I just saw the lipsticks on SAKS, the packaging is so luxurious. and if the formulas are nice too, I'll be very interested.

  It's making Chanel and Dior lippies looks dull by comparison (packaging wise).


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2014)

MissTania said:


> Tulip Blossom- come to Mama!!
> 
> I just saw the lipsticks on SAKS, the packaging is so luxurious. and if the formulas are nice too, I'll be very interested.
> 
> It's making Chanel and Dior lippies looks dull by comparison (packaging wise).






Ahoy MissTania!  I thought Gucci might appeal to you!!!


----------



## MissTania (Sep 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Ahoy MissTania!  I thought Gucci might appeal to you!!!








Ahoy Captain! 

  I am very interested, can't wait for reviews, not sure when it will come to Australia but I'd like to order the blush from Saks when I do another haul.

  What have you been hauling lately?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2014)

MissTania said:


> Ahoy Captain!
> 
> I am very interested, can't wait for reviews, not sure when it will come to Australia but I'd like to order the blush from Saks when I do another haul.
> 
> What have you been hauling lately?






Tom Ford, Charlotte Tilbury, NARS


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Just had a look at the Temptalia swatches. Hibiscus Thrill and Fever look lovely but dupable. I'll check back for your swatches


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 24, 2014)

Temptalia post   http://www.temptalia.com/gucci-beauty-launches-fall-2014


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 24, 2014)

I guess Nordies isn't getting the line for now.


----------



## LouGarner (Sep 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Saks for sure Debbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


debbs NM is on my ish list. I still haven't got my TF order from them. I wish bloomingdales would get this collection. they shipped to me super quick


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 24, 2014)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I'll check out the lipsticks but that's about it!


  I'm down to just the lipsticks as well. The blushes look a little too shimmery and the eye brushes are made of horse, so I'm not interested in those anymore. I'm still kinda sorta interested in the concealer, but being so pale and also being allergic to most scented face products it's tricky to order those sight unseen.

  I wish there were swatches of the nude lipstick shades. :-/


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 24, 2014)

Here's the link to the swatches and stuff  http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-gucci-beauty-photos-swatches-first-impressions


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 24, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-gucci-beauty-photos-swatches-first-impressions


  Thank you!

  OK, the blushes don't look as shimmery as I thought from a previous swatch, lol. They're back on the 'maybe' list. And wow, all of the eyeshadows look gorgeous! Not so much suited for someone like me who only wears minimal and neutral makeup though, so I think I'm still skipping those.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Tom Ford, Charlotte Tilbury, NARS


Wonderful! Come over to the Dior thread, 4 new blushes landed on counter and I took a pic


----------



## MissTania (Sep 24, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-gucci-beauty-photos-swatches-first-impressions


The blush is gorgeous! This looks like a high quality line!


----------



## MissTania (Sep 24, 2014)

Video haul review from Tarababyz:

  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHwshbd4p0Q&list=UU2lrZAekBRR3iSFkmmNbBLg


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 24, 2014)

This collection is well thought out and quite large. I can't wait to see the lip gloss and lipstick swatches. I also hope it includes colors for WOC.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey, [@]MissTania[/@] What's caught your eye from Gucci Beauty?


----------



## MissTania (Sep 24, 2014)

Howdy, the blushes and lipsticks interest me! What about you?

  I have eye allergies so I won't consider the eye products, but in the past I would have been interested in the quads.

  I also like a few of the nail colours!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 24, 2014)

MissTania said:


> Howdy, the blushes and lipsticks interest me! What about you?  I have eye allergies so I won't consider the eye products, but in the past I would have been interested in the quads.  I also like a few of the nail colours!retty:


  :-D  I like a couple of the lipsticks but I probably won't get anything... because of  that darn NARS lol I'm excited for you for whenever you get what you've chosen and I look forward to seeing the swatches and looks here!


----------



## MissTania (Sep 24, 2014)

NARS lippies have not arrived in Australia yet, I've decided to wait until I can test them myself before buying, and to see how much they will cost here...how many did you get lol?!

  Thanks, I hope all your NARS lippies are exactly what you wanted them to be like!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 24, 2014)

MissTania said:


> NARS lippies have not arrived in Australia yet, I've decided to wait until I can test them myself before buying, and to see how much they will cost here...how many did you get lol?!
> 
> Thanks, I hope all your NARS lippies are exactly what you wanted them to be like!


  I got two from Sephora, Barbara and Jane. I like them both so far. My limit is four lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 24, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I got two from Sephora, Barbara and Jane. I like them both so far. My limit is four lol


  Are you going to get Dominique?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 24, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Are you going to get Dominique?


  Hi
  I don't feel drawn to that shade at all; most likely I'll get Annabella and Leslie. 
  I like how the nudes look on Karen (they all look great on her).
  What about you, which do you have your eye on?


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 24, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Hi
> I don't feel drawn to that shade at all; most likely I'll get Annabella and Leslie.
> I like how the nudes look on Karen (they all look great on her).
> What about you, which do you have your eye on?


  Believe it or not, I bought 4 of them when they first rolled out. I can't even think of the names now. I do remember getting Fanny, Anna, maybe Barbara and I can't think of the other one. I love the colors and the formula. Nars' makes amazing lipsticks. But for me spending $32 for ONE lipstick unless the color was truly unique was a no go so I returned all of them. I do have my eye on Dominique tho. I missed the last restock on Barney's website.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 24, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Believe it or not, I bought 4 of them when they first rolled out. I can't even think of the names now. I do remember getting Fanny, Anna, maybe Barbara and I can't think of the other one. I love the colors and the formula. Nars' makes amazing lipsticks. But for me spending $32 for ONE lipstick unless the color was truly unique was a no go so I returned all of them. I do have my eye on Dominique tho. I missed the last restock on Barney's website.


  I have to confess, that sounds familiar, but I am losing track of who has what in the Audacious thread 
  I hope you get Dominique
  A lot of people seem to not want to risk using NARS.com


----------



## Monsy (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't think it's all about the unique color. How hard is it trying to find super unique color? There is not much new they can make everything was made already. It's also about the formula, texture, pigment, staying power etc...


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 24, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I don't think it's all about the unique color. How hard is it trying to find super unique color? There is not much new they can make everything was made already. It's also about the formula, texture, pigment, staying power etc...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 24, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-gucci-beauty-photos-swatches-first-impressions


  So glad to see swatches of Fume eyeshadow duo.  I have it on my list.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 24, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> thanks dear. I might have to check Saks out
> 
> thanks hun
> 
> debbs NM is on my ish list. I still haven't got my TF order from them. I wish bloomingdales would get this collection. they shipped to me super quick


 Oh no



I would keep in touch with them.  I used them & they did not disappoint.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 25, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I got two from Sephora, Barbara and Jane. I like them both so far. My limit is four lol


I think four is reasonable! I think because they aren't LE (but some are exclusive to certain retailers) I am not too fussed. I think I will end up with just one to start with when they are released here, if I find a shade I like enough.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2014)

MissTania said:


> I think four is reasonable! I think because they aren't LE (but some are exclusive to certain retailers) I am not too fussed. I think I will end up with just one to start with when they are released here, if I find a shade I like enough.


  That's very reasonable; they're permanent.  I just have an obsessive personality :-/


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2014)

MissTania said:


> I think four is reasonable! I think because they aren't LE (but some are exclusive to certain retailers) I am not too fussed. I think I will end up with just one to start with when they are released here, if I find a shade I like enough.
> I so need to restrict myself too---says the addict who ended up with 13 TF e/s quads
> 
> 
> ...


    That's a good thing.  When the hype & frenzy dies down a bit I'll go for 1 or 2 more.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2014)

I was curious about what she thought of Fever   http://www.temptalia.com/gucci-bitter-grape-fever-audacious-color-intense-lipsticks-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## Debbs (Sep 25, 2014)

This Fed-ex signature requirement is driving me insane!!! A gifted delivery sent to me today was the hardest thing to obtain. I had folks taking shifts to help me get my delivery. No joke. Just like bad luck they came when no-one was around. I just went outside on a break and checked my phone and saw that I have 2 VM from a unknown number.The Fed-ex guy had left me messages that he was sending back my stuff. I had a hard time reaching him when I tried to return his call. Finally, just as i was about to text him he called me back. Threatened that he is 10 mins away and basically after today I am out of luck.  I had to call my mom, confirm that she would help me out and then call back the delivery guy to give him the green light to go ahead and drop-off. This is a major turn-off as it shouldn't be so stressful to obtain items. I understand the rational however I am out of touch with the outside world 3 days a week.  The only good news is I will have pics later tonight when I get in (Azalea Eyeshadow Duo and Antique Ruby lipgloss)


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2014)

Debbs said:


> This Fed-ex signature requirement is driving me insane!!! A gifted delivery sent to me today was the hardest thing to obtain. I had folks taking shifts to help me get my delivery. No joke. Just like bad luck they came when no-one was around. I just went outside on a break and checked my phone and saw that I have 2 VM from a unknown number.The Fed-ex guy had left me messages that he was sending back my stuff. I had a hard time reaching him when I tried to return his call. Finally, just as i was about to text him he called me back. Threatened that he is 10 mins away and basically after today I am out of luck. I had to call my mom, confirm that she would help me out and then call back the delivery guy to give him the green light to go ahead and drop-off. This is a major turn-off as it shouldn't be so stressful to obtain items. I understand the rational however I am out of touch with the outside world 3 days a week. The only good news is I will have pics later tonight when I get in (Azalea Eyeshadow Duo and Antique Ruby lipgloss)


   Oh my goodness Debbs!  



So glad this worked out after all of the anxiety!!!


----------



## sumsta13 (Sep 25, 2014)

Monsy said:


> http://www.vogue.co.uk/beauty/2014/05/20/gucci-to-launch-cosmetics-make-up-line-charlotte-casiraghi


  Amazing! Tempted to get them all! The packaging looks so luxurious!


----------



## Reneemelancon (Sep 25, 2014)

Does anyone live near a retaïler that's selling gucci makeup ??? I need more swatches


----------



## Reneemelancon (Sep 25, 2014)

Someone take one for the team and swatch all shadows and blushes :encore:


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 25, 2014)

@NYCBJ have you had a chance to use your quad? Do you love it?  Also, how do you like the mascara?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 25, 2014)

@Alysse011 I've been really bad about using all the stuff I've hauled lately. I actually have a few mosquito bites on my face and I've been a bit uninspired to wear makeup. Funny enough, I hauled Dior's Cuir Cannage today and I'm inspired to try a look with it, but I may dig into Crystal Copper first. Autumn Fire is one that I'm trying to map out a plan of action in regards to how to use most of the colors in the palette, lol.

  In regards to the mascara, I like it a lot. Very very black, builds quickly and easily and definitely creates dramatic lashes. Not the best for separation/definition but doesn't create spidery hard lashes or anything. Liquid liner is great too-- very black and fluid, but so fluid that it does have the possibility of bleeding depending on application.


----------



## Debbs (Sep 25, 2014)

Was nervous last night reading Temptalia lipgloss review that they are sheer but I think it depends on the color. I still haven't tried Iconic Bronze yet but I did test the one that came today Antique Ruby gloss   and I couldn't be any more pleased. It's very bright and opaque on which for me is really really very hard to find in those colors  Most corals, orange, peach normally look bright in the tube but rarely shows up once applied. This was totally not the case. It is radiant and pretty!!! Super happy, it is almost worth the hassle today, lol Hard to capture the sheen and beauty of the duo-Azalea but IRL it's totally not dry and more beautiful than appear in pic


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 25, 2014)

The duo looks beautiful debbs! Is the lighter side gold or a different (like copper) color?


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 25, 2014)

That's good to hear about the mascara. I am thinking of buying it when my current tube is done. But I really like the MUFE mascara I'm using and it'a about $10 cheaper so idk


----------



## Debbs (Sep 25, 2014)

@NYBJ, definitely gold. Just looked and swatched it and it's a gorgeous gold. It dawned on me that could be a really pretty highlighter too!   Excuse the crappy lighting rushed swatch and missing sheen, much better IRL


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2014)

Debbs said:


>


   Beautiful Debbs!!!  



 I know you're a gloss girl all the way and I sighed w/relief when I read that it's really good!!!  Enjoy sweets!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2014)

Debbs said:


>


  Wow---that's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 26, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> @Alysse011 I've been really bad about using all the stuff I've hauled lately. I actually have a few mosquito bites on my face and I've been a bit uninspired to wear makeup. Funny enough, I hauled Dior's Cuir Cannage today and I'm inspired to try a look with it, but I may dig into Crystal Copper first. Autumn Fire is one that I'm trying to map out a plan of action in regards to how to use most of the colors in the palette, lol.
> 
> In regards to the mascara, I like it a lot. Very very black, builds quickly and easily and definitely creates dramatic lashes. Not the best for separation/definition but doesn't create spidery hard lashes or anything. Liquid liner is great too-- very black and fluid, but so fluid that it does have the possibility of bleeding depending on application.


  Ooh!  Where did you find Cuir Cannage?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 26, 2014)

@Icecaramellatte Macys Herald Square


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 27, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> @Icecaramellatte Macys Herald Square


  Okay. I'll check that one out next week.  I haven't been moved to buy any of the new palettes except that one.


----------



## Haven (Sep 27, 2014)

I have been playing around with some of my new products.  So far I am happy!  Tried the bronzer today.  Pigmentation was crazy.  Took a lot of buffing to get it to look right and not scary.  Once it was buffed down, I was pleased.  Soft peach is beautiful and also highly pigmented. I have tried a couple of the single shadows - Oxydus and Sunstone.  Love both but they are rather sparkly.  I had to throw in some matte shadows to tone the sparkle down.  I haven't tried any of the quads or duos yet.  I also like the lipsticks.  I don't sense a strong fragrance or taste.  I have read some reviews indicating this, and I really don't agree.  Maybe it has to do with the colors that I have worn? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I haven't tried the glosses yet.

  Overall I really like the products that I have tried.  No complaints yet!  (Except for the $$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Debbs (Sep 27, 2014)

Awesome haul, Haven! I haven't tried any single es as yet but I am holding out for the lottery or a super rich benefactor. No more minimal orders to deal multiple packages which equals delivery frustration. I want a huge huge haul then pretend that this collection is totally non- existent afterwards. Wake me up somebody, lol


----------



## LouGarner (Sep 27, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Awesome haul, Haven! I haven't tried any single es as yet but I am holding out for the lottery or a super rich benefactor. No more minimal orders to deal multiple packages which equals delivery frustration. I want a huge huge haul then pretend that this collection is totally non- existent afterwards. Wake me up somebody, lol


totally understand that feeling


----------



## Haven (Sep 27, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Awesome haul, Haven! I haven't tried any single es as yet but I am holding out for the lottery or a super rich benefactor. No more minimal orders to deal multiple packages which equals delivery frustration. I want a huge huge haul then pretend that this collection is totally non- existent afterwards. Wake me up somebody, lol


  Thanks!  Yes the single es are too expensive. I was going to pass altogether.  Then I had a moment of weakness and a stressful couple of days at work...

  I would like to try a few more items, but I agree with the one and done approach to ordering.  Multiple mini orders always add up to more $$ (at least for me) than making one order and stopping.  Multiple small orders help me fool myself that I am spending less than I actually am.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 28, 2014)

http://www.theraeviewer.com/?m=1  Gucci Beauty | First Impressions: Bronzer, Powder, Eyeshadow Mono, Lipstick + Lip Gloss Review  http://hudabeauty.com/2014/09/08/preview-the-first-sneak-peak-of-gucci-makeup-world-wide/ http://hudabeauty.com/2014/09/22/obsessing-over-guccis-golden-glow-bronzer/  Huda   http://sweetmakeuptemptations.com/2014/09/17/gucci-beauty-first-impressions-on-tuscan-storm-and-coral-flower/  http://www.iheartbeauty.net/2014/09/the-gucci-make-up-range-review-and.html?m=1  http://technocupcake.com/first-look-gucci-beauty/  http://www.thedollsfactory.com/2014/09/gucci-makeup-launch.html   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbq2QBKKk8E


----------



## ashievic (Sep 28, 2014)

I know what I am about to write will show all I am a bit odd. I truly do not like chocolate. Have any of you experienced the taste of the lip products with a strong chocolate taste???? The mere thought of eating a Hershey's bar grosses me out. I read where the lip products have a strong chocolate taste. I am going to take the plunge and order some eyeshadows and the teal mascara.


----------



## nt234 (Sep 28, 2014)

At first, I was just going to try the lipsticks, but the Indian Golden Glow Bronzer looks so nice. So much makeup to buy, so little time & money...


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 29, 2014)

Pink Camellia blush in various lighting. I tried to capture its true color, but I failed, as usual. It's a lavender pink, very pretty.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 29, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Pink Camellia blush in various lighting. I tried to capture its true color, but I failed, as usual. It's a lavender pink, very pretty.


  It does look very pretty.


----------



## Debbs (Sep 29, 2014)

Sunset Duo is now available on the Gucci website. Just as I saw it available I also  found out that we missed Fed-ex again today. That only means they were attempting to deliver my back-ordered Sunset duo. I called the number that I had for the Fed-ex delivery guy a few days ago but he told me that he didn't work today. He said that more than likely they will try again tomorrow. Gucci house arrest, lol


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 29, 2014)

@Debbs I can't wait to see pics of Sunset! I'm so curious about that one!  Amaretto  duo and Tuscan Storm quad


----------



## Debbs (Sep 29, 2014)

@NYBJ, was just trying to arrange a hold at the Fedex location but I give up. Will just wait for the final attempt, lol. I  am loving your new pieces especially Amaretto.I still cannot decide if I prefer Aristocrat or Amaretto duo but these crazy deliveries are stealing my joy! Will def provide you pics of Sunset Duo


----------



## Debbs (Sep 30, 2014)

Sunset Duo


----------



## Debbs (Sep 30, 2014)

If you have Autumn Fire you could possibly skip Sunset Duo and Azalea Duo but I love these colors and use them a lot On wish-list  no time soon is:- Wild Amaretto and Dark Romance Lip glosses , Malachite Duo, maybe a nude duo possibly Aristocratic, a few singles and I am done


----------



## Reneemelancon (Sep 30, 2014)

Debbs said:


> If you have Autumn Fire you could possibly skip Sunset Duo and Azalea Duo but I love these colors and use them a lot On wish-list  no time soon is:- Wild Amaretto and Dark Romance Lip glosses , Malachite Duo, maybe a nude duo possibly Aristocratic, a few singles and I am done


  Which blush did you get ?


----------



## Debbs (Sep 30, 2014)

Cherry Nectar Blush the one that T reviewed


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks for the lovely pics @Debbs! The left side of that Sunset duo actually looks a lot like Iconic Bronze, so I'll skip. It's beautiful, though!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 4, 2014)

http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2014/10/gucci-makeup-first-impressions-round-1.html

  http://beautyblogofakind.blogspot.com/2014/10/gucci-beauty-magnetic-color-eye-shadow.html

  http://meganscribbles.blogspot.com/2014/09/gucci-ethereal-320-luxurious-moisture.html


----------



## MissTania (Oct 4, 2014)

@awickedshape, lol I saw the post on Beauty Professor only minutes before you posted!!

  My Saks cart contains Chanel JC Caresse, and Gucci Blush 70 Tulip Blossom.

  I need to add a few more things to make it worth my while!

  Have you bought any Gucci yet?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 4, 2014)

MissTania said:


> @awickedshape , lol I saw the post on Beauty Professor only minutes before you posted!!  My Saks cart contains Chanel JC Caresse, and Gucci Blush 70 Tulip Blossom.  I need to add a few more things to make it worth my while!  Have you bought any Gucci yet?


  Hi, [@]MissTania[/@]  Lol why oh why am I looking for Gucci swatches?  I haven't bought anything yet. Some of the lipsticks look nice but I'm not crazy about the reviews I've seen so far.  I need lots more lipstick swatches :-D


----------



## MissTania (Oct 4, 2014)

Howdy @awickedshape!

  I think it will be a while before we see lots of swatches/reviews.

  NARS was smart with Temptalia (I assume they sent her the whole new lippie collection) and her reviews were comprehensive.

  I don't think Gucci will be so generous.

  I just want one blush to start with, and if the brand comes to Australia, then I will swatch in person.

  I'm holding off for now, I only want to do one shipment for the remainder of this year.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 4, 2014)

MissTania said:


> Howdy @awickedshape !  I think it will be a while before we see lots of swatches/reviews.  NARS was smart with Temptalia (I assume they sent her the whole new lippie collection) and her reviews were comprehensive. * I don't think Gucci will be so generous.*  I just want one blush to start with, and if the brand comes to Australia, then I will swatch in person.  I'm holding off for now, I only want to do one shipment for the remainder of this year.


  You may be right, there.  Well, they're permanent so we can definitely wait.  Has the new Sephora opened yet?


----------



## nt234 (Oct 4, 2014)

None of my local makeup counters are carrying Gucci sooo I guess I'll be waiting until the next time I go to NYC to try a bronzer and lipstick..


----------



## Haven (Oct 4, 2014)

I love everything that I have from Gucci so far.  Now I just need to find a money tree so that I can buy more.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 4, 2014)

Gucci is owned by PG as well as Dolce gabbana and you can't find a lot of dolce items sent for reviews to T either...


----------



## Haven (Oct 4, 2014)

The quality of the products is there.  Everything that I have gotten has been pigmented and beautiful.  It is tricky though to pick the ideal shade of something based on the pics out there.


----------



## MissTania (Oct 6, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Has the new Sephora opened yet?


  I'm going to restrain myself with Gucci, not gonna get the blush.

  I kind of want Caresse from Chanel, but will try to resist.

  Not yet, but I saw the store front a few weeks ago, looks awesome!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 6, 2014)

MissTania said:


> I'm going to restrain myself with Gucci, not gonna get the blush.  I kind of want Caresse from Chanel, but will try to resist.  Not yet, but I saw the store front a few weeks ago, looks awesome!


   Very exciting!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

Debbs said:


>


 Awesome & well-deserved haul!   ENJOY sweets !!!


----------



## Debbs (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks Meddy, they  will all be broken in and included in the week-long celebration and festivities next week!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Thanks Meddy, they will all be broken in and included in the *week-long celebration and festivities next week!*







**Meddy singing** Hey Hey it's almost your birthday


----------



## ashievic (Oct 7, 2014)

I received the teal mascara over the weekend. It is really nice. Actually matches the Green Room from the recent MAC collection from Moody Blooms. It shows up well, and no other color mascara I own comes close to this color. I am still on the fence about the eyeshadows. The pictures on the store websites are very different then the photos of the actual product photos. I would like to see the two purple quads in real pictures, not the ones from Gucci showing. Does anyone have these quads????


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 7, 2014)

ashievic said:


> I received the teal mascara over the weekend. It is really nice. Actually matches the Green Room from the recent MAC collection from Moody Blooms. It shows up well, and no other color mascara I own comes close to this color. I am still on the fence about the eyeshadows. The pictures on the store websites are very different then the photos of the actual product photos. I would like to see the two purple quads in real pictures, not the ones from Gucci showing. Does anyone have these quads????


  Teal mascara? Sounds nice


----------



## Butterscotch (Oct 7, 2014)

I want to try the bronzer badly! Any of you ladies who have had the pleasure of trying it know which shade might good for a MAC 43-44, i.e. Halle Berry complexion? Thanks!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 8, 2014)

Sabrina @TBLB got some monos   http://instagram.com/p/t5u92khpMF/


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2014)

Butterscotch said:


> I want to try the bronzer badly! Any of you ladies who have had the pleasure of trying it know which shade might good for a MAC 43-44, i.e. Halle Berry complexion? Thanks!


  Sorry Butterscotch---I have yet to jump into the Gucci makeup pool---I suppose it's inevitable.  Hang in there---perhaps someone here has tried it and can answer your question.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 8, 2014)

I have no valid reason, but this line is just not jumping out at me. The teal mascara is OK, but the rest, just the same old thing. As well as the pricing is so odd. I have no desire to have the lipstick I am wearing taste like soap. Read in another blog, they thought the same thing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2014)

ashievic said:


> I have no valid reason, but this line is just not jumping out at me. The teal mascara is OK, but the rest, just the same old thing. As well as the pricing is so odd. I have no desire to have the *lipstick I am wearing taste like soap.* Read in another blog, they thought the same thing.


   Seriously? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Wow---this is the first time that I've heard that.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Seriously? :shock: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Wow---this is the first time that I've heard that.[/COLOR]


  :-( Temptalia mentioned it, as well as another lady doing a video review in one of the links I posted.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> :-( Temptalia mentioned it, as well as another lady doing a video review in one of the links I posted.






Well at least the other products appear to be pretty great.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :yuck:  [COLOR=0000FF]Well at least the other products [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]appear to be pretty great.[/COLOR]


  The lipsticks do look nice in the promo pics but I hope with time we see more reviews to see what they think of the scent/taste


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 10, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> The lipsticks do look nice in the promo pics but I hope with time* we see more reviews to see what they think of the scent/taste*


 Indeed!


----------



## Debbs (Oct 11, 2014)

Just saw Fed-Ex on my street while I was driving out. Made a quick U-Turn. Didn't order anything but  doubt Fed-ex was delivering to the others around me, lol Was soooooo friggin right!!! I have a really good idea who the culprit is and I am SUPER HAPPY!!! Thanks a lot. Xoxoxoxo Oxydus mono es , Dark Romance Lipgloss and Malachite Duo! Woo-Hoo!!!!


----------



## MissTania (Oct 11, 2014)

No issues for Sabrina with the lipstick and gloss she bought re: the scent.

  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/10/a-first-look-at-gucci-makeup-beauty.html


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 11, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Just saw Fed-Ex on my street while I was driving out. Made a quick U-Turn. Didn't order anything but  doubt Fed-ex was delivering to the others around me, lol Was soooooo friggin right!!! I have a really good idea who the culprit is and I am SUPER HAPPY!!! Thanks a lot. Xoxoxoxo Oxydus mono es , Dark Romance Lipgloss and Malachite Duo! Woo-Hoo!!!!


  Somebody loves you.   you are very lucky.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2014)

Debbs said:


>


   That's awesome Debbs!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2014)

Cipria looks lighter than I thought   http://instagram.com/p/toNPQXTKBq/


----------



## Haven (Oct 11, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/toNPQXTKBq/


  I really like the color!  Thank you for posting.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2014)

Haven said:


> I really like the color!  Thank you for posting.


  No probs


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 12, 2014)

The lovely TheFancyFace in Malachite   http://instagram.com/p/uB8xADuRTq/


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 12, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/uB8xADuRTq/


  That looks gorg!  Love the lipstick too.  I wonder what it is.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 12, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> That looks gorg!  Love the lipstick too.  I wonder what it is.


  It looks nice on her; hopefully she will post it to her blog soon


----------



## Haven (Oct 12, 2014)

MissTania said:


> No issues for Sabrina with the lipstick and gloss she bought re: the scent.
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/10/a-first-look-at-gucci-makeup-beauty.html


  The ls scent really doesn't bother me either.  Plus I don't detect the unusually strong soapy/perfume taste that other blogs have been complaining about.


----------



## powderprincess (Oct 15, 2014)

I purchased 3 items from the line.  Tuscan Storm is the perfect daytime smokey eye.  At first I didn't like it because the darkest shade cannot be layered and just blends away.  However, when I tried applying the darkest shade with a stiff brush first and then blending it out with the matte brown shade it was perfection.  I have been wearing the quad non stop.  I got pink flamingo which is very pretty, but I have only worn this once.   I also got nude freesia and while the formulation is lovely, the color is too dark on my fair skin.   I am lemming starlight eye shadow, but the singles are so expensive!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2014)

http://nahdoll.com/post/99904852368/gucci-makeup-lipsticks-review


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 31, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://nahdoll.com/post/99904852368/gucci-makeup-lipsticks-review


  Nice! I hate the yellow lighting though :/


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2014)

I do like a pavonine theme but I'm not crazy about these swatches

  http://www.thenonblonde.com/2014/10/gucci-peacock-magnetic-color-shadow-duo.html#.VFQwbvldWSo


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2014)

http://sweetmakeuptemptations.com/2014/10/07/gucci-crystal-copper/


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Nice! I hate the yellow lighting though :/


  I hear ya


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/toNPQXTKBq/


 Pretty.  Reminds me of TF's First Time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/uB8xADuRTq/


  Oh so pretty!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 7, 2014)

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/251920172881739611/

  Electric Crimson


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh so pretty!


  She's a doll!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 8, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/vJV0zYDRiP/ Sheer blushing powder


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Sheer blushing powder


  All very pretty---none of which I need!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] All very pretty---none of which I need! [/COLOR]:haha:


  Me, either!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Me, either!


 You are so bad with your drive-by enabling!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You are so bad with your drive-by enabling!!![/COLOR]:haha:


  Oh, no lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Oh, no lol


    I love you just the same!!!! 




Even though try to enable encourage me to buy things.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I love you just the same!!!! [/COLOR]:kiss: [COLOR=0000FF]Even though try to enable encourage me to buy things.[/COLOR]


  Aw   :kiss:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

Does anyone have any lipstick swatches to share?


----------



## powderprincess (Nov 11, 2014)

I have been test driving the amaretto duo the past few days and it's lovely with the pink layered over the inner half with the smokey purple shade all over the lid.  What's unique about what I have tried so far is how well the palettes coordinated and look when layering.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Here are some swatches of a few items:
  http://www.monsiieuralex.com/2014/11/gucci-beauty-lustrous-foundation.html


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Here are some swatches of a few items: http://www.monsiieuralex.com/2014/11/gucci-beauty-lustrous-foundation.html


   That violet eyeshadow! Reminds me of an old L'Oreal eyeshadow single I've held onto for years (Don't judge lol)


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> (Don't judge lol)


  It's gorgeous! Girl, I'm not judging! lol


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's gorgeous! Girl, I'm not judging! lol


  It's so old lol  Have you seen the Smoky Amethyst quad?  I wish there were more lipstick swatches, too. I've placed all my orders except for Sephora in December so I need to chill lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I've placed all my orders except for Sephora in December so I need to chill lol


  I have not and I'm afraid to look with all the spending I've done over the past month. lol
  I just bought another set of Guerlain balls, nothing else for me until after the holidays!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have not and I'm afraid to look with all the spending I've done over the past month. lol I just bought another set of Guerlain balls, nothing else for me until after the holidays!


  Maybe it's a good thing swatches are scarce lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Here are some swatches of a few items:
> http://www.monsiieuralex.com/2014/11/gucci-beauty-lustrous-foundation.html


  Thank you Naomi. I like the pressed powder. Are you getting anything?


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Maybe it's a good thing swatches are scarce lol


  I think so. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you Naomi. I like the pressed powder. Are you getting anything?


  You're welcome! No, probably not anytime soon. You?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Here are some swatches of a few items:
> http://www.monsiieuralex.com/2014/11/gucci-beauty-lustrous-foundation.html
> Why am I not excited about this.  I love Gucci---shoes, bags & sunglasses, but I'm not feeling all warm and fuzzy about these products.  It's makeup----I should be
> excited---I must be coming down w/something!
> ...


  No judgement


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You're welcome! No, probably not anytime soon. You?


  I will skip this too. Unless I see some amazing lip swatches, I will pass.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Why am I not excited about this.  I love Gucci---shoes, bags & sunglasses, but I'm not feeling all warm and fuzzy about these products.  It's makeup----I should be
> excited---I must be coming down w/something!
> 
> No judgement


  You know, I'm not overly excited about it either and have had very little interest in this launch as a whole. I don't know why, it looks nice, but I just can't seem to care about it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I will skip this too. Unless I see some amazing lip swatches, I will pass.


  Same. Or get to see it in person and am wowed by something.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Why am I not excited about this.  I love Gucci---shoes, bags & sunglasses, but I'm not feeling all warm and fuzzy about these products.  It's makeup----I should be[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   excited---I must be coming down [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]w/something![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] No judgement  [/COLOR]:haha:


  Lol


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 13, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/vLSyzzik3H/ http://instagram.com/p/vVdfJEN0fz/ http://instagram.com/p/uzextwExvm/ http://instagram.com/p/vRojrErm-O/ http://instagram.com/p/vRoUEErm85/ http://instagram.com/p/vQYg-irm98/ http://instagram.com/p/vJTyQ0Exp1/ http://instagram.com/p/vGqquyPKIh/ http://instagram.com/p/vAykHiGoCa/ http://instagram.com/p/uwnW0tkxtT/ http://instagram.com/p/ukslmREjgk/ http://instagram.com/p/ugWky1mDU_/ http://instagram.com/p/ubVDndmDXy/ http://instagram.com/p/uQyw1RLb1Z/ http://instagram.com/p/uFqwgKp4Td/


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 13, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/vLSyzzik3H/


  That purple polish is gorgeous!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That purple polish is gorgeous!


  yup


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 13, 2014)

A first there were just promo pics and then unidentified lipstick pics, at least there are some swatches here and there and more product pics.  I'm not crazy about going off of the site's product image swatch pics.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/uFqwgKp4Td/


   You are so, so bad!!!  




You're an SE---Silent Enabler!  You say nothing.  Just bombard us with enticing photos.  But I adore you anyway!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> That purple polish is gorgeous!


   It's pretty AND pretty dupable says a reformed NP addict!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You are so, so bad!!!  [/COLOR]:lmao:  [COLOR=0000FF]You're an SE---Silent Enabler!  You say nothing.  Just bombard us with enticing photos.  But I adore you anyway!!![/COLOR] :hug: [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]


  lol  :frenz:  I try to research before I get something (except for the occasional slip lol) so I'm doing some digging but at the same time, I just can't seem to get really excited about this line, somehow. I won't force it, though lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I won't force it, though lol


 Isn't that odd how some of us have reacted to this line?  I LOVE Gucci but this just doesn't do it for me.  I don't 
   understand it myself.  I even gave Charlotte Tilbury a chance and I didn't know her from hunger.  Maybe it's 
   about the product offerings.....I don't know.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Isn't that odd how some of us have reacted to this line?  I LOVE Gucci but this just doesn't do it for me.  I don't[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   understand it myself.  I even [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]gave Charlotte Tilbury a chance and *I didn't know her from hunger.*  Maybe it's[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   about the product offerings.....I don't know.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:dunno:


  lol!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Isn't that odd how some of us have reacted to this line?  *I LOVE Gucci but this just doesn't do it for me*.  I don't
> understand it myself.  I even gave Charlotte Tilbury a chance and I didn't know her from hunger.  Maybe it's
> about the product offerings.....I don't know.


  Same here! Somehow the initial reviews about the soapy scent/taste really turned me off. I like the look of the e/s duos though but thats about it!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 15, 2014)

Rose Dragee   http://instagram.com/p/vZ7s1vCKm4/


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 15, 2014)

I think it is the lack of limited edition that has slowed down my purchases from this line.  I wore a lipstick a few days ago and didn't really notice anything regarding the taste.  Next time I wear it I'll pay closer attention to what everyone is talking about.  I really like the products I purchased but I am waiting to buy more.  Too many things that I want that will not be around for long.  Plus, I'm really slow to jump on new lines.  I just bought my first Marc Jacobs palette last week.  Before that, the only color product I tried was an eyeliner.

  Oh and when I stopped at the counter the SA told me the foundation products were selling really well.  I hadn't even considered trying it but I am in the market for a new powder.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/vZ7s1vCKm4/


   You don't let up do you?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have to admit---it is pretty though


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I think it is the lack of limited edition that has slowed down my purchases from this line.  I wore a lipstick a few days ago and didn't really notice anything regarding the taste.  Next time I wear it I'll pay closer attention to what everyone is talking about.  I really like the products I purchased but I am waiting to buy more.  Too many things that I want that will not be around for long.  Plus, I'm really slow to jump on new lines.  I just bought my first Marc Jacobs palette last week.  Before that, the only color product I tried was an eyeliner.
> 
> Oh and when I stopped at the counter the SA told me the foundation products were selling really well.  I hadn't even considered trying it but I am in the market for a new powder.


    I do love the look of some things.  The eyeshadows look really pretty.  Maybe I'm just experiencing makeup overload!


----------



## powderprincess (Nov 17, 2014)

I have to say how impressed I am with the gucci products I have tried so far.  The eyeshadow palettes and duos I have tried so far coordinate so beautifully and are so wearable and flattering.  Tuscan storm and amaretto are quickly becoming some of my favorites.  I'm waiting for the autumn fire quad, aristocratic duo, and sunstone single.  I wish there was a Gucci counter nearby.   I can't wait to try more items from the line.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2014)

powderprincess said:


> I have to say how impressed I am with the gucci products I have tried so far. The eyeshadow palettes and duos I have tried so far coordinate so beautifully and are so wearable and flattering. Tuscan storm and amaretto are quickly becoming some of my favorites. I'm waiting for the autumn fire quad, aristocratic duo, and sunstone single. I wish there was a Gucci counter nearby. I can't wait to try more items from the line.


  Have you tried the lipsticks?


----------



## powderprincess (Nov 17, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Have you tried the lipsticks?


 I heard they taste and smell funny, but I haven't tried any.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

powderprincess said:


> I have to say how impressed I am with the gucci products I have tried so far. The eyeshadow palettes and duos I have tried so far coordinate so beautifully and are so wearable and flattering. Tuscan storm and amaretto are quickly becoming some of my favorites. I'm waiting for the autumn fire quad, aristocratic duo, and sunstone single. I wish there was a Gucci counter nearby. I can't wait to try more items from the line.


   I've heard equally good things about some of the products, especially the eyeshadows.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 17, 2014)

powderprincess said:


> I heard they taste and smell funny, but I haven't tried any.


  Okay. Thank you.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

Not my type of shade   http://instagram.com/p/vjYojoFJe5/


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/vjYojoFJe5/


 ​It's pretty but not quite my cup of tea either---I prefer a little more brown in my nudes.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​It's pretty but not quite my cup of tea either---I prefer a little more brown in my nudes.[/COLOR]


   Me, too


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 22, 2014)

Cipria   http://instagram.com/p/toNPQXTKBq/   Ocean Rhapsody and blush http://instagram.com/p/toKVa3TKNS/ http://instagram.com/p/toMTy7zKAW/


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/toMTy7zKAW/


  The lipstick and e/s palette are both pretty.  If I didn't have 2 Chanel & a TF palette of blues I might be interested.  BTW, cut it out AWS!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] The lipstick and e/s palette are both pretty.  If I didn't have 2 Chanel & a TF palette of blues I might be interested.  BTW, cut it out AWS![/COLOR]:haha:


  I'm gathering intel lol  Besides Smokey Amethyst I haven't found anything too appealing in Gucci yet, and even SA is just so-so for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Besides Smokey Amethyst I haven't found anything too appealing in Gucci yet, and even SA is just so-so for me.


   Ok intel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Oh well, we tried.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Ok intel:haha:    Oh well, we tried.:shrugs: [/COLOR]


  :-D


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 8, 2015)

http://instagram.com/p/xkO6Avp5o-/


----------



## MrsBaine (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey everyone! I'm new to Sprecktra; in doing searches for Gucci beauty, I'd land here. I visited Saks in NYC after the holidays and fell in love. I was a diehard Tom Ford fan (still am I guess) but I'm loving Gucci. I love Autumn Fire and Flamingo Pink. I also love the brow pencil and mascara. The lipstick is ok. The smell doesn't bug me but I don't find it as hydrating as Tom Ford or Burberry. I want to try a blush, the foundation and a shadow duo. Any suggestions on a duo fir a neutral lover? I'm NC43; I really want the peach blush but I'm nervous about how it will look. I tried Tom Ford Lovelyst and that was a diaster (although I guess that's coral)


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new to Sprecktra; in doing searches for Gucci beauty, I'd land here. I visited Saks in NYC after the holidays and fell in love. I was a diehard Tom Ford fan (still am I guess) but I'm loving Gucci. I love Autumn Fire and Flamingo Pink. I also love the brow pencil and mascara. The lipstick is ok. The smell doesn't bug me but I don't find it as hydrating as Tom Ford or Burberry. I want to try a blush, the foundation and a shadow duo. Any suggestions on a duo fir a neutral lover? I'm NC43; I really want the peach blush but I'm nervous about how it will look. I tried Tom Ford Lovelyst and that was a diaster (although I guess that's coral)


 Cherry Nectar will look really pretty!! however it's pretty close to TF softcore so if you have that it might be too close!! Coral pink is nice too but I don't like that it is more pink than coral.


----------



## MrsBaine (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have Softcore also. I had initially swatched Cherry Nectar and walked to the quads cause it looked like Softcore. Do you think the peach would be too light? I'm going back to NYC in April; I could just wait... However, being the "enthusiast" I am I want one now. :eyelove:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 14, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new to Sprecktra; in doing searches for Gucci beauty, I'd land here. I visited Saks in NYC after the holidays and fell in love. I was a diehard Tom Ford fan (still am I guess) but I'm loving Gucci. I love Autumn Fire and Flamingo Pink. I also love the brow pencil and mascara. The lipstick is ok. The smell doesn't bug me but I don't find it as hydrating as Tom Ford or Burberry. I want to try a blush, the foundation and a shadow duo. Any suggestions on a duo fir a neutral lover? I'm NC43; I really want the peach blush but I'm nervous about how it will look. I tried Tom Ford Lovelyst and that was a diaster (although I guess that's coral)


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 14, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new to Sprecktra; in doing searches for Gucci beauty, I'd land here. I visited Saks in NYC after the holidays and fell in love. I was a diehard Tom Ford fan (still am I guess) but I'm loving Gucci. I love Autumn Fire and Flamingo Pink. I also love the brow pencil and mascara. The lipstick is ok. The smell doesn't bug me but I don't find it as hydrating as Tom Ford or Burberry. I want to try a blush, the foundation and a shadow duo. Any suggestions on a duo fir a neutral lover? I'm NC43; I really want the peach blush but I'm nervous about how it will look. I tried Tom Ford Lovelyst and that was a diaster (although I guess that's coral)


  Hello and welcome!

  Did you try the Luxe powder?


----------



## MrsBaine (Jan 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> Did you try the Luxe powder?


  Thank you! I'm still navigating around to figure it out, but so far, this is really refreshing! 

  I haven't yet! I hear it's amazing. Do you have that? When I go back in April, I want to try the base products and a couple more lipsticks. It's something I feel I should do in person and NYC is the closest to me.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 14, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Thank you! I'm still navigating around to figure it out, but so far, this is really refreshing!
> 
> I haven't yet! I hear it's amazing. Do you have that? When I go back in April, I want to try the base products and a couple more lipsticks. It's something I feel I should do in person and NYC is the closest to me.


  Hi

  There are so many lovely members and good information here!

  I only just started looking into it, haven't heard much about it yet. But I have a 10% for Neiman Marcus and I was thinking about getting it. Swatches and reviews are scarce lol

  Hope you love whatever you end up getting


----------



## MrsBaine (Jan 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hi  There are so many lovely members and good information here!  I only just started looking into it, haven't heard much about it yet. But I have a 10% for Neiman Marcus and I was thinking about getting it. Swatches and reviews are scarce lol  Hope you love whatever you end up getting :flower:


surprisingly it's a wonderful line. The brow pencil is hands down the best one I've used. And I love Autumn Fire.


----------



## MrsBaine (Jan 14, 2015)

:encore:





Vandekamp said:


>


:eyelove:bthank you!!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 19, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> :encore: :eyelove:bthank you!!!!!


  You are welcome.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 24, 2015)

So far the only thing I've purchased is a lipstick.


----------



## MissTania (Jan 24, 2015)

I have ordered Pink Camelia Blush from Saks, it was out of stock for a long time. I'll report back on my thoughts!


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Jan 25, 2015)

As a makeup hoarder (lipstick), unfortunately this line Gucci didnt entice me not a lipstick called my name... *not one to go home empty handed, GA orchid, EL dream pink & MAC pink plaid*


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 25, 2015)

BreeMakeupGeek said:


> As a makeup hoarder (lipstick), unfortunately this line Gucci didnt entice me not a lipstick called my name... *not one to go home empty handed, GA orchid, EL dream pink & MAC pink plaid*


  You are not alone. I skipped the rollout of this new line too. They should have had more swatches before the launch.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 25, 2015)

I got Begonia lipstick, it's a pretty fuschia. They have a red that's hot as well but I like my reds to be matte.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 25, 2015)

I still haven't gotten anything from gucci... Nothing is really standing out for me


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 25, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I still haven't gotten anything from gucci... Nothing is really standing out for me


  I don't recall seeing any lipstick swatches. Strange.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 25, 2015)

I had posted some links with swatches over time but there were really too few reviews for me to commit to buying anything, plus some folks here and there mentioned a weird scent with the lipsticks. The last swatches I looked at were these when I was looking into the powder:   http://makeupandbeauty.com/gucci-makeup-an-introduction-photos-swatches/  http://makeupandbeauty.com/gucci-lustrous-glow-foundation-review-swatch/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+IndianMakeupAndBeautyBlog+%28Indian+Makeup+and+Beauty+Blog%29


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I had posted some links with swatches over time but there were really too few reviews for me to commit to buying anything, plus some folks here and there mentioned a weird scent with the lipsticks. The last swatches I looked at were these when I was looking into the powder:   http://makeupandbeauty.com/gucci-makeup-an-introduction-photos-swatches/  http://makeupandbeauty.com/gucci-lustrous-glow-foundation-review-swatch/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+IndianMakeupAndBeautyBlog+%28Indian+Makeup+and+Beauty+Blog%29


  Thanks for sharing. This collection is still an easy skip for me. There is nothing unique about any of the shades here.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 25, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thanks for sharing. This collection is still an easy skip for me. There is nothing unique about any of the shades here.


   I'd definitely like to see more reviews.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://makeupandbeauty.com/gucci-lustrous-glow-foundation-review-swatch/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+IndianMakeupAndBeautyBlog+%28Indian+Makeup+and+Beauty+Blog%29


    AWS, You find and share the best links ever. Thanks so much for that!   I love NP and may check out some of Gucci's.  In the interim I'll just have to be satisfied w/my 
   Gucci bags, shoes & sunglasses!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'd definitely like to see more reviews.


    Hopefull some will show up soon!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   AWS, You find and share the best links ever. Thanks so much for that!   I love NP and may check out some of Gucci's.  In the interim I'll just have to be satisfied w/my[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Gucci bags, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]shoes & sunglasses!!![/COLOR]


   Lol! Sounds good  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Hopefull some will show up soon!![/COLOR]


----------



## MrsBaine (Jan 28, 2015)

I agree with you guys; it's like they did the release in secret. They didn't provide any bloggers with press samples to my knowledge, so it's taking some time for swatches to get out there. I have purchased a couple of items and I will say they are lovely. What was helpful was going to a counter. I was lucky to get to the one in NYC. I love the 3 quads I got, and the brow pencil. I also bought a blush (Spicy Petal), Lipstick (Sinful Blush) and Gloss (Royal Petuna). They are pretty good, but not earth shattering. The blush is harder in texture than Charlotte Tilbury and Tom Ford, but it's pretty nonetheless. The lipstick is ok. It's creamy. The gloss is good; not stucky at all, but both lip products do have a distinct smell, and the gloss has a bit of a taste. I don't find it offensive, but I'm sure lots of people would.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 28, 2015)

Everyone I know love what they bought from the line and I'm certainly going to get more when I get time to go play around at the counter. I get so many compliments when I pull out the lipstick.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 29, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I agree with you guys; it's like they did the release in secret. They didn't provide any bloggers with press samples to my knowledge, so it's taking some time for swatches to get out there. I have purchased a couple of items and I will say they are lovely. What was helpful was going to a counter. I was lucky to get to the one in NYC. I love the 3 quads I got, and the brow pencil. I also bought a blush (Spicy Petal), Lipstick (Sinful Blush) and Gloss (Royal Petuna). They are pretty good, but not earth shattering. The blush is harder in texture than Charlotte Tilbury and Tom Ford, but it's pretty nonetheless. The lipstick is ok. It's creamy. The gloss is good; not stucky at all, but both lip products do have a distinct smell, and the gloss has a bit of a taste. I don't find it offensive, but I'm sure lots of people would.


  Thanks for the info!    I thought the eyeshadow singles looked nice. The only thing truly on my radar is the powder.


----------



## MrsBaine (Jan 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I thought the eyeshadow singles looked nice. The only thing truly on my radar is the powder.


  Anytime! 

  I'm going to look into the singles too when I go back to Saks. The issue with me and singles is I tend to gravitate more towards the quads; things already put together for me. I'm not sure I've ever finished a single... Ever. 

  I have heard amazing things about the bronzer and finishing powder. I plan on at least swatching both, possibly getting the setting powder with the foundation (if they have one that matches me).


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 30, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Anytime!   I'm going to look into the singles too when I go back to Saks. The issue with me and singles is I tend to gravitate more towards the quads; things already put together for me. I'm not sure I've ever finished a single... Ever.   I have heard amazing things about the bronzer and finishing powder. I plan on at least swatching both, possibly getting the setting powder with the foundation (if they have one that matches me).


  I'll look out for your thoughts on them, if you get the shades


----------



## MrsBaine (Feb 5, 2015)

Finally used my Cosmic Deco Quad. It's really beautiful! I really am loving the green and blue combo.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh that's pretty!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 17, 2015)

Has anyone heard about a limited edition collection coming out?  There is a blue polish on Saks site.  I did some research and came up with a list of products but now I can't find it.  I thought it was on Chic Profile but I don't see it now.  Any info?


----------



## MrsBaine (Feb 17, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Has anyone heard about a limited edition collection coming out?  There is a blue polish on Saks site.  I did some research and came up with a list of products but now I can't find it.  I thought it was on Chic Profile but I don't see it now.  Any info?


  I saw the polish and thought the same thing. I just did a Saks order so I could get the Beauty event bag. Hopefully they don't bring several LE stuff out right now!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 17, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I saw the polish and thought the same thing. I just did a Saks order so I could get the Beauty event bag. Hopefully they don't bring several LE stuff out right now!


  Funny thing is . . . I went on the Chic Profile site and saw a promotional pic of the new products that I had seen before but it is on an advertisement of the Saks site that I had previously visited.  I don't know where that info went.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 17, 2015)

Stopped.at.Saks and was told rhe Spring.collection.will be our within.the next 10 days.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I saw the polish and thought the same thing. I just did a Saks order so I could get the Beauty event bag. Hopefully they don't bring several LE stuff out right now!


    The blue NP is really very pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Stopped.at.Saks and was told rhe Spring.collection.will be our within.the next 10 days.


  That gives me a minute to recover from a million other purchases


----------



## MrsBaine (Feb 22, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Stopped.at.Saks and was told rhe Spring.collection.will be our within.the next 10 days.


  Oh Dear! I feel like I'm going to need alot of things.... I bought $125 worth of new gucci stuff at Saks to get the beauty event bag. Let's be honest; it's not a lot. I decided to get the luxe powder, a replacement Brow pencil and Wild Amarena lipstick. My package has been delayed twice for good ole's northeastern snow. Hopefully it will be here tomorrow. I'm really curious as to what this new Spring LE release will be. Items will be purchased for sure. I'm also thinking I need Rose Quartz in my collection... (Pay close attention to the affirmation of "need"; cause I need more eyeshadow like I need a hole in my head".)


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 22, 2015)

Pics of the Spring collection:

新Monday / 新色 Gucci Spring Summer 2015 Collection - 新Monday


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 22, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Pics of the Spring collection:  新Monday / 新色 Gucci Spring Summer 2015 Collection - 新Monday


 Gucci you too (Brutus)?? :haha: Thanks Nay!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Gucci you too??
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I'm interested in Moonstone e/s, but I have to see swatches. I haven't pruchased anything Gucci yet, there wasn't a shade that pulled me in yet. Are you getting anything, V?

  It's already available on the (german) Gucci site btw.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 22, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> :haha: I'm interested in Moonstone e/s, but I have to see swatches. I haven't pruchased anything Gucci yet, there wasn't a shade that pulled me in yet. Are you getting anything, V?  It's already available on the (german) Gucci site btw. (edit: only found Moonstone e/s through Google, don't see the rest on the site)


 Not sure Nay!! Looks like a small collection! Blushes are what I get first from every brand :haha: I am yet to try the brand Too!!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Not sure Nay!! Looks like a small collection! *Blushes are what I get first from every brand *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That sounds familiar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Same here.
  A nice blush or highlighter fpr spring would have been nice.


----------



## mysteereous (Feb 22, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Pics of the Spring collection:  新Monday / 新色 Gucci Spring Summer 2015 Collection - 新Monday


  Thanks for sharing! I've yet to purchase anything from this line - for myself, anyway. Always chasing the LE collections. Agate will probably be my first. I may pick up Malachite as well.


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 22, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Pics of the Spring collection:  新Monday / 新色 Gucci Spring Summer 2015 Collection - 新Monday


  I wish they had some new lipsticks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Not sure Nay!! Looks like a small collection! Blushes are what I get first from every brand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I haven't yet pulled the trigger on this brand either, Vee.   Not sure why I'm dragging my feet.


----------



## MrsBaine (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I haven't yet pulled the trigger on this brand either, Vee.   Not sure why I'm dragging my feet.


  I don't know you too well yet @Medgal07, but I'm not sure why you haven't yet either!!!!! It's a great line. I actually have another quad waiting for me when I get home.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I don't know you too well yet @Medgal07, but I'm not sure why you haven't yet either!!!!! It's a great line. I actually have another quad waiting for me when I get home.






It could just be product overload at the moment. 



I've recently gotten 4 Givenchy quads, 6 Armani Eye Tints and 4 Chanel e/s palettes.  I'm thinking I might need to make some room in my life for Gucci makeup---I have shoes, purses & sunglasses so I do like the brand.  I keep looking at it MrsBaine, so I suspect I'll jump in rabbit hole labeled Gucci some time soon.  In the interim, I'll be looking for your pics & swatches for more positive enabling influencing.


----------



## MrsBaine (Feb 24, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Pics of the Spring collection:
> 
> 新Monday / 新色 Gucci Spring Summer 2015 Collection - 新Monday


  Wow, I'm loving the duo. that's really pretty- as is both of the nail polishes. Moonstone looks like it would be a good transition color for me, but I already have enough of those.


----------



## MrsBaine (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It could just be product overload at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> I've recently gotten 4 Givenchy quads, 6 Armani Eye Tints and 4 Chanel e/s palettes.  I'm thinking I might need to make some room in my life for Gucci makeup---I have shoes, purses & sunglasses so I do like the brand.  I keep looking at it MrsBaine, so I suspect I'll jump in rabbit hole labeled Gucci some time soon.  In the interim, I'll be looking for your pics & swatches for more positive enabling influencing.


  I'm here to help.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I'm here to help.






Big belly laugh!!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 24, 2015)

Spring collection is a skip for me.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 28, 2015)

Not sure if I missed this 
  http://www.monsiieuralex.com/2014/11/gucci-beauty-lustrous-foundation.html


----------



## throwitawaynow (Feb 28, 2015)

Does anyone know if the spring collection is LE?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't know if this is everything.  I remember seeing a red gloss too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Not sure if I missed this
> http://www.monsiieuralex.com/2014/11/gucci-beauty-lustrous-foundation.html


   Hmmmmmm.  Thanks AWS.  I'm intrigued.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Hmmmmmm.  Thanks AWS.  I'm intrigued.[/COLOR]


   Hi, dear! I'm still mulling over this line.   I'm tempted to start with the eye pencil but $32. before tax for a pencil that has to be sharpened? Hmmm.


----------



## mysteereous (Mar 3, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> Does anyone know if the spring collection is LE?


  The collection is up on Gucci.com. It does display limited edition on some items, but not all.


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 3, 2015)

I just looked at the Gucci site; out of the 13 items listed as Spring AND Summer LE (which in and of itself is disappointing) 7 are new.... I think. The two monos and the duo are new, the 2 lip glosses. The rest is perm.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 4, 2015)

A good review of the teal pencil. Gulp.
  http://www.rightside40.com/2015/01/gucci-beauty-impact-long-wear-eye.html


----------



## MissTania (Mar 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> A good review of the teal pencil. Gulp.
> http://www.rightside40.com/2015/01/gucci-beauty-impact-long-wear-eye.html


I'm looking forward to the turquoise one from Clarins, #03 Aquatic Green

  http://chicprofile.com/2015/02/clarins-aquatic-treasures-2015-summer-collection.html

  I have eye allergies but Clarins has worked for me sometimes.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 5, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I'm looking forward to the turquoise one from Clarins, #03 Aquatic Green  http://chicprofile.com/2015/02/clarins-aquatic-treasures-2015-summer-collection.html  I have eye allergies but Clarins has worked for me sometimes.


  Oh, those look gorgeous! Do the Clarins pencils smudge on you?  I love green and teal liners lol  The MJ Intro(vert) is lovely and I have two Ruby Kisses and one Milani teal liner but no luck yet with a black pencil/liner so I'm eyeing the Gucci. Yikes.


----------



## MissTania (Mar 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> The MJ Intro(vert) is lovely and I have two Ruby Kisses and one Milani teal liner but no luck yet with a black pencil/liner so I'm eyeing the Gucci. Yikes.


The Clarins waterproof eye pencils are very long lasting, but will smudge a bit by the end of the day.

  They have goof reviews on Nordies:

  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/clarins-waterproof-pencil/2975697?origin=category#reviews-qa

  They had 4 shades in Australia, but are going to only have black as a permanent one as of this year.

  I'm not sure if the new Khol ones are long wearing as I returned the 2 I bought due to irritation.

  In my pre-allergy days, this was my favourite extremely long lasting waterproof liner:

  http://au.strawberrynet.com/makeup/lancome/le-crayon-khol-waterproof---no-/66838/#DETAIL

  They had a gorgeous Teal shade called Curacao, the US Version was Teal

  http://makeupandbeauty.com/lancome-le-crayon-khol-waterproof-teal/

  From memory, Estee Lauder Double Wear makes long lasting eyeliners, and they have released a whole new range of shades:

  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/estee-lauder-double-wear-stay-in-place-eye-pencil/3902726?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=756

  I must be saving a tonne of money due to my eye allergies lol- but I think I am overcompensating with my other spending!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 5, 2015)

MissTania said:


> The Clarins waterproof eye pencils are very long lasting, but will smudge a bit by the end of the day.  They have goof reviews on Nordies:  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/clarins-waterproof-pencil/2975697?origin=category#reviews-qa  They had 4 shades in Australia, but are going to only have black as a permanent one as of this year.  I'm not sure if the new Khol ones are long wearing as I returned the 2 I bought due to irritation.  In my pre-allergy days, this was my favourite extremely long lasting waterproof liner:  http://au.strawberrynet.com/makeup/lancome/le-crayon-khol-waterproof---no-/66838/#DETAIL  They had a gorgeous Teal shade called Curacao, the US Version was Teal  http://makeupandbeauty.com/lancome-le-crayon-khol-waterproof-teal/  From memory, Estee Lauder Double Wear makes long lasting eyeliners, and they have released a whole new range of shades:  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/estee-l...tualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=756  I must be saving a tonne of money due to my eye allergies lol- but I think I am overcompensating with my other spending!


  lol That seems to happen, sadly Sorry about your allergies, though.  Thanks for the info! I'll check them out.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 5, 2015)

I picked up Autumn Fire and the teal pencil.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 7, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> A good review of the teal pencil. Gulp.
> http://www.rightside40.com/2015/01/gucci-beauty-impact-long-wear-eye.html


  Both products look really good here.

  I finally figured out where I'd seen the spring collection pic.  It was in a Saks catalog.  Not in the spring collection but I'm really curious about the Metallic Sand color.  I will check it out next time I'm in the store. I believe there is a lipstick, gloss and nail color in this shade.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> A good review of the teal pencil. Gulp.
> http://www.rightside40.com/2015/01/gucci-beauty-impact-long-wear-eye.html


    She's so cute-----but why do I need to take a trip to NYC when I have a Saks & Neiman's w/in 15 minutes of my house


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 8, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Both products look really good here.  I finally figured out where I'd seen the spring collection pic.  It was in a Saks catalog.  Not in the spring collection but I'm really curious about the Metallic Sand color.  I will check it out next time I'm in the store. I believe there is a lipstick, gloss and nail color in this shade.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   She's so cute-----but why do I need to take a trip to NYC when I have a Saks & Neiman's w/in 15 minutes of my house[/COLOR]:haha:


  lol


----------



## MissTania (Mar 8, 2015)

I finally tried the Gucci blush I received weeks ago, in Pink Camelia.

  I was amazed just looking down at the brush at how much pigment had been picked up.

  It applies very smoothy, blends nicely, and the brush is decent.

  I love the compact, it has a luxurious look and feel.

  Overall I was very impressed.

  I want Corail Flower next.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I finally tried the Gucci blush I received weeks ago, in Pink Camelia.
> 
> I was amazed just looking down at the brush at how much pigment had been picked up.
> 
> ...


   Sounds just lovely MissTania!!!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey ladies! I took the opportunity to do a small Gucci haul with Neiman Marcus during their beauty event. With all the snow issues in the north east, I just got my packages yesterday. I was so excited to see everything. I opened my duo in Sunset, and it was clear this wasn't new: 




  It's like a big thumb print in the purple color. I called Neiman Marcus and they refunded me, but wouldn't send me a new one; I have to order it again. 
  I also got a Single in Iconic Gold: I swatched that; Not my fav. I also found that the texture of this was quite different from the quads. Not sure if NM will take it back, but I'm going to try.  If not, I guess I'll find a use for it. 





  I also got the Gucci GWP which was the makeup bag and a mini mascara. My other full size item was an eye pencil in Midnight blue. I didn't photograph that, but it's beautiful and the texture is super soft. Can't wait to have an occassion to wear a blue eye pencil.


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 10, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I picked up Autumn Fire and the teal pencil.


  Nice! Have you used it yet? What do you think?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 10, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Hey ladies! I took the opportunity to do a small Gucci haul with Neiman Marcus during their beauty event. With all the snow issues in the north east, I just got my packages yesterday. I was so excited to see everything. I opened my duo in Sunset, and it was clear this wasn't new:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is so awful!  They need to check returns.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 10, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Hey ladies! I took the opportunity to do a small Gucci haul with Neiman Marcus during their beauty event. With all the snow issues in the north east, I just got my packages yesterday. I was so excited to see everything. I opened my duo in Sunset, and it was clear this wasn't new:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is awful. Glad you were able to get a refund.


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 11, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> That is awful. Glad you were able to get a refund.


  Thanks! Me too! I'm not as familiar with NM and their return policy as I am with Nordies. I'm hoping they value my business enough to take back this single.


----------



## MissTania (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Sounds just lovely MissTania!!!  ENJOY!!!


  Thanks Meddy, Corail Flower ordered already!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 12, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Finally used my Cosmic Deco Quad. It's really beautiful! I really am loving the green and blue combo.


pretty.  Nothing has really sold me on Gucci


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> pretty. Nothing has really sold me on Gucci


  Thanks! I will say you have to use a product and you will be sold; specifically the quads. I felt the same way about Charlotte Tilbury; looking at it didn't make me want it. Once I tried it, I was in love. IMO the quality fo the Gucci quads rivals Tom Ford, and the colors are very interesting. I'm not sold on teh singles yet; a bit too shimmery.


----------



## MissTania (Mar 13, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> pretty. Nothing has really sold me on Gucci


I am sold on their blushes- I have just ordered my 2nd, and am considering Spring Rose and Tulip Blossom next.

  The pigmentation and quality is incredible, it may well be the best blush I have ever tried.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 13, 2015)

I think I want Moonstone from the Spring collection. I'm also thinking about getting a bronzer...


----------



## Monsy (Mar 13, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I am sold on their blushes- I have just ordered my 2nd, and am considering Spring Rose and Tulip Blossom next.
> 
> The pigmentation and quality is incredible, *it may well be the best blush I have ever tried.*


  better than tom ford?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 13, 2015)

I like Gucci blush better than Tom Ford.


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 13, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I am sold on their blushes- I have just ordered my 2nd, and am considering Spring Rose and Tulip Blossom next.  The pigmentation and quality is incredible, it may well be the best blush I have ever tried.


 I really love the formula of these blushes too! I am a huge fan. I only have one so far.   





Purple Popcorn said:


> I like Gucci blush better than Tom Ford.


 I tend to agree..it's easier to use!


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 13, 2015)

Confession time: I've avoided this release for many reasons.

  With Dior's last few collections letting me down, Burbery trashing their entire line, and passing more and more Chanel... I've been silently stalking this thread. I suspect I'll be trying the eyeshadows or blushes soon.

  Has anyone tried that teal mascara? I totally don't need it but I'm so curious, especially in how it compares to the spring Tom Ford teal mascara.


----------



## MissTania (Mar 14, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Confession time: I've avoided this release for many reasons.
> 
> With Dior's last few collections letting me down, Burbery trashing their entire line, and passing more and more Chanel... I've been silently stalking this thread. I suspect I'll be trying the eyeshadows or blushes soon.
> 
> Has anyone tried that teal mascara? I totally don't need it but I'm so curious, especially in how it compares to the spring Tom Ford teal mascara.


  I haven't.

  If you haven't seen this yet, it is a good reference point:

  http://www.colormeloud.com/2015/01/gucci-make-up-line-swatches-lipsticks.html

  There are also a few reviews of Pink Camelia floating around readily discovered via Google - I may have already posted some links here already!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 14, 2015)

MissTania said:


> If you haven't seen this yet, it is a good reference point:
> 
> *http://www.colormeloud.com/2015/01/gucci-make-up-line-swatches-lipsticks.html*


 @MissTania , what have you done!? I didn't realize Sara had this post up.


----------



## MissTania (Mar 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> @MissTania , what have you done!? I didn't realize Sara had this post up.


  Resistance is futile
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was close to ordering Spring Rose and Tulip Blossom blushes last night, but rational thoughts rescued me (this will no doubt be temporary) - I have gone blush crazy lately.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 14, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Resistance is futile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTania (Mar 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/02/fotd-featuring-new-dior-nude-air.html

  Wow, the Gucci eyeshadow swatch!!! Chanel Jean is looking lovely too, but I am not going to get it.

  I am happy to see this blogger must have more make-up than I do


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 14, 2015)

MissTania said:


> http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/02/fotd-featuring-new-dior-nude-air.html
> 
> Wow, the Gucci eyeshadow swatch!!! Chanel Jean is looking lovely too, but I am not going to get it.
> 
> I am happy to see this blogger must have more make-up than I do


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 16, 2015)

Well, now I have a  Gucci list that's certainly more than the Iconic Black eye pencil lol  Crystal Copper is an option, if I wanted more of those shades. https://instagram.com/p/uFqwgKp4Td/  But, apart from Sara's, these are the only swatches of the Cerise and Ardor lipsticks that I've seen  http://reviewsandotherstuff.com/gucci-audacious-color-intense-lip-color-part-1/   http://makeupandbeauty.com/gucci-audacious-lipstick-iconic-red-ardor-iconic-bronze-photos-swatches/


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 16, 2015)

http://reviewsandotherstuff.com/gucci-audacious-color-intense-moisture-rich-lipstick-review-part-3/
     https://instagram.com/p/tscEWcGDRX/ SE


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm debating should I get a Bronzer.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 17, 2015)

SAKS Gucci GWPs

  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306570416&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446783167&R=400865782323&P_name=Gucci&N=306570416&bmUID=kMD4BLe

  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306570416&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446733470&R=737052894928&P_name=Gucci&N=306570416&bmUID=kMD4BLf


----------



## dvdiest (Mar 19, 2015)

Okay, these swatches made me gasp a little.  Do I really need to try out a new brand ??  These colors look really good here.  How is everybody liking their eyeshadow palettes - or what would you recommend?  I love that pink palette!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 19, 2015)

I love the Autumn Fire quad I have, also the eyeliner, lipstick, and blush. I'm still undecided on whether to get the bronzer or not.


----------



## MissTania (Mar 22, 2015)

I just ordered the brow pencil in 020 Brunette, I only found one review:

  http://makeupandbeauty.com/gucci-brunette-020-precise-sculpting-brow-pencil-review-swatch/

  I hope it's good, I am on my last one  of my favourite eye pencil from Lancome which was discontinued long ago.


----------



## MissTania (Mar 22, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I love the Autumn Fire quad I have, also the eyeliner, lipstick, and blush. I'm still undecided on whether to get the bronzer or not.


It's hard to decide if you can't see it in person...

  Gucci Beauty should be available in Australia by the end of this year, I cannot wait to go in to the store and test everything out in person!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2015)

MissTania said:


> It's hard to decide if you can't see it in person...  Gucci Beauty should be available in Australia by the end of this year, I cannot wait to go in to the store and test everything out in person!


   Yes, swatches!  Lol  I placed a verrry small Gucci order at Saks last week and they shipped within the hour and it was delivered in three days or so. I'm collecting my packages next weekend


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2015)

dvdiest said:


> Okay, these swatches made me gasp a little.  Do I really need to try out a new brand ??  These colors look really good here.  How is everybody liking their eyeshadow palettes - or what would you recommend?  I love that pink palette!


  They do look good


----------



## MissTania (Mar 23, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm collecting my packages next weekend


Nice! What did you get?

  I love Saks, the shipping is super fast!

  I hope you love all of your items!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 23, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Nice! What did you get?  I love Saks, the shipping is super fast!  I hope you love all of your items!


  I hope so, too! Saks is kinda awesome lol   I mentioned in another thread that I had an "I don't have periwinkle" moment: http://youtu.be/7HHLvtPS_cg I ordered Ocean Rhapsody and Libertine  ;-)


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 23, 2015)

http://www.colormeloud.com/2015/03/gucci-magnetic-color-eyeshadow-mono-170.html?m=1


----------



## MissTania (Mar 24, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> ;-)









I hope you love them, I looked them up- nice way to start- a lippie and a quad!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

​Just ran through this thread with my eyes closed!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 24, 2015)

MissTania said:


> :haha: I hope you love them, I looked them up- nice way to start- a lippie and a quad!


  I really hope so. The more I looked at the packaging of the quad the more irresistible it became lol


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​Just ran through this thread with my eyes closed!!!![/COLOR]:yaay:


   Save yourself lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Save yourself lol


 Indeed!  I just jumped into a brand that is new to me as far as makeup goes---I don't need another one--------yet


----------



## MissTania (Mar 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Indeed!  I just jumped into a brand that is new to me as far as makeup goes---I don't need another one--------yet


I want almost all of their blushes...when Gucci launches here I am going to have an all out swatchathon at the counter!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't know how long you will be able to resist!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 25, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I want almost all of their blushes...when Gucci launches here I am going to have an all out *swatchathon* at the counter!   I don't know how long you will be able to resist!:eyelove:


  I can't wait lol


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 26, 2015)

I got the teal mascara and LOVE it!


----------



## dvdiest (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't think I can avoid this line any longer......:shock:


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 28, 2015)

Gucci Ocean Rhapsody eyeshadow quad Gucci Libertine Luxurious Moisture-Rich lipstick Gucci Iconic Black Opulent Volume mascara sample   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Lawdamercy!  The quad's packaging... divine.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Nice haul.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Nice haul.


  Hi, @Vandekamp!!

  Thank you


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hi, @Vandekamp!!
> 
> Thank you


  You are welcome. I wish there were more Gucci lipstick swatches. I have not seen many.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You are welcome. I wish there were more Gucci lipstick swatches. I have not seen many.








  There really should be more.
  It would be so helpful.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> There really should be more.
> It would be so helpful.


  And swatches on WOC too.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> And swatches on WOC too.


  Oh, yes!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Nice! That gif is killing me. Oh I miss the Golden Girls. I used to binge watch their marathons.

  That nude lippie is nice too. Enjoy!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> Nice! That gif is killing me. Oh I miss the Golden Girls. I used to binge watch their marathons.  That nude lippie is nice too. Enjoy!


   I wish there were still reruns of it, it really is a gem!  Thank you [@]Shars[/@]!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 28, 2015)

Gucci mascara sample


----------



## MissTania (Mar 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


Gorgeous, [email protected] Blanche!!!

  Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the lippie and quad. I agree, it seems all their packaging is gorgeous, very high end!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 28, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Gorgeous, [email protected] Blanche!!!  Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the lippie and quad. I agree, it seems all their packaging is gorgeous, very high end!


  That Blanche was something else Dorothy was my girl lol   OMGoodness, I nearly bought more immediately after seeing that quad IRL [@]MissTania[/@], I had to pump my brakes!  My lips were a bit dry but I did test the lipstick for the scent and taste and had no issues in that short period and I liked the shade.  I wanted to try Cerise or Ardor but decided to play it safe with Libertine due to lack of swatches.   I hope the quad is good on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I want almost all of their blushes...when Gucci launches here I am going to have an all out swatchathon at the counter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 _  Have we met?_  You've watched me gobble up collection after collection.  Not long!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

dvdiest said:


> I don't think I can avoid this line any longer......


   I'm still trying to resist!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


   I LOVE your selections AWS.  I can't wait to see the looks that you create.  I know they'll be amazing!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


   Love it!  Very Nice!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> Nice!* That gif is killing me. Oh I miss the Golden Girls.* I used to binge watch their marathons.
> 
> That nude lippie is nice too. Enjoy!


   I know---it's just to cute!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I LOVE your selections AWS.  I can't wait to see the looks that you create.  I know they'll be amazing![/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Love it!  Very Nice!!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you [@]Medgal07[/@]!  I'm tempted to fall down the Gucci rabbit hole but I have to properly test these first lol


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 29, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vil8ZJCJuNo

  http://mrjanallinone.com/2014/10/13/gucci-make-up-review/

  http://www.beautyinsider.ru/2014/12/21/gucci-makeup-swatches-review/

  http://www.beautybucketeer.com/2015/02/review-gucci-beauty.html

  https://crazycoquelicot.wordpress.com/2015/01/11/gucci-eyeshadow-duo-in-amaretto/


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm tempted to fall down the Gucci rabbit hole but I have to properly test these first lol


 I'll await your report!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vil8ZJCJuNo
> 
> http://mrjanallinone.com/2014/10/13/gucci-make-up-review/
> 
> ...


  Interesting!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'll await your report!!!![/COLOR]:happydance:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Interesting!!!![/COLOR]


  [@]Medgal07[/@], it's taking all I have not to place another order lol  It's a holiday here but I'm going to test those things today. The "museum piece" period is over, time for use


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 30, 2015)

A quick look.  From the Ocean Rhapsody eyeshadow quad I used the silver, periwinkle and deeper blue shades lightly first with a drugstore sponge-tip applicator.  Then I covered it all with the black shade, to see how the pigmentation was.  I'm quite pleased with it!  My lips are still a bit dry but the Libertine luxurious moisture rich lipstick applied well.  I'm so glad everything is looking ok.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 30, 2015)

The Gucci Spring 2015 makeup items are up for pre-order on Saks.com.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> It's a holiday here but I'm going to test those things today. The "museum piece" period is over, time for use


    Yay


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


 Everything is looking GREAT AWS.  Awesome!  You made great selections!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> The Gucci Spring 2015 makeup items are up for pre-order on Saks.com.


  I think I'll check it out!!!!




 Edited to add:  I only saw eyeshadow singles & duos---is that it?


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Yay[/COLOR]:cheer:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Everything is looking GREAT AWS.  Awesome!  You made great selections!!!![/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I think I'll check it out!!!![/COLOR]:yaay:     [COLOR=0000FF]Edited to add:  I only saw eyeshadow singles & duos---is that it?[/COLOR]


  Thanks [@]Medgal07[/@]! I'm glad it worked out for me   I think the new items in the "collection" are the eyeshadow singles, the Agate duo ( http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-206389984/zleog/photos/ig-939945228504000079_206389984 ) and some polishes.  There is a link in the thread from Chic Profile with a list.  I'm relieved that there aren't a lot of things because I'd go crazy on it lol


----------



## MrsBaine (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi Ladies! I got a new Gucci blush this week; Soft Peach. At first I wasn't sure how it would look on my complexion, but it's super pigmented and very pretty. It's better than Spicy Petal to me!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 6, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Hi Ladies! I got a new Gucci blush this week; Soft Peach. At first I wasn't sure how it would look on my complexion, but it's super pigmented and very pretty. It's better than Spicy Petal to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You both look great!  I think the spring duo may be my next purchase.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 6, 2015)

It was hard for me to choose between Soft Peach and Spicy Petal but Soft Peach pretty much looks like Spicy Petal on me and I was afraid Soft Peach would look a bit ashy once I got more tanned in the Spring/Summer. However I agree that Soft Petal is lovely, it just depends on your skin tone which one will suit you best.

  I'm already looking forward to the Fall collection.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> You both look great!  I think the spring duo may be my next purchase.


   Thank you, [@]Icecaramellatte[/@]! The Agate duo looks really nice


----------



## MrsBaine (Apr 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> You both look great!  I think the spring duo may be my next purchase.


  Thanks! I'm happy I bought it!


----------



## MrsBaine (Apr 6, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> It was hard for me to choose between Soft Peach and Spicy Petal but Soft Peach pretty much looks like Spicy Petal on me and I was afraid Soft Peach would look a bit ashy once I got more tanned in the Spring/Summer. However I agree that Soft Petal is lovely, it just depends on your skin tone which one will suit you best.
> 
> I'm already looking forward to the Fall collection.


  Spicy Petal is light on me; not too light where you don't see it, but more of a "lit from within" look. I use a pretty dense brush to pick it up. When I'm looking for a natural pink look, Spicy Petal is my go to. Peach is absolutely peach and works well on me.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 6, 2015)

Oh you know what? I was meaning Coral Flower not Soft Peach. I'm actually going back for Soft Peach and Indian Sand bronzer.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Hi Ladies! I got a new Gucci blush this week; Soft Peach. At first I wasn't sure how it would look on my complexion, but it's super pigmented and very pretty. It's better than Spicy Petal to me!


  So, so pretty MrsB!!!!!!


----------



## MissTania (Apr 6, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Hi Ladies! I got a new Gucci blush this week; Soft Peach. At first I wasn't sure how it would look on my complexion, but it's super pigmented and very pretty. It's better than Spicy Petal to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous, love the smokey eye and soft shiny lipstick


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 7, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Gorgeous, love the smokey eye and soft shiny lipstick


 
  Thank you, @MissTania!


----------



## MrsBaine (Apr 7, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Very pretty, it glows!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks ladies! I'm enjoying the line alot. I wore Soft Peach again today. 
  I'm headed to NYC April 17th, so I plan on spending some time at the Gucci boutique on 5th. I do want to swatch the new duo in person, and perhaps a couple singles.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 7, 2015)

Picked up Soft Peach blush and yes it is a beauty! Move over Tom Ford Wicked lol!

  The bronzer is lovely as well. Nothing else tickled my fancy but I'm already anticipating Fall as Gucci has done really good starting out. My local Neiman's said they should be getting the collection soon. So I'm sure it'll increase in popularity once it's more available.

  However I kind of like how it feels exclusive right now.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 8, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm enjoying the line alot. I wore Soft Peach again today.
> I'm headed to NYC April 17th, so I plan on spending some time at the Gucci boutique on 5th. I do want to swatch the new duo in person, and perhaps a couple singles.


Don't forget Saks down the street has Gucci too in case they are out of something.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 8, 2015)

The Gucci website offers free shipping on all orders. I had to order the Autumn Fire quad on-line since the boutique was sold out.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 8, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I just ordered the brow pencil in 020 Brunette, I only found one review:
> 
> http://makeupandbeauty.com/gucci-brunette-020-precise-sculpting-brow-pencil-review-swatch/
> 
> I hope it's good, I am on my last one  of my favourite eye pencil from Lancome which was discontinued long ago.


How do you like the brow pencil?


----------



## MrsBaine (Apr 8, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> How do you like the brow pencil?


  I also have the brow pencil and I actually love it. There is no tugging at all. It's also really soft!


----------



## MissTania (Apr 9, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Picked up Soft Peach blush and yes it is a beauty! Move over Tom Ford Wicked lol!
> 
> The bronzer is lovely as well. Nothing else tickled my fancy but I'm already anticipating Fall as Gucci has done really good starting out. My local Neiman's said they should be getting the collection soon. So I'm sure it'll increase in popularity once it's more available.
> 
> However I kind of like how it feels exclusive right now.


  Glad to hear you love the blush and bronzer, I wore my blush in Pink Camelia today and it is the best quality blush I have ever owned.

  I will probably pick up soft peach, but I am trying to wait until Gucci launches here as I want to swatch.


----------



## MissTania (Apr 9, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I also have the brow pencil and I actually love it. There is no tugging at all. It's also really soft!


That's great to hear, I am trying mine as soon as I get it next week!


----------



## MrsBaine (Apr 9, 2015)

I wore Wild Amarena lipstick today. I _like _it, but it wears weird. It got a little bally as it aged.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 9, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I wore Wild Amarena lipstick today. I _like _it, but it wears weird. It got a little bally as it aged.


   Bally? How do you mean?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 9, 2015)

Which formula did you get? I got Begonia and it wore well for me...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I'm having my haul forwarded atm, it will be here next week, I'm hoping by Tuesday. I'll come here and let you now!
> Glad to hear you love the blush and bronzer, *I wore my blush in Pink Camelia today and it is the best quality blush I have ever owned.*
> 
> I will probably pick up soft peach, but I am trying to wait until Gucci launches here as I want to swatch.


  I'm so sorry I read this----I'm getting out of here quick!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> *I wore Wild Amarena lipstick today. I like it*, but it *wears weird. It got a little bally as it aged.  *


 The color is gorgeous and looks stunning on you.    ??????


----------



## Monsy (Apr 9, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I'm having my haul forwarded atm, it will be here next week, I'm hoping by Tuesday. I'll come here and let you now!
> Glad to hear you love the blush and bronzer, I wore my blush in Pink Camelia today and it is* the best quality blush I have ever owned.*
> 
> I will probably pick up soft peach, but I am trying to wait until Gucci launches here as I want to swatch.


----------



## MissTania (Apr 9, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


  Yes


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2015)

MissTania said:


> *You can run, but you can't hide*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I wore Wild Amarena lipstick today. I _like _it, but it wears weird. It got a little bally as it aged.


  Wild Amarena lipstick looks amazing on you.


----------



## Haven (Apr 12, 2015)

I have some products from this line that I really love.  The blushes and bronzerrs are some of them. I agree that pink camellia is really nice.


----------



## MissTania (Apr 12, 2015)

Haven said:


> I have some products from this line that I really love. The blushes and bronzerrs are some of them. I agree that pink camellia is really nice.


Good to hear you're enjoying them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I really want to try the lipsticks, but once again, am waiting to do so in person


----------



## MrsBaine (Apr 13, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Which formula did you get? I got Begonia and it wore well for me...


  I believe it's the moisturizing formula. I wish I'd taken a pic. when I went to reapply, the lipstick had bunched up on lips, so I had to clean off my lips completely before trying to apply it again, or it would have been patchy. I didn't get it all, and it was patchy. I also find that you have to apply it perfectly, or it looks weird. That's a lot of work. I have Sinful Blush and Fiery Fuchsia, and I don't recall either being this tricky. I believe they are all the same formula. I'm going to swatch the Audacious line when I'm at the boutique this week. Has anyone used it?


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 13, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I believe it's the moisturizing formula. I wish I'd taken a pic. when I went to reapply, the lipstick had bunched up on lips, so I had to clean off my lips completely before trying to apply it again, or it would have been patchy. I didn't get it all, and it was patchy. I also find that you have to apply it perfectly, or it looks weird. That's a lot of work. I have Sinful Blush and Fiery Fuchsia, and I don't recall either being this tricky. I believe they are all the same formula. I'm going to swatch the Audacious line when I'm at the boutique this week. *Has anyone used it? *


  No, but I was interested in Ardor.


----------



## MrsBaine (Apr 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> No, but I was interested in Ardor.


  I say try it.  That way I can figure out if I'm just doing something wrong.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 13, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I say try it.  That way I can figure out if I'm just doing something wrong.


   I doubt it's you lol   I'm wavering on the Agate duo. I've only seen one swatch so far.


----------



## MrsBaine (Apr 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm wavering on the Agate duo. I've only seen one swatch so far.


  I actually plan on swatching Agate in store this week. I work with one of the MUA's there and she sent me this swatch of it. It may be a good replacement for TF Raw Jade which I do not like.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 13, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I actually plan on swatching Agate in store this week. I work with one of the MUA's there and she sent me this swatch of it. It may be a good replacement for TF Raw Jade which I do not like.


  I did not care for the TF duos at all.  I put Ardor, Sultry Cacao and Superb Dahlia in my cart a month ago and can't commit lol I'll wait for your thoughts on Agate.


----------



## MrsBaine (Apr 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'll wait for your thoughts on Agate.


  Stay tuned! I'll be there on Saturday.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 13, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Stay tuned! I'll be there on Saturday.


  Will do, thanks :-D


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't like TF eyeshadows, Gucci is by far superior for a lot cheaper.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 15, 2015)

NM has some $50 off $200 promotion, too bad they don't have Agate or most of the Chanel collection Méditerranée items


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 15, 2015)

http://allthedamesthings.blogspot.com/2015/04/gucci-face-luxe-finishing-powder-first.html?m=1


----------



## MissTania (Apr 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> NM has some $50 off $200 promotion, too bad they don't have Agate or most of the Chanel collection Méditerranée items


  I just added $200 plus worth of Chanel, but no discount was applied. I was doing a test run to see if it was easy to order with my Aussie billing address- and it was!

  Where is this offer? I had a look here but couldn't see it...

  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Beauty/Beauty-Offers/cat53320737_cat000285_cat000000/c.cat


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 15, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I just added $200 plus worth of Chanel, but no discount was applied. I was doing a test run to see if it was easy to order with my Aussie billing address- and it was!  Where is this offer? I had a look here but couldn't see it...  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Beauty/Beauty-Offers/cat53320737_cat000285_cat000000/c.cat


 It doesn't apply to Chanel, TF etc I think!! The CS mentioned something about the items having a "flag" next to it are the only ones eligible!!


----------



## MissTania (Apr 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It doesn't apply to Chanel, TF etc I think!! The CS mentioned something about the items having a "flag" next to it are the only ones eligible!!


Thank you!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 16, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I just added $200 plus worth of Chanel, but no discount was applied. I was doing a test run to see if it was easy to order with my Aussie billing address- and it was!  Where is this offer? I had a look here but couldn't see it...  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Beauty/Beauty-Offers/cat53320737_cat000285_cat000000/c.cat





Vineetha said:


> It doesn't apply to Chanel, TF etc I think!! The CS mentioned something about the items having a "flag" next to it are the only ones eligible!!


   Did you get a code in your email?  Yes,  there will be a flag or identifier for qualifying items. I haven't checked for myself yet.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 17, 2015)

Was on NM checking to see the flagged items and saw that they had both the Gucci gwps that Saks had for $100 and $150 worth of items but for only $75


----------



## MissTania (Apr 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yes, there will be a flag or identifier for qualifying items. I haven't checked for myself yet.


  I don't get emails from NM, I'll have to sign up  Thanks


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 17, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I don't get emails from NM, I'll have to sign up  Thanks:flower:


  You should *definitely* do that, *ASAP* ;-)   Their CS is really good Not about when products will be on the site because most CS never seem to have info on it like Saks, Nordies etc but there are little things that are quite impressive and I mentioned before that once they actually consolidated an order where one item was coming from a store. For people who pay to collect packages, having just one package instead of split orders was great.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 18, 2015)

No swatches of the Gucci Mosaic mono either :/ Send out some blogger samples or something, dang, Gucci lol


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 18, 2015)

lol! I actually like that it's "exclusive" try googling and instagram and see if you find something. I'm sure there's swatches out there somewhere.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 18, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> lol! I actually like that it's "exclusive" try googling and instagram and see if you find something. I'm sure there's swatches out there somewhere.


  I've done both and checked youtube while looking for various items.  Hyper-exclusivity is a turn-off for me :/  I still have my eye on a few things bit I have to be really careful not to waste money on something I can't return.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Apr 18, 2015)

I am currently in Las Vegas and finally able to check out the line in person. I had a makeover at Neimans. I fell in love with everything that she used on me. The foundation is truly long wearing and buildable. The pigments are wonderful but I find the colors to be pretty pedestrian especially since I have such a huge collection. I want to get a few pieces and thought I'd get some of the spring collection since that is limited. Have any of you tried the new spring colors? What are your thoughts?


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2015)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-QBpv7qlHRF4/VFatZul_w0I/AAAAAAAACzs/FZgBFB5ocXw/s1600/bronzerpressedpowder.png

  I keep looking at MONSIIEUR ALEX's swatch of Exotic Umber. So beautiful


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-QBpv7qlHRF4/VFatZul_w0I/AAAAAAAACzs/FZgBFB5ocXw/s1600/bronzerpressedpowder.png
> 
> I keep looking at MONSIIEUR ALEX's swatch of Exotic Umber. So beautiful


  _Beautiful---------_but does it look glittery like that on the face???


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> _Beautiful---------_but does it look glittery like that on the face???


  I can't see it much in this pic

  http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-1ik3IBC6MvU/VFatbw55TGI/AAAAAAAAC0U/AhIy1w1kihw/s1600/selfies.png

  http://www.monsiieuralex.com/2014/11/gucci-beauty-lustrous-foundation.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I can't see it much in this pic
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-1ik3IBC6MvU/VFatbw55TGI/AAAAAAAAC0U/AhIy1w1kihw/s1600/selfies.png
> 
> http://www.monsiieuralex.com/2014/11/gucci-beauty-lustrous-foundation.html


    He's so incredibly handsome, and he has the art of product application down-pat.  He probably didn't require much product either, but it sure looks good!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> He's so incredibly handsome, and he has the art of product application down-pat.  He probably didn't require much product either, but it sure looks good!!!!


  Yup. He's inspired me to get Ultra Violet lol


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2015)

@Icecaramellatte, did you decide on the Agate duo?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes Exotic Umber does shimmer on the face, I have Indian Sand and it gives off a sheen vs shimmer. Also Exotic Umber is certainly "red" in undertone.

  One of my co-workers loves the pressed powder and foundation, so I'm looking into that next.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 22, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> Yes Exotic Umber does shimmer on the face, I have Indian Sand and it gives off a sheen vs shimmer. Also Exotic Umber is certainly "red" in undertone.  One of my co-workers loves the pressed powder and foundation, so I'm looking into that next.


  Thanks [@]Purple Popcorn[/@] Don't know why it's tempting me so much


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 22, 2015)

This is the last day of the Neiman's gift card event, so I've decided to do a Gucci haul since it qualifies. The boutique near me doesn't carry the dark to deep shades, so I had to text a SA and show her pics and she texted me back swatches. Hopefully the colors are a good match.

  I got the foundation, powder, concealer, Fiery Fuchsia lipstick, and the cleansing water which is on backorder and hopefully it doesn't take too long getting back in stock.


----------



## Glorirose95 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm hoping to try some of their lipstick soon.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 23, 2015)

http://www.theplasticboy.com/2015/04/gucci-beauty-collection-review.html?m=1


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 24, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> @Icecaramellatte, did you decide on the Agate duo?


  I did.  I figured I'd pick it up when I picked up my TF items.  Well, guess what?  It was sold out.  So I hotfooted it down the street to the Gucci boutique. They had it and I ended up getting a lipstick and a gloss too.  I may or may not buy the single shadow.  The beige one.  It looked quite cool toned to me so I would need to try it on the lid.  The good thing about stopping here is I was invited to a brow event for next week and brows have been on my mind for quite a while so great timing.  The SA did recommend that teal liner to me so it's still on the table.  One day.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 24, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I did.  I figured I'd pick it up when I picked up my TF items.  Well, guess what?  It was sold out.  So I hotfooted it down the street to the Gucci boutique. They had it and I ended up getting a lipstick and a gloss too.  I may or may not buy the single shadow.  The beige one.  It looked quite cool toned to me so I would need to try it on the lid.  The good thing about stopping here is I was invited to a brow event for next week and brows have been on my mind for quite a while so great timing.  The SA did recommend that teal liner to me so it's still on the table.  One day.


  The teal liner looks great but I have two teal liners lol  Which lipstick and gloss did you end up with and what do you think of Agate?  I'm getting the Fume duo and the Ultra Violet mono.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 24, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm getting the Fume duo and the Ultra Violet mono.


I tried nothing on.  Gold and Green some of my favorite colors so a no brainer.  This is my first time trying the duos.  I had only used their single shadows.  I was wearing Tourmaline (pink) today.  I bought 210 Metallic Sand lipstick.  The MA recommended Burnt Cinnamon gloss to wear alone or with the lipstick.  I was pretty sure they had a Metallic Sand lipstick but I went with his rec.  I will look online and see if they have it.  I know for sure there was a Metallic Sand nail polish.  I'm really liking buying sets.  Takes some guess work out.  The metallic Sand lipstick is kind of brown with pink undertones.  At least swatched on me.  Will basically be a neutral/nude for me.  Burnt Cinnamon kind of the same maybe cooler in tone.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 24, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I tried nothing on.  Gold and Green some of my favorite colors so a no brainer.  This is my first time trying the duos.  I had only used their single shadows.  I was wearing Tourmaline (pink) today.  I bought 210 Metallic Sand lipstick.  The MA recommended Burnt Cinnamon gloss to wear alone or with the lipstick.  I was pretty sure they had a Metallic Sand lipstick but I went with his rec.  I will look online and see if they have it.  I know for sure there was a Metallic Sand nail polish.  I'm really liking buying sets.  Takes some guess work out.  The metallic Sand lipstick is kind of brown with pink undertones.  At least swatched on me.  Will basically be a neutral/nude for me.  Burnt Cinnamon kind of the same maybe cooler in tone.


  I was tempted by Agate but I just got Tisse Vénitien so I wasn't sure what to do. Blushing Noir reviewed Burnt Cinnamon and it looked really nice. The Antique Gold mono looks good, too. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 25, 2015)

I received half my order, the foundation & finishing powder. I haven't done my face with it yet but I tested a little bit and I love the texture and the SA did a great job color matching me.

  The finishing powder is very finely milled, you certainly won't get cake face with it. I'm happy to finally find a pressed powder I like so I can stop carrying around those big loose powder jars.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 26, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I received half my order, the foundation & finishing powder. I haven't done my face with it yet but I tested a little bit and I love the texture and the SA did a great job color matching me.  The finishing powder is very finely milled, you certainly won't get cake face with it. I'm happy to finally find a pressed powder I like so I can stop carrying around those big loose powder jars.


    How are you liking the powder now? I've been looking for an ingredients list.


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)

following


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yup. He's inspired me to get Ultra Violet lol


  Pics & swatches please when you do.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Pics & swatches please when you do.[/COLOR]:happydance:


  Absolutely!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 28, 2015)

My phone battery was very, very low so I took some quick swatches of the Gucci Fume eyeshadow duo and Ultra Violet eyeshadow mono. Their lipsticks could be a *little* less costly. I think their price point for the quads are fine but some of the shades are too close and seem a waste for my personal taste. The price of the duos and monos could be lower in relation to the quads. But these are the shades I really wanted. Fume did not swatch as nicely as the Ocean Rhapsody eyeshadow quad.  The product is nice. The packaging is gorgeous.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> My phone battery was very, very low so I took some quick swatches of the Gucci Fume eyeshadow duo and Ultra Violet eyeshadow mono. Their lipsticks could be a *little* less costly. I think their price point for the quads are fine but some of the shades are too close and seem a waste for my personal taste. The price of the duos and monos could be lower in relation to the quads. But these are the shades I really wanted. Fume did not swatch as nicely as the Ocean Rhapsody eyeshadow quad.  The product is nice. The packaging is gorgeous.


  Nice swatches.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Nice swatches.


 
  Thank you @Vandekamp, was trying to hurry and get the light


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you @Vandekamp , was trying to hurry and get the light :flower:


  I wish this thread had more lipstick swatches.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I wish this thread had more lipstick swatches.


  Yes!
  I want to try some more but the lack of swatches at $39 is making me hesitant.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yes! I want to try some more but the lack of swatches at $39 is making me hesitant.


  Me too. I think a lot of people would buy if swatches were avail.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Me too. I think a lot of people would buy if swatches were avail.


   Yup. If I had access I'd have a Specktra swatchfest lol Wish the brand was interested in sending samples to bloggers or doing tutorials on the site etc


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 28, 2015)

I have been trying so hard to ignore the thread lol!! AWS you are not helping!! :lol: I think I "need" Indian sand, the 04 duo and cherry Nectar blush!!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think I "need" Indian sand, the 04 duo and cherry Nectar blush!!


  LOL Have I been flying the GucciBeauty flag?
  The blushes look nice but I don't really buy blush anymore. Miss Tania likes the texture!
  We could use a sleuth like you on the Gucci lipstick swatch case lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


   Beautiful--I love the little makeup pouch.  I'm taking your assessment to heart because you've dabbled in the brand when I'm still here on the sidelines.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


    I forgot to ask-------how do the E/S quads compare to Burberry's????


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Beautiful--I love the little makeup pouch.  I'm taking your assessment to heart because you've dabbled in [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]the brand when I'm still here on the sidelines.  Thanks for sharing.[/COLOR]


  No problem at all! I'm still interested in the brand BUT I have to be very careful choosing items.    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I forgot to ask-------how do the E/S quads compare to Burberry's????[/COLOR]


  Well, I only have Burberry No. 25 so as far as I'm concerned, there is no comparison to my favourite palette!! Lol  I used it just last week and oooh, the texture, well you know how it is lol  The texture of the Gucci is good but hmm just not as soft. Packaging-wise, Gucci edges ahead but product-wise, I prefer No.25 for sure!  I'm going to test drive Fume today


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 29, 2015)

Wearing the left shade from Gucci Fume duo on the lid (it applied better than it swatched) and the shades from an Arista Golden Olive duo on the inner corner, browbone and crease.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 29, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Wearing the left shade from Gucci Fume duo on the lid (it applied better than it swatched) and the shades from an Arista Golden Olive duo on the inner corner, browbone and crease.


  Beautiful. Would love to see your pretty face.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm going to test drive Fume today


  That's a good approach


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


    I love those colors---that work nicely together.  Looks good on your pretty eyes!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Beautiful. Would love to see your pretty face.


  Thank you, [@]Vandekamp[/@]


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's a good approach[/COLOR]:frenz:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I love those colors---that work nicely together.  Looks good on your pretty eyes!!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you [@]Medgal07[/@] :frenz:


----------



## Shars (Apr 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Your eyes are so pretty AWS!! 
  I was in your country over the weekend btw! Got my shark and bake in my belly *yumm*


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Your eyes are so pretty AWS!!  I was in your country over the weekend btw! Got my shark and bake in my belly *yumm*


  Thank you [@]Shars[/@]!  Yummy lol Have to check out one of your beautiful beaches some time :-D


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2015)

I did a lazy look with Gucci Ultra Violet mono and YSL couture palette no9 and Fuchsia in Rage. It is basically indistinguishable from the purple shade in no.9, MAC Nocturnelle and Ardency Inn Royal on me here lol Will try again lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I did a lazy look with Gucci Ultra Violet mono and YSL couture palette no9 and Fuchsia in Rage. It is basically indistinguishable from the purple shade in no.9, MAC Nocturnelle and Ardency Inn Royal on me here lol Will try again lol


  There you are, pretty lady. You look GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> There you are, pretty lady. You look GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


  You're waaay too kind [@]Vandekamp[/@], thank you


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 30, 2015)

I got a makeover and brows done at Gucci today.  I picked up:

  -brow pencil
  -concealer
  -bronzer
  -ottaino ???? eyeshadow - blue
  -eye liner - teal

  I had no intention of getting the blue eyeshadow but the MA paired it with Iconic Copper eyeshadow which I already have and the teal liner.  I loved the combination.  I think this may be it for me.  I love blues but rarely wear them as they seem too cool toned at times but the copper shadow really warmed up the look.

  Last week I had green on my waterline and lash line from Nars.  The week before it was the purple from the Chanel summer collection. I guess this is going to be the summer of colored liner for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


   Absolutely stunning AWS!!!  I LOVE it!  The colors are just beautiful on you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I got a makeover and brows done at Gucci today.  I picked up:
> 
> -brow pencil
> -concealer
> ...


    Sounds like a day of fun ICL.  Glad you're enjoying your goodies!!!


----------



## awickedshape (May 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Absolutely stunning AWS!!!  I LOVE it!  The colors are just beautiful on you!!![/COLOR]retty:


   Thank you for saying that [@]Medgal07[/@]! Hope you are enjoying your Chanel purples!


----------



## awickedshape (May 1, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I got a makeover and brows done at Gucci today.  I picked up:  -brow pencil -concealer -bronzer -ottaino ???? eyeshadow - blue -eye liner - teal  I had no intention of getting the blue eyeshadow but the MA paired it with Iconic Copper eyeshadow which I already have and the teal liner.  I loved the combination.  I think this may be it for me.  I love blues but rarely wear them as they seem too cool toned at times but the copper shadow really warmed up the look.  Last week I had green on my waterline and lash line from Nars.  The week before it was the purple from the Chanel summer collection. I guess this is going to be the summer of colored liner for me.


   Sounds great! Iconic Ottanio looks lovely.


----------



## awickedshape (May 1, 2015)

Wore purple and dark brown today so I tried Ultra Violet with Fume today and added the Iconic Black mascara and TF Coco Ravish later. The right shade in Fume was a stiff plummy dark brown with purple... umm sparkles. Couldn't get a good quick pic.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Gorgeous. Your eyes look sultry.


----------



## awickedshape (May 1, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Gorgeous. Your eyes look sultry.


  Must be the angle lol Thank you [@]Vandekamp[/@]! Hope all is well


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Sounds great! Iconic Ottanio looks lovely.


  Ooh I made a mistake the shadow isn't Ottanio.  I bought the navy shadow from the summer collection, Equinox.

  Today, I wore the look the MA put on me yesterday.  Bronzer in regular places plus on eyelids, Iconic Bronze on the lid, Equinox in the outer V, TF pen liner on upper lash line, Iconic Ottanio on waterline.  Mac Linda Blush and Mac Perfectly Poised highlighter.  Iconic Bronze gloss.  I probably should have worn the Iconic Bronze lipstick and layered the gloss over it.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Must be the angle lol Thank you [@]Vandekamp[/@]! Hope all is well


  All the well. No complaints. I have totally skipped this collection. Not sure if that is good or bad. Lol.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 2, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh I made a mistake the shadow isn't Ottanio.  I bought the navy shadow from the summer collection, Equinox.
> 
> Today, I wore the look the MA put on me yesterday.  Bronzer in regular places plus on eyelids, Iconic Bronze on the lid, Equinox in the outer V, TF pen liner on upper lash line, Iconic Ottanio on waterline.  Mac Linda Blush and Mac Perfectly Poised highlighter.  Iconic Bronze gloss.  I probably should have worn the Iconic Bronze lipstick and layered the gloss over it.  Maybe next time.


  Oh that sounds really pretty!


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> All the well. No complaints. I have totally skipped this collection. Not sure if that is good or bad. Lol.


  Good to hear! 

  As for the line, I have mixed feelings but am mostly positive about the products themselves. There is so much going in the makeup world now, Chanel, Tom Ford, etc lol


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh I made a mistake the shadow isn't Ottanio.  I bought the navy shadow from the summer collection, Equinox.
> 
> Today, I wore the look the MA put on me yesterday.  Bronzer in regular places plus on eyelids, Iconic Bronze on the lid, Equinox in the outer V, TF pen liner on upper lash line, Iconic Ottanio on waterline.  Mac Linda Blush and Mac Perfectly Poised highlighter.  Iconic Bronze gloss.  I probably should have worn the Iconic Bronze lipstick and layered the gloss over it.  Maybe next time.


  I like that Iconic Bronze eyeshadow. Nice choices


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Good to hear!
> 
> As for the line, I have mixed feelings but am mostly positive about the products themselves. T*here is so much going in the makeup world now, Chanel, Tom Ford, etc lol*


 
  Yes, it is quite overwhelming.  So many great things.


----------



## Vineetha (May 8, 2015)

080 malachite swatch https://instagram.com/p/2YCCAzIYxf/


----------



## awickedshape (May 13, 2015)

Gucci Exotic Umber bronzing powder. So soft to the touch.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Gucci Agate eyeshadow duo


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hope you are enjoying your Chanel purples!


    I haven't touched them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Product overload.  I'm getting there-------slowly!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Absolutely beautiful AWS.  I love that bronzer on you---it's PERFECT!!!!!  In the photo the one E/S looks turquoise but on your arm it looks evergreen.  I like both but 
   which is it IRL?   I'm sure it's a matter of lighting.


----------



## awickedshape (May 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I haven't touched them:shock: Product overload.  I'm getting there-------slowly!!!![/COLOR]


  Lol   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Gorgeous.  I'm having trouble turning down green E/S lately.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Absolutely beautiful AWS.  I love that bronzer on you---it's PERFECT!!!!!  In the photo the one E/S looks turquoise but on your arm it looks evergreen.  I like both but[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   which is it IRL?  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] I'm sure it's a matter of lighting.[/COLOR]


  I really couldn't help myself with Exotic Umber lol  The Agate green is definitely brighter with the flash and darker in the pic with no flash and IRL


----------



## boschicka (May 14, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  I've been putting the lighter shade directly on top of the green shade and it is heaven!  Enjoy your beauties!


----------



## awickedshape (May 14, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I've been putting the lighter shade directly on top of the green shade and it is heaven!  Enjoy your beauties!


  That sounds like a good plan!
  Thank you @boschicka


----------



## awickedshape (May 15, 2015)

Guys, don't laugh but I have wanted to used Gucci Exotic Umber as a nude blush with Chanel Amorosa rcs so I tried that today with the really lovely Gucci Agate eyeshadow duo and the left shade from the Gucci Fume eyeshadow duo and the L'Oréal LO butterfly mascara.  Agate and Fume are so nice together! Swoon lol


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


Lovely!  I still haven't used this duo.  Product overload again.  As for the bronzer.  This is how the MA used it on me.  He didn't put a blush on top of it.


----------



## awickedshape (May 16, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Lovely!  I still haven't used this duo.  Product overload again.  As for the bronzer.  This is how the MA used it on me.  He didn't put a blush on top of it.


   Thank you [@]Icecaramellatte[/@]! I was hoping EU would look ok. I really like the eyeshadow combination


----------



## awickedshape (May 19, 2015)

Oxydus https://instagram.com/p/21uuOoCaZ2/


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> The Agate green is definitely brighter with the flash and darker in the pic with no flash and IRL


   Thanks AWS!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Oxydus https://instagram.com/p/21uuOoCaZ2/


    Wow that's gorgeous!!  I feel like I have more than one dupe of it though.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Lovely!  I still haven't used this duo. * Product overload again.*  As for the bronzer.  This is how the MA used it on me.  He didn't put a blush on top of it.


   I t think this is a common ailment on Specktranow---I'm glad this term that I coined is being more broadly recognized and acknowledged.
  I like the look of bronzer w/o blush every now & then.  I noticed they do that w/Kerry Washington of the show Scandal quite often.


----------



## Vineetha (May 21, 2015)

AWS!! Some e/s Swatches!! http://www.temptalia.com/gucci-starlight-oxydus-oro-mosaic-iconic-gold-magnetic-color-shadows-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/gucci-starlight-oxydus-oro-mosaic-iconic-gold-magnetic-color-shadows-reviews-photos-swatches


   They're pretty Vee!


----------



## Vineetha (May 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] They're pretty Vee![/COLOR]


 They are!! I know I would have like 10X dopes for oxydus but it looks so pretty :haha:


----------



## awickedshape (May 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks AWS!!![/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Wow that's gorgeous!!  I feel like I have more than one dupe of it though.[/COLOR]


   :-D  





Vineetha said:


> AWS!! Some e/s Swatches!! http://www.temptalia.com/gucci-starlight-oxydus-oro-mosaic-iconic-gold-magnetic-color-shadows-reviews-photos-swatches


  Thank you, [@]Vineetha[/@]! I was looking for Mosaic swatches  a while back!   Edit I'm considering it lol


----------



## awickedshape (May 26, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/3J1BGmOBVA/  https://instagram.com/p/3KIXVwQvys/  https://instagram.com/p/3GrOL2svDL/


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 27, 2015)

Good news:  I finally used my duo today. The green and gold one.  Nice look.

  Bad news: I've misplaced my Gucci brow pencil.

  While doing my face I realized I didn't have any Gucci blush.  I must remedy that.  I love the polish in the first pic @awickedshape


----------



## awickedshape (May 27, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Good news:  I finally used my duo today. The green and gold one.  Nice look.  Bad news: I've misplaced my Gucci brow pencil.  While doing my face I realized I didn't have any Gucci blush.  I must remedy that.  I love the polish in the first pic @awickedshape


  I hope you find it  The polish looks downright luscious


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 27, 2015)

I really like the foundation and I guess the setting powder really does keep it in place because over the weekend I was in hot/humid weather and my makeup did not move I even broke a sweat but it still stayed in place. I've read a couple reviews that stated the makeup didn't wear long so I'm assuming it might have something to do with whatever products you use under it or you do need to use the pressed powder with it because it gave excellent wear time for me. I also like the over all effect the foundation/powder gave me, it appears that it made me look "prettier" if that makes sense. However I will say that Gucci foundation is very undertone dependent which a lot of people have stated and it is true. I'm so happy the SA was able to get it right from the pics I sent her.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 6, 2015)

I see that Gucci has revamped the beauty site.  Also, swatches :http://www.beautyinsider.ru/2015/07/03/gucci-cosmetics-2015-summer/


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 6, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Also, swatches :http://www.beautyinsider.ru/2015/07/03/gucci-cosmetics-2015-summer/


Oh Thanks for posting.  It's much easier to browse the products now.  Love the sets too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Also, swatches :http://www.beautyinsider.ru/2015/07/03/gucci-cosmetics-2015-summer/


    OMG---the blues---just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 11, 2015)

http://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Gucci/Gucci-Bamboo-30815.html


----------



## MissTania (Jul 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Gucci/Gucci-Bamboo-30815.html


  This sounds really nice, thanks for posting!

  At the moment I have Gucci Flora, Flora Gorgeous Gardenia and Generous Violet and quite like them, all very unique.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 12, 2015)

MissTania said:


> This sounds really nice, thanks for posting!  At the moment I have Gucci Flora, Flora Gorgeous Gardenia and Generous Violet and quite like them, all very unique.


  No problem!  Nice picks!   I really liked the bottle lol I have already had the Burberry perfume that some reviewers compared it to, though. Right now I want to try Si and I have a Narciso Rodriguez on the way that I'm hoping works well on me.


----------



## MissTania (Jul 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Right now I want to try Si and I have a Narciso Rodriguez on the way that I'm hoping works well on me.


  I tried this on a card and got a small sample vial - I like this! I'll wear it tomorrow and see how it goes on my skin. I have Burberry Body, I don't find them similar. Is that the one you have too?

  Which Narciso do you have on the way?

  I'm finishing up some bottles now, but still have way too many, so I don't add new ones as often as my other beauty purchases.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 13, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I tried this on a card and got a small sample vial - I like this! I'll wear it tomorrow and see how it goes on my skin. I have Burberry Body, I don't find them similar. Is that the one you have too?
> 
> Which Narciso do you have on the way?
> 
> I'm finishing up some bottles now, but still have way too many, so I don't add new ones as often as my other beauty purchases.


  Yes, the Burberry Body. I loved that bottle. Made me think of Superman activating his Fortress of Solitude with a crystal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The Narciso by Narciso Rodriguez edp. Fingers crossed!

  I don't have much perfumes now; I'm trying to keep only 2-3 at a time. I used to love collecting them (not expensive ones, although I really liked the sharp lily in my L'eau d'Issey)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 13, 2015)

MissTania said:


> This sounds really nice, thanks for posting!
> 
> At the moment I have Gucci Flora, Flora Gorgeous Gardenia and Generous Violet and quite like them, all very unique.


Bamboo is in stores now.  I saw it in Nordstrom last week.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 13, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Bamboo is in stores now.  I saw it in Nordstrom last week.


   I think Sephora has it as well. I've already met my small perfume quota


----------



## MissTania (Jul 13, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Bamboo is in stores now.  I saw it in Nordstrom last week.


  Thanks, I'm in Australia and it's been out around 2 weeks according to the SA I spoke to yesterday. Testing it out today, not as captivated as I was by the scent on the card, I kept sniffing it last night...it's early days though, we'll see!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 14, 2015)

MissTania said:


> I love Burberry Body, I'm about to finish my 50 ml bottle and have a full spare 75 ml! I agree, nice bottle! I haven't tried the Narciso by Narciso Rodriguez edp yet, I do have the Black bottle Narciso Edt which I love. I have way too many and try to buy less frequently and buy smaller bottles.


  Btw, I ended up getting the NR last night and tried it today. It was a nice balance between floral and musk. That's what I was feeling to wear so I'm glad it worked out ok.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 27, 2015)

Took me long enough! I've had this shadow about two weeks now and I really like it, it looks cool in some lights and warm in others because of the gold sheen it has. A little powdery but pigmented. I'll probably buy more of the shadows the next time I get a code from Saks. Too damn expensive for single shadows otherwise.  Moonstone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  @awickedshape


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 27, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Took me long enough! I've had this shadow about two weeks now and I really like it, it looks cool in some lights and warm in others because of the gold sheen it has. A little powdery but pigmented. I'll probably buy more of the shadows the next time I get a code from Saks. Too damn expensive for single shadows otherwise.  Moonstone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ooh, thank you [@]hitchcockblonde[/@]  :bouquet: I like some of the singles but they really are a bit pricey!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm planning to pick up at least 2 singles soon however I love the Autumn Fire quad.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 29, 2015)

Purple Popcorn said:


> I'm planning to pick up at least 2 singles soon however I love the Autumn Fire quad.


 
  Oh, yes, Autumn Fire, Tuscan Storm and Crystal Copper look nice


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Oh, yes, Autumn Fire, Tuscan Storm and Crystal Copper look nice


  Autumn Fire - Thats been on my list forever!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 29, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Autumn Fire - Thats been on my list forever!!


   From the packaging to the product, it looks quite lovely


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 29, 2015)

Autumn Fire is a realllly great quad! HG for sure!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jul 30, 2015)

Iconic Copper is one of the single shadows I'm getting, I haven't decided on the other one yet.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 31, 2015)

Gucci Makeup is on Bloomingdales.com now.  It says not yet in stock but coming soon.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 26, 2015)

Any news of a fall collection?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Aug 26, 2015)

Haven't heard anything yet but I'm certainly interested as Gucci has become my HG makeup brand.


----------



## Haven (Aug 27, 2015)

The Gucci products that I have are all top quality. I am surprised the brand does not get more hype.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 3, 2015)

I called the NY SA that I bought my items from and she said Gucci has a new eye cream that came out last month and a new mascara should be out this month.

  There will be sets for holiday, like nail polish, gloss, and pallet in a set and other variations. She's not exactly sure if there will be any new items released with the holiday sets.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 3, 2015)

Seems the prices went up on the eye pencils by 50c and on the lipsticks by $1.00 on Saks.com.

  No more Gucci lipstick swatches, folks?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 6, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/gucci-cosmic-deco-magnetic-color-shadow-quad-review-photos-swatches


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/7a14L7J_g-/  https://instagram.com/p/7rekokIw6q/  https://instagram.com/p/7nPq4ynUaL/  https://instagram.com/p/7IYEtBnUZ5/  https://instagram.com/p/62gk49CACH/  https://instagram.com/p/6rLHU7kN7-/  https://instagram.com/p/6iBhYyEoBg/    Still looking for more lipstick swatches


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2015)

http://www.colormeloud.com/2015/08/gucci-bamboo-eau-de-parfum-review-photos.html


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7a14L7J_g-/  https://instagram.com/p/7rekokIw6q/  https://instagram.com/p/7nPq4ynUaL/  https://instagram.com/p/7IYEtBnUZ5/  https://instagram.com/p/62gk49CACH/  https://instagram.com/p/6rLHU7kN7-/  https://instagram.com/p/6iBhYyEoBg/    Still looking for more lipstick swatches


   Me too. I've been saying that for months.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Me too. I've been saying that for months.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.colormeloud.com/2015/08/gucci-bamboo-eau-de-parfum-review-photos.html


  I got a little duo of this (perfume and... lotion? maybe?) from Ulta a while back as a GWP with my online order. It's pleasant. I think the review is solid -- it's inoffensive and probably good for work or daytime in general. I personally like my perfumes to have a little more character to them, but I'm pretty sure this is one that would generally elicit an "Oh, that's a nice smell" from most people.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I got a little duo of this (perfume and... lotion? maybe?) from Ulta a while back as a GWP with my online order. It's pleasant. I think the review is solid -- it's inoffensive and probably good for work or daytime in general. I personally like my perfumes to have a little more character to them, but I'm pretty sure this is one that would generally elicit an "Oh, that's a nice smell" from most people.


 
  That's a really nice gwp


----------



## Monsy (Sep 19, 2015)

Bamboo  is just ok nothing  more than that. It can  turn into overpowering  powdery floral


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> That's a really nice gwp


  Yeah, I don't turn down free stuff, lol. Here's a pic (not mine, found it on the internet):




  from https://ryliestyle.wordpress.com/tag/ulta/


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Yeah, I don't turn down free stuff, lol. Here's a pic (not mind, found it on the internet):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol
  Very nice!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Yeah, I don't turn down free stuff, lol. Here's a pic (not mine, found it on the internet):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Adorable!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 19, 2015)

Yeah that's nice!


----------



## MissTania (Sep 23, 2015)

I just ordered 2 more blushes- #10 Spring Rose and #70 Tulip Blossom - I have Pink Camelia and Coral Flower and I love them!

  I was going to wait until they launched here, but was told the launch had been delayed and it was now uncertain if it will come at all.

  That was enough to motivate me to order!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 23, 2015)

Yes I love the blushes too, I have Soft Peach. I need to get another one.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 24, 2015)

Which one are you thinking of getting next? I can't wait to get my new ones!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 24, 2015)

More than likely Tulip Blossom. It's so pretty!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 22, 2015)

I stopped by Gucci to repurchase the cleansing water, my fave makeup remover and looked at the gift sets and they were nice. There are also new crème liners that come in some really pretty colors. I don't use crème liners but might reconsider because there is a really pretty blue one that I might go back and get.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 25, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/8qQVXryW2p/


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/8qQVXryW2p/


  FINALLY!!!!!! Some lipstick swatches. I just wish they were a bit larger or on the lips.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 25, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> FINALLY!!!!!! Some lipstick swatches. I just wish they were a bit larger or on the lips.


  Yes, and there are shades I've never seen swatched at all lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yes, and there are shades I've never seen swatched at all lol


  Do you own any Gucci lipsticks?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 25, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Do you own any Gucci lipsticks?


   Yes, one called Libertine


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yes, one called Libertine


  Is it unique. Do you love it?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 25, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Is it unique. Do you love it?


  It's unique to my stash but not generally. It's a sweet, subtle pink. [@]sarabeautime[/@] has swatched it here   http://www.colormeloud.com/2015/01/gucci-make-up-line-swatches-lipsticks.html?m=1


----------



## Monsy (Oct 25, 2015)

Loving spring rose and libertine lipsticks ,and bronze silk gloss


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.colormeloud.com/2015/01/gucci-make-up-line-swatches-lipsticks.html?m=1


  Nice swatches. Bitter Grape is pretty too.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 25, 2015)

I have Begonia and it's the satin version of Tom Ford Electric Pink. I did have Firey Fushia but my cousin wanted it so I gave it to her.  Some shades have been discontinued and there are new shades. There are a lot of new dark shades that are very pretty and would look great on deep skin. If anyone is looking for a vampy shade certainly check out Gucci lipsticks.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 14, 2015)

Delete


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 23, 2015)

The new gel eyeliners are bomb! I bought the signature Ottanio color.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 25, 2015)

Sugar & Spice said:


> The new gel eyeliners are bomb! I bought the signature Ottanio color.



I didn't know Gucci had something new out.  Off to search the web. Thanks!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 26, 2016)

Magnetic Color Shadow Duo in 025 Primrose


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 26, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Magnetic Color Shadow Duo in 025 Primrose
> View attachment 51729
> 
> View attachment 51730


it is beautiful!! Reminds me of the autumn fire quad! Any similarities do you think!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 26, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Magnetic Color Shadow Duo in 025 Primrose
> View attachment 51729
> 
> View attachment 51730



Nice!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 26, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> it is beautiful!! Reminds me of the autumn fire quad! Any similarities do you think!



At first thought and first glance, yes, but upon swatching, no.  The light brown in the duo is definitely beige, while the lighter color in the Autumn Fire quad is a more golden peach.  And the darker color in the duo has more pink/red while the Autumn Fire color that is similar has more plum/brown.
You made me nervous for a second though!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 28, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Magnetic Color Shadow Duo in 025 Primrose
> View attachment 51729
> 
> View attachment 51730


This looks really pretty.  Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Myth (Feb 16, 2016)

Has anyone tried the Infinite Precision Liner?  Is it scented?  I've heard lots of Gucci beauty products are scented.
Specifically has anyone tried the Infinite Precision Liner in Iconic Black?


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 16, 2016)

boschicka said:


> At first thought and first glance, yes, but upon swatching, no.  The light brown in the duo is definitely beige, while the lighter color in the Autumn Fire quad is a more golden peach.  And the darker color in the duo has more pink/red while the Autumn Fire color that is similar has more plum/brown.
> You made me nervous for a second though!


i picked up the duo and lilac lipstick From the collection! And since blush is a must soft peach too


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 16, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> i picked up the duo and lilac lipstick From the collection! And since blush is a must soft peach too



I was looking at the collection again today.  I don't think it'll be long before I pick something up.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 16, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> i picked up the duo and lilac lipstick From the collection! And since blush is a must soft peach too



Very nice!!! Will you be sharing swatches?


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Feb 16, 2016)

What blush would you recommend from Gucci to go along with this collection?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 16, 2016)

Anahita Balsara said:


> What blush would you recommend from Gucci to go along with this collection?



On the Gucci website, they have Pink Camelia blush featured as part of the collection.


----------



## Haven (Feb 18, 2016)

I have been eyeing the new duo and lipsticks, but I haven't taken the plunge yet. I really love the Gucci products that I do have!


----------



## Myth (Feb 19, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> The new gel eyeliners are bomb! I bought the signature Ottanio color.



Are the gel eyeliners scented in any way?  I've heard many Gucci beauty products are scented.  Also what is the finish? (matte, glossy, satin etc).  TIA!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 19, 2016)

There is a very faint scent and when it dries down it is matte and does not budge without cleanser/remover. The color I have has shimmer but it's not shimmery very subtle and I think Ontarrio is the only one with shimmer. 

I still need to get another blush and it's going to be Cherry Nectar but I can't get enough of Soft Peach.


----------



## Myth (Feb 19, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> There is a very faint scent and when it dries down it is matte and does not budge without cleanser/remover.


Thanks!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 23, 2016)

My Gucci Spring order was supposed to come today but it seems UPS handed off to the post office.  Why?  UPS delivered 2 packages to my house today.  Why was this one excluded. I don't understand this program.  I think it originated in Connecticut.  Not really far away so what's the criteria for hand off?


----------



## Monsy (Feb 23, 2016)

it is sent by UPS sure post


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 23, 2016)

Refreshed tracker and it said delivered.  What?? Looked outside my door and it's on the floor.  No ringing of doorbell or anything.  So angry I contacted Bloomies.  They said they can not require signature.  It was one of those handoff deals.  I told them I was concerned about my package coming this week and may not order from them again.  Anyway . . . 

Quick thoughts on my order.  I got all 3 lipsticks, gloss, polish and duo.  I put Carnation on (nude) and was like Ugh! but then I blended it a bit with my finger and started to warm up to it.  It is very very light on me but I think the peachy undertone makes me want to try to work with it.  I would need a lipliner though.  Its a maybe.  I really liked the gloss with it but I liked the gloss alone as well.  The gloss was Spring Rose.  I don't think it is a new shade but I believe there is matching lipstick so I may give it a try at some point.  Lilac - nice but looks like an Armani lipstick I have and I thought it had shimmer.  It does not.  I'm going to check my stash but this is a maybe return.  Fiery Fuchsia - wow is this bright!  Too much for me.  I don't think it suits me at all.  I thought this one had shimmer too.  Nope.  It's a creme as well.  All lipsticks were cremes. This one is definitely going back.

Eyeshadow is really pretty.  I picked up my Mac super fluffy #227 and put the gold on over the shadow I already had on and it showed up well.  So did the berry shade.  I do think it is a bit hard for me to describe since I put it over another duo chrome shadow.  I will try it again another time.  I haven't tried the polish yet.  

So if people are okay with Bloomies no signature required, they have 10% right now.  Bugs me since I placed 2 big orders this week but that is how it goes.  I did get a mini gucci mascara gift with purchase.


----------



## Haviggi (Feb 23, 2016)

I picked Pink Camelia blush from Heathrow and all I can say is this blush is amazing! I also picked Aegean Pink audacious lipstick ! These were my very first Gucci purchases ever! I love the packaging!!!


----------



## Antigone (Feb 23, 2016)

Has anyone tried the Lustrous Glow foundation? I'm NC20. What shade do I get? 30? How is the foundation?


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Feb 24, 2016)

Ugh. I ordered the spring colors from Gucci and it was supposed to be delivered yesterday but it never made it onto the truck and now it just says delivery pending. I want my products dammit!!!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 25, 2016)

I finally went to Gucci today and I got Nude Freesia blush.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 25, 2016)

The foundation is great if you can find a match. I used it for awhile but went back to YSL because its' my perfect match.


----------



## MissTania (Feb 27, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> I picked Pink Camelia blush from Heathrow and all I can say is this blush is amazing! I also picked Aegean Pink audacious lipstick ! These were my very first Gucci purchases ever! I love the packaging!!!



Pink Camelia was my first Gucci buy, and I agree it is awesome! I picked up a few more blush shades later and they are all lovely, but Pink Camelia is my favourite!


----------



## MissTania (Feb 27, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I finally went to Gucci today and I got Nude Freesia blush.



I am tempted to get that one next, the pics in this review make it look lovely:

http://ifmakeupcouldtalk.com/blush/gucci-nude-freesia-sheer-blushing-powder-review-photos/

Hope you love it!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Feb 27, 2016)

Yes I love Nude Fressia! It's the perfect no makeup look blush.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 1, 2016)

I went back to Gucci today and picked up Spring Rose blush. So now I have 3 Soft Peach, Nude Freesia, and Spring Rose.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 14, 2016)

Primrosehttps://www.instagram.com/p/BC5oy9eSqie/


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 29, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Refreshed tracker and it said delivered.  What?? Looked outside my door and it's on the floor.  No ringing of doorbell or anything.  So angry I contacted Bloomies.  They said they can not require signature.  It was one of those handoff deals.  I told them I was concerned about my package coming this week and may not order from them again.  Anyway . . .
> 
> Quick thoughts on my order.  I got all 3 lipsticks, gloss, polish and duo.  I put Carnation on (nude) and was like Ugh! but then I blended it a bit with my finger and started to warm up to it.  It is very very light on me but I think the peachy undertone makes me want to try to work with it.  I would need a lipliner though.  Its a maybe.  I really liked the gloss with it but I liked the gloss alone as well.  The gloss was Spring Rose.  I don't think it is a new shade but I believe there is matching lipstick so I may give it a try at some point.  Lilac - nice but looks like an Armani lipstick I have and I thought it had shimmer.  It does not.  I'm going to check my stash but this is a maybe return.  Fiery Fuchsia - wow is this bright!  Too much for me.  I don't think it suits me at all.  I thought this one had shimmer too.  Nope.  It's a creme as well.  All lipsticks were cremes. This one is definitely going back.
> 
> ...



I want Carnation but I know it won't work on me :/


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm loving Indian Sand bronzer.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 29, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I'm loving Indian Sand bronzer.



Yay! It looked lovely.
I have Exotic Umber and it's gorgeous  (as blush)


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 2, 2016)

Icecaramellatte, do you have a swatch pic of Carnation?


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 6, 2016)

I haven't seen Vandekamp for a long while


----------



## Shars (Apr 6, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I haven't seen Vandekamp for a long while



I was thinking that the other day. There are a lot of others too.... Ash, Meddy to name a few.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 6, 2016)

Shars said:


> I was thinking that the other day. There are a lot of others too.... Ash, Meddy to name a few.



Yes! I know Medgal was in contact with Vee but it's been soooo long! And Dominique, too.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 9, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Icecaramellatte, do you have a swatch pic of Carnation?


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 9, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> View attachment 53451



Thank you, Icecaramellatte!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 9, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you, Icecaramellatte!



Glad to help.  Sorry I didn't see your request right away.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 9, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Glad to help.  Sorry I didn't see your request right away.



That's OK! I appreciate it


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 23, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BEjA2T6s9l2/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BEfzF5BuBT3/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BEbiElPKURJ/


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 23, 2016)

^^^Thanks! I'm def picking up #260 & 300!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 23, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> ^^^Thanks! I'm def picking up #260 & 300!



Lol
Let us know what you think


----------



## MissTania (Apr 24, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Yes I love Nude Fressia! It's the perfect no makeup look blush.





Sugar & Spice said:


> I went back to Gucci today and picked up Spring Rose blush. So now I have 3 Soft Peach, Nude Freesia, and Spring Rose.




I think I will be getting Nude Freesia with my next US haul.

Have you been enjoying your newest addition, Spring Rose? I have neglected my Gucci blushes lately, I must make up for it! 

Once I get Nude Freesia, that only leaves Spicy Petal and Cherry Blossom, which I am not loving based on swatches thus far. 

This swatch of Spicy Petal has me feeling hesitant:

http://www.thenonblonde.com/2014/12/gucci-spicy-petal-face-sheer-blushing.html#.VxynpDE1ZOY


----------



## MissTania (Apr 24, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEjA2T6s9l2/
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEfzF5BuBT3/
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEbiElPKURJ/



Nice work, detective!

I love the arm swatch of #240, it looks like she did a very light application on her lips though.

Based on the Neiman Marcus colour options, I like:



220 Exposure 
230 Blossom 
240 Temptation 
280 Ginger Rose 

http://chicprofile.com/gucci-sensuous-deep-matte-lipstick-2016 

They look very pretty here too!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 24, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Nice work, detective!
> 
> I love the arm swatch of #240, it looks like she did a very light application on her lips though.
> 
> ...





They do!
And I love all their packaging so far, ugh lol


----------



## Haven (Apr 24, 2016)

Thank you for the new lipstick info! They all do look nice. Are they already on NM site? I can't find them.


eta I found them finally.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 24, 2016)

Haven said:


> Thank you for the new lipstick info! They all do look nice. Are they already on NM site? I can't find them.
> 
> 
> eta I found them finally.




...


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 24, 2016)

MissTania said:


> I think I will be getting Nude Freesia with my next US haul.
> 
> Have you been enjoying your newest addition, Spring Rose? I have neglected my Gucci blushes lately, I must make up for it!
> 
> ...



I can't put down Spring Rose! It quickly became my favorite and I didn't think I would love it more than Soft Peach but I still love Soft Peach so I guess I love them equally. 

Spicy Petal and Cherry Blossom are too warm for me.


----------



## MissTania (Apr 29, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> They do!
> And I love all their packaging so far, ugh lol



I am doing a US Haul and want to order a few, but 240 is on backorder until 27 May. I am thinking of getting 220 and/or 280.

https://perfettome.ru/page/novaja-matovaja-pomada-gucci-sensuous-deep-matte-lipstick-2016

This link matches the names and colours!


----------



## MissTania (Apr 29, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> I can't put down Spring Rose! It quickly became my favorite and I didn't think I would love it more than Soft Peach but I still love Soft Peach so I guess I love them equally.
> 
> Spicy Petal and Cherry Blossom are too warm for me.



That's great, Spring Rose reminds me of Chanel Rose Ecrin blush, did you ever have that one?

I agree, those 2 are too warm, I don't see myself buying them. Before I buy Nude Freesia I need to call Gucci here in Australia, yet again, and see if we're getting their makeup here. I wish I could buy here and test out their products in person.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 29, 2016)

MissTania said:


> I am doing a US Haul and want to order a few, but 240 is on backorder until 27 May. I am thinking of getting 220 and/or 280.
> 
> https://perfettome.ru/page/novaja-matovaja-pomada-gucci-sensuous-deep-matte-lipstick-2016
> 
> This link matches the names and colours!


 Thank you! Excited to see what you end up with.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 29, 2016)

I went to my Gucci boutique and they had the lipsticks but not the testers, so I'll check back later.  

After looking at that link I want Heatbreaker#250 love the name! and Iconic red#300. I'm going to skip pink cos I have sooo many pinks and I really don't need anymore. Plus Christian Louboutin Bengai is my HG pink.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 29, 2016)

Looking at the Gucci website Iconic red looks like CL rouge matte so taking Iconic red off my list but I'm liking the look of Ginger Rose which appears to be a raspberry red. Rush looks like an orange based red which is not the red for my skin tone.

Heartbreaker looks a lot like Chanel Rouge Noir which is exactly what I'm hoping since I no longer have Rouge noir as I don't like the new Chanel lipstick formula.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 29, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEjA2T6s9l2/
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEfzF5BuBT3/
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEbiElPKURJ/



Oh I forgot about these swatches and yes Iconic Red is a dead ringer for CL rouge matte so skip for me. Also Heartbreaker looks like a dead ringer for CL DJlouza so although I like the name, I'm going to skip that one too. However I like the look of Blossom in the swatch and I have nothing like it so Blossom and Ginger Rose are my pics. Now just have to wait till the boutique get the testers because I'm still going to try them first since you can't return them.


----------



## MissTania (Apr 30, 2016)

I ordered Nude Freesia blush, Ginger Rose and Exposure lippies I hope Ginger Rose is as pretty as it looks online when I see it in person.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Oh I forgot about these swatches and yes Iconic Red is a dead ringer for CL rouge matte so skip for me. Also Heartbreaker looks like a dead ringer for CL DJlouza so although I like the name, I'm going to skip that one too. However I like the look of Blossom in the swatch and I have nothing like it so Blossom and Ginger Rose are my pics. Now just have to wait till the boutique get the testers because I'm still going to try them first since you can't return them.




I hope you get to swatch them.
I'm holding out on getting another one of their lipsticks because of lack of pics




MissTania said:


> I ordered Nude Freesia blush, Ginger Rose and Exposure lippies I hope Ginger Rose is as pretty as it looks online when I see it in person.




Yay!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2016)

Swatches https://www.instagram.com/p/BExzUi2DAgv/


----------



## MissTania (Apr 30, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Swatches https://www.instagram.com/p/BExzUi2DAgv/



Thank you for this! I don't like Ginger Rose here, I went on NM online chat now and they put a request in to cancel that item but it might be too late. I wish 240 wasn't on backorder. I also wish there were more swatches of the new D& G Rosa matte lippies.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Thank you for this! I don't like Ginger Rose here, I went on NM online chat now and they put a request in to cancel that item but it might be too late. I wish 240 wasn't on backorder. I also wish there were more swatches of the new D& G Rosa matte lippies.



Wish I had seen it sooner! I hope it works out.

Guccibeauty and Diorbeauty are terrible to search for on IG; people tag everything with those lol


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 30, 2016)

@wickedshape you are so helpful! So looks like Blossom is pretty similar to CL Belly Bloom, so skip for that one. 

I'm still interested in Ginger Rose and since I gave away Firery Fuschia in the regular formula to my friend, I'll get it in the matte version.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 30, 2016)

Haven said:


> Thank you for the new lipstick info! They all do look nice. Are they already on NM site? I can't find them.
> 
> 
> eta I found them finally.


Where??? I looked all over the place & I don't see them.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> @wickedshape you are so helpful! So looks like Blossom is pretty similar to CL Belly Bloom, so skip for that one.
> 
> I'm still interested in Ginger Rose and since I gave away Firery Fuschia in the regular formula to my friend, I'll get it in the matte version.



Glad it helped!


----------



## MissTania (Apr 30, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Where??? I looked all over the place & I don't see them.



http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-Makeup-Sensuous-Deep-Matte-Lipstick/prod190300074/p.prod

I had trouble finding them too, had to search via Google. Happy shopping


----------



## MissTania (Apr 30, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Wish I had seen it sooner! I hope it works out.
> 
> Guccibeauty and Diorbeauty are terrible to search for on IG; people tag everything with those lol



Thank you I found some D&G lippie swatches and added them to the thread. Those Russian bloggers are life savers!


----------



## awickedshape (May 1, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Thank you I found some D&G lippie swatches and added them to the thread. Those Russian bloggers are life savers!



Look; it's boy-crazy Tina Belcher! 

I'm afraid to look lol
I saw lovely D&G dresses with the patterns of two of their compacts online. Only upwards of 1K USD or so lol

Yes, sometimes they are the only or first one with a helpful swatch!


----------



## MissTania (May 1, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Look; it's boy-crazy Tina Belcher!
> 
> I'm afraid to look lol
> I saw lovely D&G dresses with the patterns of two of their compacts online. Only upwards of 1K USD or so lol
> Yes, sometimes they are the only or first one with a helpful swatch!



Lol, they are gorgeous, I will probably pick more up as more swatches become available.

Those dresses sound lovely. I love Missoni patterns, a few years ago I went through a phase of buying many Missoni scarves online lol and some of their clothes (mainly dresses and skirts), which I did wear and bought them for reasonable prices on sale. 

I love Tina Belcher


----------



## awickedshape (May 1, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Lol, they are gorgeous, I will probably pick more up as more swatches become available.
> 
> Those dresses sound lovely. I love Missoni patterns, a few years ago I went through a phase of buying many Missoni scarves online lol and some of their clothes (mainly dresses and skirts), which I did wear and bought them for reasonable prices on sale.
> 
> I love Tina Belcher




Lol, they are weird kids.  Louise is my girl.

I love a good sale. Feels so good to not pay retail lol


----------



## Haven (May 1, 2016)

MissTania said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-Makeup-Sensuous-Deep-Matte-Lipstick/prod190300074/p.prod
> 
> I had trouble finding them too, had to search via Google. Happy shopping



Thank you for posting this. I didn't see her post until this morning.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 1, 2016)

@Haven are you going to get any?


----------



## Haven (May 1, 2016)

Sugar & Spice said:


> @Haven are you going to get any?



Yes but I am waiting for more swatches to pop up. Plus my wallet is still recovering from the Sephora sale and surprise colourpop sale.

The problem is that I want too many of them, and I need to show some restraint.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 1, 2016)

Haven said:


> Yes but I am waiting for more swatches to pop up. Plus my wallet is still recovering from the Sephora sale and surprise colourpop sale.
> 
> The problem is that I want too many of them, and I need to show some restraint.



It's pretty easy for me to show restraint because I love my CL lipsticks and I'm not buying any colors that are similar to the CLs I have, plus there are only certain colors I like in a matter formula so that helps as well. Which only leave 2 possibilities for me, well I know I'm getting Firery Fushia but I have to wait and see how Ginger Rose looks on me.


----------



## MissTania (May 3, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Lol, they are weird kids.  Louise is my girl.
> 
> I love a good sale. Feels so good to not pay retail lol



Lol, well it just means more money leftover to buy more things! Ginger Rose was successfully cancelled, and they let me keep the NM GWP (with a $100/+ spend) and the Gucci GWP with a $125/+ spend). My order came to $90 after the cancellation. That was really nice of them!

I love them all, especially Linda and Tina - did you watch 30 Rock? I recently realised the same actress voices Louise and played Hazel in 30 Rock (who was hilarious and zany!)



Haven said:


> Thank you for posting this. I didn't see her post until this morning.



You're welcome. Elegant has always been so helpful and generous with her swatches, couldn't leave her hanging!


----------



## awickedshape (May 4, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Lol, well it just means more money leftover to buy more things! Ginger Rose was successfully cancelled, and they let me keep the NM GWP (with a $100/+ spend) and the Gucci GWP with a $125/+ spend). My order came to $90 after the cancellation. That was really nice of them!
> 
> I love them all, especially Linda and Tina - did you watch 30 Rock? I recently realised the same actress voices Louise and played Hazel in 30 Rock (who was hilarious and zany!)
> 
> ...



That's great about the gwp!

Yes I loved 30 Rock!! 
Alec Baldwin is excellent with comedy, I loved his SNL episodes 
And Tina Fey on Weekend Update!
Kristen Schall is also on Last Man on Earth on Fox


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 4, 2016)

I got my lippies! #230 Blossom & #270 Fiery Fuchsia. 

I don't know why I thought Blossom was like CL Belly Bloom because when I pulled out Belly Bloom, it's nothing like it. Blossom looks just like the swatch in the instagram post a reddish orange with a cool undertone.

Fiery Fuchsia is a red fuchsia which I already knew what to expect since I had it in the original formula, however I like the matte version better for me. Now I just have to make sure my friend doesn't "borrow" it then ask can she have it like what happened with my first fiery fuchsia lipstick.

Ginger Rose is really pretty, a tangerine orange that a lot of people are rocking right now however it didn't look good on me which I knew it wouldn't once I saw it in the tube. Blossom is my perfect orange. 

The matte texture feels okay, I'm spoiled by CL mattes and nothing compares to them. Gucci mattes are a little waxy compared to CL mattes. With CL mattes I don't feel anything but Gucci mattes does have that lipstick feel to them. Also I don't like the shape of the tip of the lipsticks, for a matte texture I think the lipstick should have a point for precision which is important for mattes. If it was a glossy texture, the roundness wouldn't really matter as that texture is fairly easy to apply but maybe they want you will use a lip brush to apply which I don't use lip brushes. Also using a lip brush would probably smooth out the waxy feeling since you would build up to the coverage you want which would prevent a waxy/heavy application straight from the tube.

Overall they're okay but I think my expectations are extremely high due to CL.


----------



## MissTania (May 8, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> That's great about the gwp!
> 
> Yes I loved 30 Rock!!
> Alec Baldwin is excellent with comedy, I loved his SNL episodes
> ...



I will have to look these last 2 up! 

Just when we think we're safe, Urban Decay is about to launch a huge range of lipsticks, and more lip liners - are you interested in this launch? I have seen quite a few I like so far based on T's swatches.



Sugar & Spice said:


> I got my lippies! #230 Blossom & #270 Fiery Fuchsia.
> 
> I don't know why I thought Blossom was like CL Belly Bloom because when I pulled out Belly Bloom, it's nothing like it. Blossom looks just like the swatch in the instagram post a reddish orange with a cool undertone.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear Blossom was a winner! Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I haven't ordered a CL lipstick yet, with the status of the Aussie dollar, it's just too much to pay I feel. If all goes to plan, I should have my Gucci lipstick in 1-1.5 weeks.


----------



## awickedshape (May 8, 2016)

MissTania said:


> I will have to look these last 2 up!
> 
> Just when we think we're safe, Urban Decay is about to launch a huge range of lipsticks, and more lip liners - are you interested in this launch? I have seen quite a few I like so far based on T's swatches.
> 
> ...



Weekend Update used to be my favorite part of SNL!

I'm playing it cool with UD lol
And Ebates at some stores will be 15% tomorrow, have mercy lol


----------



## MissTania (May 11, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Weekend Update used to be my favorite part of SNL!
> 
> I'm playing it cool with UD lol
> And Ebates at some stores will be 15% tomorrow, have mercy lol



I never watched SNL myself, just a few skits on youtube.

Luckily I only like about 6 of the UD lippies thus far, and hopefully they won't launch here too soon lol.

Did you utilise the 15% ebates cashback? My US Haul was complete by that point and I didn't really need anything further. My Haul is about a week away.


----------



## awickedshape (May 12, 2016)

MissTania said:


> I never watched SNL myself, just a few skits on youtube.
> 
> Luckily I only like about 6 of the UD lippies thus far, and hopefully they won't launch here too soon lol.
> 
> Did you utilise the 15% ebates cashback? My US Haul was complete by that point and I didn't really need anything further. My Haul is about a week away.



Hi
Yay, haulage! Lol
I've been eyeing Tuscan Storm and Crystal Copper for a long time and decided to get CCB with 20% from Saks 
Weak lol


----------



## awickedshape (May 17, 2016)

Gucci Crystal Copper eyeshadow quad 

With and without flash




Crystal Copper on top (excluding the darkest shade) and my beloved Burberry Gold No. 25 (excluding eyeshadow #3)  below


----------



## boschicka (May 17, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Gucci Crystal Copper eyeshadow quad
> 
> With and without flash
> 
> ...



Foxy lady!


----------



## awickedshape (May 17, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Foxy lady!


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 17, 2016)

I





awickedshape said:


> Gucci Crystal Copper eyeshadow quad
> 
> With and without flash
> 
> ...



Gorgeous! How are you liking the formula?


----------



## awickedshape (May 17, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> I
> 
> Gorgeous! How are you liking the formula?



Thank you!
It's quite good.
I have two quads now and two duos. I gave away my Ultra Violet mono. The textures vary a bit but are generally smooth and nice to blend.


----------



## MissTania (Jun 8, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Hi
> Yay, haulage! Lol
> I've been eyeing Tuscan Storm and Crystal Copper for a long time and decided to get CCB with 20% from Saks
> Weak lol



Crystal Copper is lovely on you!

I got my haul, love the lippie it is so smooth and Nude Freesia Blush is a gorgeous rosy pink. I think I will get more of the lipsticks in the coming months/hauls!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 8, 2016)

Hey ya'll!!! Are you guys talking about the Sensuous Deep matte Lipsticks?

I got 210 Spring Rose with a NM $50 gift card & I hate hate it on me The shade looks so lovely in the tube almost like a slight brown rose nude - ack, it turns a yellow toned sickly grey nude on me. Haven - almost like Kylie Exposed. So I call NM & they just credited me back the $40 & then sent me out shade 220 Exposure - FOR $20 - what! Yep that's what they did  I hope I like that shade. There are so few swatches of these.
[h=1][/h]
So I got


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 8, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Crystal Copper is lovely on you!
> 
> I got my haul, love the lippie it is so smooth and Nude Freesia Blush is a gorgeous rosy pink. I think I will get more of the lipsticks in the coming months/hauls!




Thank you!!
I'm so happy about your haul!!




elegant-one said:


> Hey ya'll!!! Are you guys talking about the Sensuous Deep matte Lipsticks?
> 
> I got 210 Spring Rose with a NM $50 gift card & I hate hate it on me The shade looks so lovely in the tube almost like a slight brown rose nude - ack, it turns a yellow toned sickly grey nude on me. Haven - almost like Kylie Exposed. So I call NM & they just credited me back the $40 & then sent me out shade 220 Exposure - FOR $20 - what! Yep that's what they did  I hope I like that shade. There are so few swatches of these.
> [h=1][/h]
> So I got



Oh no!
Well I'm so glad you got it exchanged!


----------



## Haven (Jun 9, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Hey ya'll!!! Are you guys talking about the Sensuous Deep matte Lipsticks?
> 
> I got 210 Spring Rose with a NM $50 gift card & I hate hate it on me The shade looks so lovely in the tube almost like a slight brown rose nude - ack, it turns a yellow toned sickly grey nude on me. Haven - almost like Kylie Exposed. So I call NM & they just credited me back the $40 & then sent me out shade 220 Exposure - FOR $20 - what! Yep that's what they did  I hope I like that shade. There are so few swatches of these.
> 
> So I got



Happy that they credited you and sent you a replacement. Hopefully 220 is beautiful. Kylie exposed


----------



## MissTania (Jun 9, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Hey ya'll!!! Are you guys talking about the Sensuous Deep matte Lipsticks?
> 
> I got 210 Spring Rose with a NM $50 gift card & I hate hate it on me The shade looks so lovely in the tube almost like a slight brown rose nude - ack, it turns a yellow toned sickly grey nude on me. Haven - almost like Kylie Exposed. So I call NM & they just credited me back the $40 & then sent me out shade 220 Exposure - FOR $20 - what! Yep that's what they did  I hope I like that shade. There are so few swatches of these.
> 
> So I got



Yes indeedy! I wore 220 Exposure today - it is a gorgeous soft baby pink, it reminds me of MAC Snob/Pink Plaid/Real Doll - it wore well and was really smooth and silky - I think you will love it. On me, it's more blue based than D& G Rosa which I love and would categorize as a warm baby pink. I want 240 next!


----------



## MissTania (Jun 9, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you!!
> I'm so happy about your haul!!
> 
> 
> Me too, I love Gucci so much! Their blushes are seriously amazing- so  silky and pigmented (yet they blend easily with the little brush  provided) . I have almost all of them now with Pink Camelia being my  favourite. I wish they would release more shades.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 9, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you!!
> I'm so happy about your haul!!
> Oh no!
> Well I'm so glad you got it exchanged!



Ugh, me too 



Haven said:


> Happy that they credited you and sent you a replacement. Hopefully 220 is beautiful. Kylie exposed



Baby poop in a tube lol

I do love the texture of the Gucci. They are quite scented.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 9, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Yes indeedy! I wore 220 Exposure today - it is a gorgeous soft baby pink, it reminds me of MAC Snob/Pink Plaid/Real Doll - it wore well and was really smooth and silky - I think you will love it. On me, it's more blue based than D& G Rosa which I love and would categorize as a warm baby pink. I want 240 next!



Awesome! Thanks my friend, it sounds perfect!  I like 240 too 



MissTania said:


> awickedshape said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you!!
> ...


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 9, 2016)

Lol 
I've always heard good things about the blushes


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 9, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Lol
> I've always heard good things about the blushes



So they're really nice? Like I need more blushes....well maybe a couple more lol


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 9, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> So they're really nice? Like I need more blushes....well maybe a couple more lol



Lol so it seems!


----------



## Haven (Jun 9, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> So they're really nice? Like I need more blushes....well maybe a couple more lol



The blushes and quads are both nice.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 10, 2016)

Haven said:


> The blushes and quads are both nice.



Uh oh I'm going to check the blushes out


----------



## MissTania (Jun 10, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Awesome! Thanks my friend, it sounds perfect!  I like 240 too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 11, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Uh oh I'm going to check the blushes out





MissTania said:


> elegant-one said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! Thanks my friend, it sounds perfect!  I like 240 too
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 11, 2016)

MissTania said:


> elegant-one said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! Thanks my friend, it sounds perfect!  I like 240 too
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 11, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> MissTania said:
> 
> 
> > ...


----------



## MissTania (Jun 11, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> MissTania said:
> 
> 
> > ...


----------



## MissTania (Jun 11, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> MissTania said:
> 
> 
> > LOLOL!!!
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 11, 2016)

Wow, I got 220 Exposure - It's a gorgeous medium pink with a beautiful rose tint.


----------



## MissTania (Jun 11, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Wow, I got 220 Exposure - It's a gorgeous medium pink with a beautiful rose tint.
> 
> Nice pics, it's so beautiful and girly! It's a really great formula too. Enjoy


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 11, 2016)

MissTania said:


> elegant-one said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I got 220 Exposure - It's a gorgeous medium pink with a beautiful rose tint.
> ...


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 11, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> awickedshape said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 11, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> elegant-one said:
> 
> 
> > MissTania said:
> ...


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 11, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> awickedshape said:
> 
> 
> > elegant-one said:
> ...


----------



## MissTania (Jun 12, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> MissTania said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks hun! I agree it really is girly girl. I'm wearing it today. Love it.
> ...


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 9, 2016)

MissTania said:


> elegant-one said:
> 
> 
> > I wore mine again too - it's so perfect and looks so soft and pretty.
> ...


----------



## MissTania (Jul 15, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> Thank you- I'm deciding on a blush... I have a quad and an eyeliner. Now for a blush and a single.



Which blushes are you leaning towards? Pink Camelia is my absolute favourite.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 24, 2016)

THat lipstick packaging is gorgeous.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 24, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> THat lipstick packaging is gorgeous.



Yesss lol
But I'm not into any of the shades enough to buy one


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 5, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Which blushes are you leaning towards? Pink Camelia is my absolute favourite.



I finally purchased and wore pink camellia blush. It is such a beautiful pink. No fragrance, even the little brush they send with it is soft.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 9, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> I finally purchased and wore pink camellia blush. It is such a beautiful pink. No fragrance, even the little brush they send with it is soft.



I am glad you are happy with it - it really stands out in my stash as my go-to effortless pink blush! I love the brush I always use it to apply it.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 9, 2016)

MissTania said:


> I am glad you are happy with it - it really stands out in my stash as my go-to effortless pink blush! I love the brush I always use it to apply it.




It's great, better than I expected. Thanks for recommending it. There are no counters nearby me to swatch it. I'm really happy - i really don't like to buy and have to return something (or give it away...)


----------



## MissTania (Sep 9, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> It's great, better than I expected. Thanks for recommending it. There are no counters nearby me to swatch it. I'm really happy - i really don't like to buy and have to return something (or give it away...)



You are welcome! It exceeded my expectations too - I reach for it very often.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 22, 2016)

*I Want!!! * *Gucci Magnetic Shadow Quad in Pink Flamingo. So pretty...
*


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 27, 2016)

Boo to Elise.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2016)

Got Tuscan Storm today

View attachment 56968


----------



## boschicka (Oct 14, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Got Tuscan Storm today
> 
> View attachment 56968



You've been busy!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2016)

boschicka said:


> You've been busy!



I have! Can't get to everything lol

Hoping it's just TF Holiday, Sephora in November and maybe a Chanel lipstick or Cle de Peau radiant liquid rouge and that's it for 2016 lol

Crap I forgot the MAC highlighters lol


----------



## boschicka (Oct 14, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I have! Can't get to everything lol
> 
> Hoping it's just TF Holiday, Sephora in November and maybe a Chanel lipstick or Cle de Peau radiant liquid rouge and that's it for 2016 lol
> 
> Crap I forgot the MAC highlighters lol



Ha, I'll pray for you!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Ha, I'll pray for you!



I'll gladly accept lol


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 14, 2016)

I keep forgetting to post.  A Gucci MA told me they are shutting down the whole line.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 14, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I keep forgetting to post.  A Gucci MA told me they are shutting down the whole line.



I'm not surprised.  It seems they did very little to promote the line.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 14, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I keep forgetting to post.  A Gucci MA told me they are shutting down the whole line.



What?! Oh that's too bad. I don't have much from them but I like all the products I have. The blush really is excellent


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I keep forgetting to post.  A Gucci MA told me they are shutting down the whole line.



Wow.



boschicka said:


> I'm *not surprised*.  It seems they did very little to promote the line.



I am! 
It's too bad, they have some great products



JerseyGirl said:


> What?! Oh that's too bad. I don't have much from them but I like all the products I have. The blush really is excellent




Yeah, I don't think I've ever heard a negative word about their blushes


----------



## boschicka (Oct 15, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I am!
> It's too bad, they have some great products



I only have eyeshadows, but I really like them all.  I'll need to grab a blush soon!  I also wanted to try their brushes.  Never saw any reviews though.

I just feel like they didn't really do much to get the line out there.  Maybe they felt their name should sell itself.  Even on this forum, the thread never had much love.


----------



## MissTania (Oct 15, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I keep forgetting to post.  A Gucci MA told me they are shutting down the whole line.



Thanks for sharing this. I love all my blushes and my single deep sensuous matte lipstick - I wanted more but they were never around when I did my parcel forwarding. I had one on backorder and it didn't ship by the ETA and Saks told me they were experiencing delays with their supplier. 

I have seen some Gucci on strawberrynet and their Aussie website has 20% off. I will probably back up Pink Camelia blush as it is effortless to apply and my favourite blush. Might pick up a lipstick too. They don't have the matte lippies however once the line is discontinued I am sure they will pop up.

It seems like such a waste to have created the line and given up so soon. It was supposed to launch here and they kept telling me it was pushed back and then finally they said plans were suspended. 

It is a nice line and reminded me of the quality and packaging of Versace (who I so wish would make a comeback, the packaging alone would no doubt be very appealing to social media users).


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I love all my blushes and my single deep sensuous matte lipstick - I wanted more but they were never around when I did my parcel forwarding. I had one on backorder and it didn't ship by the ETA and Saks told me they were experiencing delays with their supplier.
> 
> I have seen some Gucci on strawberrynet and their Aussie website has 20% off. I will probably back up Pink Camelia blush as it is effortless to apply and my favourite blush. Might pick up a lipstick too. They don't have the matte lippies however once the line is discontinued I am sure they will pop up.
> 
> ...



Hmmm a glossy black compact with a gold Gorgon... drool lol


----------



## MissTania (Oct 15, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Hmmm a glossy black compact with a gold Gorgon... drool lol


 
Totally! 

I still have a blush, an eyeshadow and some nail polishes. I'll take a pic for you lol. In the meantime, have a look at how beautiful the gold packaging was. I think they were way ahead of their time.

Versace Make Up | eBay


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Totally!
> 
> I still have a blush, an eyeshadow and some nail polishes. I'll take a pic for you lol. In the meantime, have a look at how beautiful the gold packaging was. I think they were way ahead of their time.
> 
> Versace Make Up | eBay



Ooh, thanks!
I didn't even know they did makeup once until you mentioned it.
Yes, now so many designers are doing it


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 15, 2016)

Awwww this is sad to hear as the blushes are my absolute fav and I've fallen in love with the liquid eyeliner and certainly going to go get a few of those before they're gone.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 16, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I love all my blushes and my single deep sensuous matte lipstick - I wanted more but they were never around when I did my parcel forwarding. I had one on backorder and it didn't ship by the ETA and Saks told me they were experiencing delays with their supplier.
> 
> I have seen some Gucci on strawberrynet and their Aussie website has 20% off. I will probably back up Pink Camelia blush as it is effortless to apply and my favourite blush. Might pick up a lipstick too. They don't have the matte lippies however once the line is discontinued I am sure they will pop up.
> 
> ...



I was a big Versace makeup fan!  I miss it so much.  I have a few brushes but the eyeshadow brush is my favorite eyeshadow brush.


----------



## MissTania (Oct 17, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Ooh, thanks!
> I didn't even know they did makeup once until you mentioned it.
> Yes, now so many designers are doing it



Here is what's left of my Versace collection - unfortunately Specktra is uploading them upside down and sideways (and I then changed the original photo files to upside down to see if they would upload correctly...no luck). 

View attachment 57008


View attachment 57005
View attachment 57009


I hope they consider a comeback now that it is the norm for other designers. I had a lipstick too but threw it out which I now regret as it would have been worth keeping for the packaging alone.


----------



## MissTania (Oct 17, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I was a big Versace makeup fan!  I miss it so much.  I have a few brushes but the eyeshadow brush is my favorite eyeshadow brush.



Me too. I was a student with a limited budget when they were around and their products were a real luxury for me. I particularly loved their nail polishes. 

I am glad you are still enjoying your brushes! I miss Versace makeup too, it really stood out. I think I will contact them and ask if they have considered a re-launch lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Here is what's left of my Versace collection - unfortunately Specktra is uploading them upside down and sideways (and I then changed the original photo files to upside down to see if they would upload correctly...no luck).
> 
> View attachment 57008
> 
> ...



Oh, wow! That Medusa...


----------



## MissTania (Oct 18, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Oh, wow! That Medusa...



Pretty spectacular!

So I just placed a Gucci order prompted by the news it is being discontinued and the 20% off on strawberrynet. I got the Bronzer and finishing powder in 020, Pink Camelia blush, and 3 lipsticks - Whisper, Aegean Pink and Begonia. 

Can't wait to get it all. I will have to exercise more control for the upcoming Holiday collections after this episode.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 18, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Pretty spectacular!
> 
> So I just placed a Gucci order prompted by the news it is being discontinued and the 20% off on strawberrynet. I got the Bronzer and finishing powder in 020, Pink Camelia blush, and 3 lipsticks - Whisper, Aegean Pink and Begonia.
> 
> Can't wait to get it all. I will have to exercise more control for the upcoming Holiday collections after this episode.



Nice haul!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 18, 2016)

MissTania said:


> Here is what's left of my Versace collection - unfortunately Specktra is uploading them upside down and sideways (and I then changed the original photo files to upside down to see if they would upload correctly...no luck).
> 
> View attachment 57008
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pics! Brings back great memories.  I have no makeup or polish left


----------



## MissTania (Oct 19, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks for the pics! Brings back great memories.  I have no makeup or polish left



You are welcome! I will never throw these out lol


----------



## prplhrt21 (Oct 25, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I keep forgetting to post.  A Gucci MA told me they are shutting down the whole line.


I was told today by a SAKS GUCCI beauty MA "Fortunately it is NOT true, it's ONLY going to be pulled out from the Gucci Boutiques but Gucci beauty line will continue to be here at SAKS and our other locations."


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 26, 2016)

prplhrt21 said:


> I was told today by a SAKS GUCCI beauty MA "Fortunately it is NOT true, it's ONLY going to be pulled out from the Gucci Boutiques but Gucci beauty line will continue to be here at SAKS and our other locations."


Thank you! I order most of my items from the website anyway because they're always out of stock at the boutique closest to me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2016)

Oh wow I remember Versace's beauty line.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 28, 2016)

prplhrt21 said:


> I was told today by a SAKS GUCCI beauty MA "Fortunately it is NOT true, it's ONLY going to be pulled out from the Gucci Boutiques but Gucci beauty line will continue to be here at SAKS and our other locations."



Thanks. That is good news.


----------



## MissTania (Nov 25, 2016)

I just order Deep Sensuous matte lipstick in #240 Temptation - it has taken so long for it be to restocked. 14% Ebates at Neiman Marcus and Saks atm is great for Gucci shopping!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Jan 25, 2017)

I stopped by Gucci yesterday to see if I've missed anything and they're making some changes to the line. They reformulated the foundation but they didn't have the darker shades yet and I'm very curious because I did like the foundation a lot but the colors were a bit off which was a common theme from pretty much everyone that tried it. So I guess they realized they needed to tweak it a bit and here we are. There is also a new matte version in liquid and pressed powder. 

So far that's all she had but stated there were changes being made and hopefully that means more blush shades and I would love a Gucci highlighter! However I did pick up the perfect nude lipstick 040.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 1, 2017)

Instagram

Getting this error trying to post regular screenshots. Now it won't edit out


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 5, 2017)

Beauty Professor:  Springtime Gucci Lip Color and Foundation Intensive + Swatches of the Fresh Le Metier de Beaute Creme Eyeshadow Base


----------



## MissTania (Apr 30, 2017)

I love the lady bug patterned product it looks like a nice powder blush. 

All my Gucci powders are like silk. I was worried my bronzer in 020 Oriental Sienna would be too dark but it blends seemlessly and that's just with the included brush.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2017)

MissTania said:


> View attachment 59959
> 
> 
> I love the lady bug patterned product it looks like a nice powder blush.
> ...



Interesting! 

I have been meaning to try one of the blushes


----------



## Naynadine (May 1, 2017)

MissTania said:


> View attachment 59959
> 
> 
> I love the lady bug patterned product it looks like a nice powder blush.
> ...


Oh, that blush looks nice!


----------



## Kaidan (May 1, 2017)

MissTania said:


> View attachment 59959
> 
> 
> I love the lady bug patterned product it looks like a nice powder blush.
> ...



I like the lady bug powder. Looking forward to it when it pops online at Neiman Marcus. 

Their makeup line is seriously underrated for being a big name luxury brand.  Nobody seems to mention them at all in social media unless it's a once in a while newsletter and that's it. Is it because the colors are safe or what?


----------



## awickedshape (May 1, 2017)

Kaidan said:


> I like the lady bug powder. Looking forward to it when it pops online at Neiman Marcus.
> 
> Their makeup line is seriously underrated for being a big name luxury brand.  Nobody seems to mention them at all in social media unless it's a once in a while newsletter and that's it. Is it because the colors are safe or what?



I think they need to step up their marketing


----------



## boschicka (May 2, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I think they need to step up their marketing



Agreed.  Feel the same about D&G.  I don't even know where to purchase their line these days.  Although, maybe that's a good thing b/c they are always offending.


----------



## boschicka (May 2, 2017)

MissTania said:


> View attachment 59959
> 
> 
> I love the lady bug patterned product it looks like a nice powder blush.
> ...



Ladybug powder is already up at Saks


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Agreed.  Feel the same about D&G.  I don't even know where to purchase their line these days.  Although, maybe that's a good thing b/c they are always offending.



I don't know what's up with SG. He was acting a fool on his IG too lol
I saw the new Miss Sicily lipsticks at Saks.com now...


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2017)

The Peach Blossom lipstick is back ordered on NM or else I might have caved


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 2, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> The Peach Blossom lipstick is back ordered on NM or else I might have caved



That one caught my eye as well, it's available on their website and you get free 2 day shipping. They have redone the line and renamed a lot of the same products as I thought my holy grail nude lipstick was discontinued but I clicked on a shade that looks like it did on the website and it has the same product number of the old lipstick just under a different name. Thank goodness as I don't think I will ever find a nude as perfect as Rose Degree/Spring Rose. 

I think the brand isn't as popular because they don't send freebies out nor do they pay beauty ambassadors for exposure, my SA said the line is doing really well despite the non marketing and they've only had to do a few tweaks. But over all Gucci feels is a waste of money to market when you already have a core base, which is kind of true I guess because marketing or no marketing, I would have been introduced to it anyway since I frequently buy Gucci and being that the products are good, I will continue to purchase. So in a sense I can see that its able to do just fine without all the gimmicks and why spend money to market when you really don't have too especially given more exposure doesn't necessarily adequate to more profit and can even put you in the negative depending on just how much you spent on marketing.   

I personally love that it's exclusive so if I see someone with it, I know it's because they generally love the products.


----------



## awickedshape (May 3, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> That one caught my eye as well, it's available on their website and you get free 2 day shipping. They have redone the line and renamed a lot of the same products as I thought my holy grail nude lipstick was discontinued but I clicked on a shade that looks like it did on the website and it has the same product number of the old lipstick just under a different name. Thank goodness as I don't think I will ever find a nude as perfect as Rose Degree/Spring Rose.
> 
> I think the brand isn't as popular because they don't send freebies out nor do they pay beauty ambassadors for exposure, my SA said the line is doing really well despite the non marketing and they've only had to do a few tweaks. But over all Gucci feels is a waste of money to market when you already have a core base, which is kind of true I guess because marketing or no marketing, I would have been introduced to it anyway since I frequently buy Gucci and being that the products are good, I will continue to purchase. So in a sense I can see that its able to do just fine without all the gimmicks and why spend money to market when you really don't have too especially given more exposure doesn't necessarily adequate to more profit and can even put you in the negative depending on just how much you spent on marketing.
> 
> I personally love that it's exclusive so if I see someone with it, I know it's because they generally love the products.



Hi!

I thought those were two different lipsticks lol

I totally understand that some brands don't see the need to but I still wish they would do a little more, even just on IG, especially when new products launch and especially as I personally can't access a counter for swatches, ingredient lists (like the silk primer) etc
I like most of the items I've bought and would buy more but the swatches help
I emailed them once for ingredients for something or another and zilch :/


----------



## Shars (May 3, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Hi!
> 
> I thought those were two different lipsticks lol
> 
> ...



I would say try to get the email of an associate at a counter rather than using their website email. I visited the counter in I think the big Saks in New York and the people there were super helpful.


----------



## awickedshape (May 3, 2017)

Shars said:


> I would say try to get the email of an associate at a counter rather than using their website email. I visited the counter in I think the big Saks in New York and the people there were super helpful.



Hey!

That was a while ago. When I got no response it turned me off from contacting them again.
I emailed NM this week for the primer ingredients and they couldn't help lol 
Too bad Nordies doesn't carry Gucci; I love that they have ingredients listed


----------



## Shars (May 3, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Hey!
> 
> That was a while ago. When I got no response it turned me off from contacting them again.
> I emailed NM this week for the primer ingredients and they couldn't help lol
> Too bad Nordies doesn't carry Gucci; I love that they have ingredients listed



Bummer! What is up with them and Saks not showing ingredients? It's so annoying.


----------



## awickedshape (May 3, 2017)

Shars said:


> Bummer! What is up with them and Saks not showing ingredients? It's so annoying.



It's so weird! Like Saks has a Gucci LE lipstick up with no name. And NM and BG have been showing shade colours instead of product names. And Armani is the worst lol numbers without names, numbers not matching up to shades, some items listed in the promo not available etc lol


----------



## Shars (May 3, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> It's so weird! Like Saks has a Gucci LE lipstick up with no name. And NM and BG have been showing shade colours instead of product names. And Armani is the worst lol numbers without names, numbers not matching up to shades, some items listed in the promo not available etc lol



Earlier I ordered a product from Saks and they had the wrong pic for the product. Luckily the product I actually wanted was in the name. Hopefully they send me the right thing though. Saks has a way of cancelling items in your order sometimes and it annoys me to no end.


----------



## awickedshape (May 3, 2017)

Shars said:


> Earlier I ordered a product from Saks and they had the wrong pic for the product. Luckily the product I actually wanted was in the name. Hopefully they send me the right thing though. Saks has a way of cancelling items in your order sometimes and it annoys me to no end.



I hope it's the correct thing!


----------



## Shars (May 3, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I hope it's the correct thing!



*fingers crossed*


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 4, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Hi!
> 
> I thought those were two different lipsticks lol
> 
> ...



Hey! You're right they are different lipsticks as I called customer service just to be sure and ended up having to cancel my order and the rep said it will not be restocked. Boy was I mad lol as that has been the only nude that I can wear straight out the tube as I'm lazy and just like to swipe and go. 

Oh well at least I have CL Belly Bloom as MLBB shade and just stick to that. Yes I agree to call a boutique that has the beauty line and the SAs are very helpful, before the boutique close to me received the products I called the boutique in NY and she sent swatches/pics to my phone and asked for me to send her my photo so she could match me and she did a perfect job. Gucci customer service is the worse, I was on hold 30minutes waiting to talk to a rep about my order. So I wouldn't be surprised if it takes them next to never to answer e-mails.


----------



## awickedshape (May 4, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Hey! You're right they are different lipsticks as I called customer service just to be sure and ended up having to cancel my order and the rep said it will not be restocked. Boy was I mad lol as that has been the only nude that I can wear straight out the tube as I'm lazy and just like to swipe and go.
> 
> Oh well at least I have CL Belly Bloom as MLBB shade and just stick to that. Yes I agree to call a boutique that has the beauty line and the SAs are very helpful, before the boutique close to me received the products I called the boutique in NY and she sent swatches/pics to my phone and asked for me to send her my photo so she could match me and she did a perfect job. Gucci customer service is the worse, I was on hold 30minutes waiting to talk to a rep about my order. So I wouldn't be surprised if it takes them next to never to answer e-mails.



Oh, no! But that's weird... to me those were the most popular lipsticks when the line first launched, why not restock?
I'm glad you have BB

That was very nice of the rep.
Oh, that CS... 30 mins?!


----------



## MissTania (May 4, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Ladybug powder is already up at Saks



Thank you! I just forwarded a US haul and missed out. However, I am relieved the colour is a repromote.


----------



## awickedshape (May 5, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Thank you! I just forwarded a US haul and missed out. However, I am relieved the colour is a repromote.



I think I saw a Russian blogger saying something like that... but a repromote of what? The colour looked new so I was surprised.


----------



## Naynadine (May 5, 2017)

The ladybug blush is just Soft Peach blush from their permanent line.


----------



## awickedshape (May 5, 2017)

Naynadine said:


> The ladybug blush is just Soft Peach blush from their permanent line.



Ohhhh
I saw "soft peach" in the product details but the pictures looked so different... Gucci pulling a YSL again


----------



## Shars (May 5, 2017)

Naynadine said:


> The ladybug blush is just Soft Peach blush from their permanent line.



Thanks for this. I didn't realise that... not like I have soft peach but I'm happy to know it's not a new product lol.


----------



## boschicka (May 5, 2017)

Naynadine said:


> The ladybug blush is just Soft Peach blush from their permanent line.



You just saved lives. I would NOT have been happy.


----------



## Naynadine (May 5, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Ohhhh
> I saw "soft peach" in the product details but the pictures looked so different... Gucci pulling a YSL again





Shars said:


> Thanks for this. I didn't realise that... not like I have soft peach but I'm happy to know it's not a new product lol.





boschicka said:


> You just saved lives. I would NOT have been happy.


 Glad I could help. I got all excited when I saw it on the German Gucci site because I liked how it looked in the promo pic, but was bummed when the description said it's their ''bestselling shade'' Soft Peach. That promo image did not look peach to me at all.


----------



## awickedshape (May 5, 2017)

Naynadine said:


> Glad I could help. I got all excited when I saw it on the German Gucci site because I liked how it looked in the promo pic, but was bummed when the description said it's their ''bestselling shade'' Soft Peach. That promo image did not look peach to me at all.



Plum, maybe? Peach, nooo


----------



## Naynadine (May 5, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Plum, maybe? Peach, nooo


Right, I was hoping for something along the lines of MAC's Plum Foolery.


----------



## awickedshape (May 5, 2017)

Naynadine said:


> Right, I was hoping for something along the lines of MAC's Plum Foolery.



Ohhh
It's too bad.
I would have broken my informal blush ban lol


----------



## boschicka (May 5, 2017)

I agree it looked plum, mauve.....anything but peach.  I nearly purchased it in a large Saks order last night, but held off until this morning due to sheer laziness.  Procrastination paid off and I avoided an expensive mistake thanks to [MENTION=61184]Naynadine[/MENTION]!


----------



## Sugar & Spice (May 6, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Oh, no! But that's weird... to me those were the most popular lipsticks when the line first launched, why not restock?
> I'm glad you have BB
> 
> That was very nice of the rep.
> Oh, that CS... 30 mins?!



Oh geeze Rose Dragee is NOT discontinued! I went to the boutique with the intentions to buy them all lol but the SA told me there was no need because as you stated that's one of the most popular shades so no it's not discontinued but just not any stock at the warehouse right now but it will be restocked and the customer service lady didn't know what she was talking about. Not to mention she said a lot of the customer service reps don't know much at all and it's best to contact a boutique with any questions/concerns unless it pertains to a order you placed on-line.

So I got my lipstick and no longer have a broken heart lol. I know it probably seem so weird how attached we are to makeup lol but I don't think it's anything different from having that favorite pair of jeans or that suit that you wear to ace an interview. There's are things that make you feel your best and it's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## awickedshape (May 6, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Oh geeze Rose Dragee is NOT discontinued! I went to the boutique with the intentions to buy them all lol but the SA told me there was no need because as you stated that's one of the most popular shades so no it's not discontinued but just not any stock at the warehouse right now but it will be restocked and the customer service lady didn't know what she was talking about. Not to mention she said a lot of the customer service reps don't know much at all and it's best to contact a boutique with any questions/concerns unless it pertains to a order you placed on-line.
> 
> So I got my lipstick and no longer have a broken heart lol. I know it probably seem so weird how attached we are to makeup lol but I don't think it's anything different from having that favorite pair of jeans or that suit that you wear to ace an interview. There's are things that make you feel your best and it's nothing wrong with it.



Lol No, I totally understand!!
That's great news! 
So weird and unfortunate about the CS giving out bogus info, though :/


----------



## MissTania (May 8, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I think I saw a Russian blogger saying something like that... but a repromote of what? The colour looked new so I was surprised.


I see your q has been answered. I saw it was called Soft Peach and I already have that blush. If anything, in the promo pic it looks more like Nude Freesia blush from the permanent line.

If you're going to break your informal blush ban, Gucci is the way to go. The silkiest and best blushes I have.


----------



## awickedshape (May 8, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I see your q has been answered. I saw it was called Soft Peach and I already have that blush. If anything, in the promo pic it looks more like Nude Freesia blush from the permanent line.
> 
> If you're going to break your informal blush ban, Gucci is the way to go. The silkiest and best blushes I have.



I've only heard good things!
I haven't found the right shade, though.
I like using Exotic Umber as blush


----------



## MissTania (May 8, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I've only heard good things!
> I haven't found the right shade, though.
> I like using Exotic Umber as blush


I just looked it up! Wow, it's gorgeous!

They really need to expand their blushes and I'd also love to see Highlighters.


----------



## awickedshape (May 8, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I just looked it up! Wow, it's gorgeous!
> 
> They really need to expand their blushes and I'd also love to see Highlighters.



It is! You might be familiar with the texture because of the blushes? I wonder. 
The texture is so lovely.  I've been eyeing Chanel Alezane but if it were Gucci I would have already bought it lol


----------



## awickedshape (May 8, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## boschicka (May 8, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Instagram



A couple swipes and the ladybug is gone?!?  Gucci, shame!  A repromoted color with a fleeting pattern!?!  Bah!  Points for the round compact though.


----------



## awickedshape (May 8, 2017)

boschicka said:


> A couple swipes and the ladybug is gone?!?  Gucci, shame!  A repromoted color with a fleeting pattern!?!  Bah!  Points for the round compact though.



Yup!


----------



## MissTania (May 11, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> It is! You might be familiar with the texture because of the blushes? I wonder.
> The texture is so lovely.  I've been eyeing Chanel Alezane but if it were Gucci I would have already bought it lol
> View attachment 60039



It's very pretty on you. I have Oriental Sienna Bronzer and the Luxe Finishing Powder too, and they are extremely silky.

I have Alezane, I haven't worn it in ages though as I don't wear neutral lipsticks often and it doesn't work with my fuchsias and pinks. I'll have to try it out again soon!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2017)

Gucci  Sunstone illuminating powder  

Instagram


----------



## boschicka (Oct 21, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Gucci  Sunstone illuminating powder
> 
> Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2017)

boschicka said:


>


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 21, 2017)

boschicka said:


>




Yep! Stunning.


----------



## MissTania (Oct 22, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Gucci  Sunstone illuminating powder
> 
> Instagram



I'm in!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 23, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I'm in!



Lol


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 23, 2017)

FINALLY! 

Exactly what I have been waiting on and Gucci did not disappoint. Hec I might get 2.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## elegant-one (Oct 27, 2017)

It's up on NM! I think I'll wait for Chanels.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Oct 27, 2017)

Ordered!


----------



## MissTania (Oct 29, 2017)

Sugar & Spice said:


> Ordered!



Me too! Great ebates at Saks and Neiman Marcus atm!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 29, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> It's up on NM! I think I'll wait for Chanels.



me too


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 4, 2017)

Received my highlighter and its gorge! The texture is amazingly soft but Gucci does powder products really well. It has a sparkle finish but its not a junkie sparkle, I'd call it a sheer sparkle if that makes sense.


----------



## Estereofonica (Nov 12, 2017)

I think that I want the highligther, I love Gucci bronzer and eyeshadow. Is it so in the pale-white side?


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 12, 2017)

Estereofonica said:


> I think that I want the highligther, I love Gucci bronzer and eyeshadow. Is it so in the pale-white side?



No its not pale white, its more Champagne.


----------



## Estereofonica (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks, Sugar!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 13, 2017)

Sunstone h/l 

Instagram


----------



## Drfrankie (Nov 13, 2017)

The highlighter is gorgeous! But I really do not need another highlighter in my life.


----------



## Estereofonica (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for the swatch, Awickedshape! 
I don't know if you have seen it, but here you are a link where Chanel and Gucci hl are in action:
Luxury Highlights! Gucci, Dior, & YSL | Swatches, Demo, & First Impressions | Tanya Feifel-Rhodes - YouTube


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 13, 2017)

Estereofonica said:


> Thanks for the swatch, Awickedshape!
> I don't know if you have seen it, but here you are a link where Chanel and Gucci hl are in action:
> Luxury Highlights! Gucci, Dior, & YSL | Swatches, Demo, & First Impressions | Tanya Feifel-Rhodes - YouTube



I hadn't seen it, thanks!


----------



## Estereofonica (Nov 13, 2017)

No problem!
 The butterfly fades away...


----------



## boschicka (Nov 13, 2017)

Estereofonica said:


> No problem!
> The butterfly fades away...



Dangit!  Don't they know that's half the reason we buy these things?!    Pass for me.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 18, 2017)

Highlighter swatch 

Instagram


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 18, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Highlighter swatch
> 
> Instagram




Wow that looks gorgeous!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 6, 2018)

I've been using my Gucci Libertine lipstick a lot lately and I'm thinking of getting more. 
Looking on IG for pics but people tag Gucci Beauty in so many irrelevant posts, ugh


----------



## boschicka (Feb 6, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I've been using my Gucci Libertine lipstick a lot lately and I'm thinking of getting more.
> Looking on IG for pics but people tag Gucci Beauty in so many irrelevant posts, ugh



Is it scented heavily?  That's annoying about IG searching.

I was just thinking of the Ladybug blush Gucci did that was the same color as a permanent blush b/c D&G is doing the same thing with their spring rose blush.  Fools!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 6, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Is it scented heavily?  That's annoying about IG searching.
> 
> I was just thinking of the Ladybug blush Gucci did that was the same color as a permanent blush b/c D&G is doing the same thing with their spring rose blush.  Fools!



Why are people tagging clothes and other brands under the GB tag lol 

The scent is so mild, and it applies so nicely. 

Ah, more recycling! I feel like that D&G blush was supposed to be out ages ago. I'm on "makeup collection time", I guess


----------



## boschicka (Feb 6, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Why are people tagging clothes and other brands under the GB tag lol
> 
> The scent is so mild, and it applies so nicely.
> 
> Ah, more recycling! I feel like that D&G blush was supposed to be out ages ago. I'm on "makeup collection time", I guess



IG shenanigans!  Adding that lipstick to my list....


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 6, 2018)

boschicka said:


> IG shenanigans!  Adding that lipstick to my list....



It's been my default pink lately. Especially with a little bit of balm underneath ( though it's not necessary).
Wait til I tell [MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION] that I've been reaching for more pinks lately womp womp womppp


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 6, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> It's been my default pink lately. Especially with a little bit of balm underneath ( though it's not necessary).
> Wait til I tell  @elegant-one  that I've been reaching for more pinks lately womp womp womppp



 Ha! But, but, I thought all your lipsticks went "Pink" LOLOL!!! Pink is a great shade for you - I think


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 6, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Ha! But, but, I thought all your lipsticks went "Pink" LOLOL!!! Pink is a great shade for you - I think



Yup lol 
Now I'm into "pink on purpose" lol


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 7, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Yup lol
> Now I'm into "pink on purpose" lol


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 14, 2019)

Gucci Beauty on Instagram: “Every fragrance and formula of [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=TheAlchemistsGarden]#TheAlchemistsGarden  collection was created by [MENTION=67184]Aless[/MENTION]andro_michele and maitre parfumeur Alberto Morillas as…”[/url]


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 14, 2019)

awickedshape said:


> Gucci Beauty on Instagram: “Every fragrance and formula of #TheAlchemistsGarden  collection was created by @Alessandro_michele and maitre parfumeur Alberto Morillas as…”



*LOL! That just took me down the Jared Leto rabbit hole. *


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 14, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! That just took me down the Jared Leto rabbit hole. *



Lol 

I loved Chris Evans' Gucci Guilty ad with Evan Rachel Wood, yowza


----------



## boschicka (Mar 13, 2019)

GUCCI Beauty is making a comeback!

@makeup_angel8522 on Instagram: “Уже в этом году Gucci Beauty полностью перезапускает свою линию косметики . Теперь более качественная упаковка, отличное качество и…”


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Mar 13, 2019)

Looks good! It was a good line but when i wasn't able to get it in stores anymore, I lost interest. I'll certainly check out the new rollout. Those matte lippies look amazing!


----------



## Estereofonica (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi there! So long without posting, but still lurking time to time 
Have you seen the new lipsticks from Gucci? I've just discovered them:

Rossetti | Gucci Makeup | Sito Ufficiale Gucci(R)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 10, 2019)

I haven't tried the lipsticks yet. But I use the bronzer almost everyday and every time I do I'm so sorry they got rid of everything. I wish they had just done a better job of promoting their products.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 11, 2020)

Is this new?


----------



## Monsy (Mar 12, 2020)

I think so. I saw it on sephora too


----------



## boschicka (Mar 12, 2020)

Monsy said:


> I think so. I saw it on sephora too


Thanks. Already has reviews. Looks like it lengthens but no volume.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 12, 2020)

brush kind of looks like that


----------



## AnneS12 (Apr 18, 2020)

Gucci is probably the best one


----------



## boschicka (Apr 19, 2020)

What is up with random comments like this? Are people trying to reach some comment threshold for some reason?


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 19, 2020)

I was hesitant to approve them, and I'm still suspicious, tbh.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Nov 22, 2020)

Are these Gucci bronzers so great? Someone can write something about them?


----------

